# Need an image? PM me for a ftp site.



## StanSimmons

Due to TiVo's Lawyers sending C&D letters to sites hosting images, most of the sites that I know of are currently down. Sorry folks. If you don't like this state of affairs, call TiVo and gripe at them...

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.

Go here for a list of images currently available. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7

Since direct links to copyrighted software are not allowed on this site, I will not post the link here.

Many people are asking for images, and I have missed many requests that are imbedded in threads, so if you want the address please send me a Private Message by clicking HERE. *I will reply by PM only. I will NOT email you, so be sure to enable PM in your user profile.*

I also do not know the details of where most of the images came from, and I have not tested any of the Sony or Series II images since I do not own any Sony or Series II equipment.

I do NOT own or operate the ftp site. I have no control over what happens with the site. The site has only been sporadicaly updated in the past year. The only images that are on the site are the ones listed in the following message.


----------



## StanSimmons

As of 12/15/2003, ftp://ftp.abs.net/tivo *no longer* contains the following images:



Code:


Make      Model   Ver    Directory
=================================================
AT&T      Ser. II 2.0.3  ATT_Series2_2.0.3-40G

Hughes    DTiVo   2.0    Hughes_GXCDBOT_2.0.0
[COLOR=white][B]Hughes    HDVR2   3.1    Hughes_HDVR2[/B][/COLOR]

Phillips  DTiVo   2.0    Phillips_DSR6000_2.0-2DR
Phillips  DTiVo   2.0    Phillips_DSR6000_2.0-40G
[COLOR=white][B]Phillips  DTiVo   2.5    Phillips_DSR6000-25Extreme[/B][/COLOR]

Phillips  SA      2.0.1  Phillips_HDR112_2.0.1
[B]Phillips  SA      3.0    Phillips_HDR112_3.0[/B]
Phillips  SA      2.0.1  Phillips_HDR212_2.0.1
Phillips  SA      1.3    Phillips_HDR312_1.3
Phillips  SA      2.0.1  Phillips_HDR312_2.01

Sony      DTiVo   2.0    Sony_SAT-T60_2.0.1-30G
Sony      DTiVo   2.0    Sony_SAT-T60_2.0-40G
Sony      DTiVo   2.5    Sony_SAT-T60_2.5

Sony      SA      1.3    Sony_SVR-2000_1.3
Sony      SA      2.0.1  Sony_SVR-2000_2.0.1
Sony      SA      2.5    Sony_SVR-2000_2.5_30H
[B]Sony      SA      3.0    Sony_SVR-2000_3.0_30G[/B]

Some people have had difficulty downloading the images. I have had very good luck with WS_FTP LE from IPSwitch, available at: http://www.ipswitch.com/support/ws_ftp_le_support.html

Several people have asked what to use to link the image pieces back together. Most of the images are broken up into smaller pieces with WinRAR, available at: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar300.exe

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/ has detailed instructions on installing images and expanding them for large drives.


----------



## dark strider

When I tried to put the .rar set back together for the Philips 112, i got a message that the image might be corrupted...can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Keyser Soze

PM sent.

-k
###


----------



## StanSimmons

ds-- The image for the HDR112 went together fine for me. I downloaded it again just to be sure...


----------



## SAFW

Just out of curiosty, will a HDR112 image work on the 212 or 312? Is there somehting fundamentally different about the hardware in these machines or are they the same box with different drives?


----------



## Mudshark517

I should just quit and buy a new Tivo!!!
I downloaded the 212 backup image, and I'm having a real problem getting it restored on my tivo hard drive using MFSTools. I don't really know where to put it on my C: drive, so i used the dir's on the Hinsdale sheet. Is ths right? just make the c:/mnt/dos directories on my drive in win, and mount the device (hda) and the directories?

# mkdir /mnt/dos
# mount /dev/hda /mnt/dos

???
When I do this, and try to run mfsrestore, It says no such file/directory

# mfsrestore /mnt/dos/PSA_201.bak /dev/hdc

I'm just buying a new one!!!!


----------



## SAFW

Put the file in your root directory, C:\ , not C:\mnt\dos.


----------



## jroysdon

> _Originally posted by Mudshark517 _
> *I should just quit and buy a new Tivo!!!
> I downloaded the 212 backup image, and I'm having a real problem getting it restored on my tivo hard drive using MFSTools. I don't really know where to put it on my C: drive, so i used the dir's on the Hinsdale sheet. Is ths right? just make the c:/mnt/dos directories on my drive in win, and mount the device (hda) and the directories?
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/dos
> # mount /dev/hda /mnt/dos
> 
> ???
> When I do this, and try to run mfsrestore, It says no such file/directory
> 
> # mfsrestore /mnt/dos/PSA_201.bak /dev/hdc
> 
> I'm just buying a new one!!!! *


/dev/hda/ = C:\
That's getting mounted as /mnt/dos (I prefer mount points like /mnt/c )

If your image were in C:\dos, then you'd need to restore /mnt/c/dos/PSA_201.bak (using my my point of /mnt/c instead of the confusing /mnt/dos).

If you wanted to use the confusing /mnt/dos, the file would be in /mnt/dos/dos/PSA_201.bak.


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone added a HDR112 v3.0 image to the FTP site. The HDR112 images can be used for HDR212 and HDR312 machines. Just expand them per the instructions in the Hinsdale How-To.

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

THANKS!


----------



## vertigo235

I cant seem to find my backup  can someone PM me the site info?


----------



## bruceredd

OK....I am begining to feel like an idiot.

Long story short -- My Philips DSR6000 DirecTivo died after I unplugged it without hitting the standby button.

I have downloaded and tried both the DSR6000-2.0-2dr & DSR6000-2.0-40G images to no avail.

I have tried using MFSTools 1 and 2..........

I have tried every possible combination I can think of (I have even kept track of what I have tried on paper as to not waste time)

Here is what I think should work but is not:

Drive Config:
Primary Master/hda - Fat Drive w/ DSR6000 Image on it
Primary Slave /hdb - New Drive to write image to (tried both WD and Samsung)
Secondary Slave/hdd - CD-Rom

I am booting from the MFSTools 2 Boot CD -- And when it asks I am hitting <enter> for the default boot.

Here is what I am doing next:
#> mount /dev/hda /mnt/c
#> /mfstools-20/mfstool restore -zpi /mnt/c/tivo/Phillips_DSR6000_2.0-2DR.bak /dev/hdb

I then reboot the machine and boot from CD. When it asks I now select "Swap" so that I can look at the drive.

When it starts trying to read the partitions of the /dev/hdb (the newly imaged drive) it gives me all kinds of errors. And if I boot <enter> (with no swapping) when I view the dmesg it gives me the 9214 1492 error message.

As I said, I have tried this on two brands of drives with both the 40GB image and the 2DRV image with both single and dual drive cofigs and it refuses to work.

Can anyone offer any insight?? I have spent the last 6 hours driving myself crazy 

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## bruceredd

Whooops -- typo

I am mounting properly -- #> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/c

--Bruce


----------



## philcruz

> _Originally posted by StanSimmons _
> *Someone added a HDR112 v3.0 image to the FTP site. The HDR112 images can be used for HDR212 and HDR312 machines. Just expand them per the instructions in the Hinsdale How-To.
> 
> http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/
> 
> THANKS! *


I'm having a problem using the HDR112 v3.0 image on my HDR312. The restore runs with no errors but Tivo is stuck at the "please wait" screen. I'm able to restore my original backup image fine (but it's only 2.5 and my modem is broken hence my need for 3.0).

I unzipped/unrarred on a Win2K box then copied the image to a Win98 box to do the restore. Also, I'm restoring to a new 100GD Maxtor drive.

Any ideas what to try from here?

-Phil


----------



## bxa74

I am having a simular problem. I have an HDR212, and had version 3.0 on my TiVO before the A drive died.

Having obtained the HDR112 image, I restored it to my new 100 gig Western Digital drive with out a problem. The issue is close to philcruz's. When I plug in the drive to the Tivo (trying every jumper combo, I tried master primary and Master single 1st).

The drive goes Black screen with the tivo icon- please wait, to the Green screen almost there, and reboots. This will go into an endless loop.

Anyway i can verifiy the image? Any ideas? I feel so close yet so far. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## bruceredd

From what I am gathering if you know the hard drive is good and it reboots on the Please Wait screen then there is a hardware problem with the TiVo itself.


----------



## doslager

Can someone PM me the FTP site location, too? I'm having problems with my SVR-2000. 

Thanks,

Dave O.


----------



## seanmcgpa

Can someone PM me the site too? I want a backup for my Sony Sat-T60 before I upgrade ... thanks.


----------



## doslager

First off, this FTP site is for blank images if your HD has died (like me). You can certainly download it and use it, but you will have to reset up all the information in TiVo.

You're MUCH better off backing up the HD *before* you upgrade. It will save all your config info (phone number to dial, channel listing, cable/sat provider, etc) and your personal info (wishlists, season passes, etc).

Just follow the directions in Hinsdale's How-to and you shouldn't have any problems. 

In any case, i've PM'ed the FTP site to you.

Dave O.


----------



## sacarmic

So, if my Sony tivo is at ver. 3, do I need a ver. 3 image or can I use the 2.5 image on the ftp site and let it upgrade itself again?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## StanSimmons

You can use any version image for any particular model of TiVo. There are two rules that you MUST follow:

1. The image must match the make and model of your TiVo. (Differences in hard drive size excepted. IE, you can use a HDR112 image on a HDR212.)

2. The image must be the same version, or higher, as the version that shipped from the factory on your TiVo.

To prevent putting too much load on the TiVo servers, it is best to restore the most recent available image.


----------



## mmcxiiad

Can i get PM'ed too. i need to also get a backup image


----------



## crazyles

My tivo will only give the wait screen


----------



## bxa74

All

I have succesfully used an image to restore to my Western Digital 100 gig drive!!

I ended up using the "Phillips_HDR312_2.01" image on my HDR212. 

I dont know why that worked and the 112 and 212 images did not(i tried all 3), but right about now I could care less why. 

After I restored, i simply put the jumper setting to Master Primary, poped it in the tivo and saw it was as if it was a 30 hour HDR312. I quickly poped it back in my pc and ran the madtivo script to expand. After I put back in the tivo - Blammo! 88 hours basic, 24.5 best. Not to shabby.

I am just completing the whole configuration process. Right now i am waiting for program data to import. I of course deleting everything in the setup once I had the Tivo running (whoevers image that was he/she liked who's line is it and star trek). 

Again all you HDR TiVo owners out there, I can confirm the "Phillips_HDR312_2.01" image works (on my 212 alteast!)

Thanks everyone for your help!

Brian


----------



## yauhang

Help!! Can someone PM me th ftp site for the image? I have a Sony SVR2000, but I don't know which version for the software is was running - yeh, my drive A died. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Notes Guy

StanSimmons,
You've got PM!


Looking for a 3.0 image for Phillips HDR-112.


----------



## DLThree

I'd like the ftp info as well - just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Davemeister

pleas PM me the ftp address as well- A drive just crapped out, and would like a fresh start !!!

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## digitalman2112

Came home from business trip - Hard Drive DOA :>( 

Please PM me the info - thanks.

Ian


----------



## StanSimmons

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to PM you; No.

The title of the this thread is "*Need an image? PM me for a ftp site.*" That should be a clue to how this works.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM.


----------



## bxa74

I tried all 3 HDR Phillips( I have a 212) images on this ftp site and am having trouble.

The 112 image restores succesfully but once pluged into tivo goes from black screen to grey "almost there" back to black screen and loops endlessly.

The 212 image gets an error on restore (error 4 i believe)

the only one I am able to succesfully restore was the 312 image as I stated before. But now, I am getting another issue. Intmitent audio cutting out.. I didnt have this problem before so i am hoping its the image.

The fact that i did get the 312 to boot, etc cofirms i am doing the process correctly (the restore, right jumpers, etc)

I just restored the 312 again and am going to see how it goes.

Any other Phillips HDR images out there?

Brian


----------



## StanSimmons

I just downloaded and restored the HDR112v3 image to test it. It works.


----------



## dark strider

> _Originally posted by StanSimmons _
> *I just downloaded and restored the HDR112v3 image to test it. It works. *


I concur totally. I've had no problems....


----------



## jbradway

Stan, I was able to locate the T60 2.5 file without PM'ing you, but I did want to thank you for the info and the file.


----------



## dan104

Ok I downloaded the Big Zip, but it is full of indiviual rar's of the same name how do I merge it ?

[email protected]


----------



## Robert S

You'll need to use WinRAR (or, indeed, any RAR program) to stitch them back into one file.


----------



## willwjr

Thanks to Stanand Robert. First to Stan for getting the images up, or pointing out to all of us that they existed, and Thanks to Robert S for responding so quickly. My drive died on Saturday and by Sunday night I had my HDR212 up and running just in time for Prime Time.

Will


----------



## tivohaydon

And special thanks to the person that uploaded that Series II image into the incoming directory.

Now if they'd only approve/move it into the appropriate directory.


----------



## jpcothrenjr

Thanks in advance


----------



## StanSimmons

Several people have asked what to use to link the image pieces back together. Most of the images are broken up into smaller pieces with WinRAR, available at: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar300.exe


----------



## rar3cbte

I downloaded the HDR312V-40 image, ran Splice.exe then WINRAR to make a 4.2 gig file. Now that is too large for linux to use MFSTools to restore.
Any help with what I am doing wrong would be greatly appreciated.
I need to load the 1.3 OS so I can use Playstream. Unless someone knows how to get playstream to play with Tivo 3.0 without crashing.


----------



## Robert S

Are you restoring to your original A drive and did you use -s 127? -s changes the size of the swap partition. 64, the default setting, is the same as on the original A drive. More swap is better if you're going for a really big TiVo (see the Fixes thread), but there's no room for extra swap on your original A drive.


----------



## rar3cbte

Yes, I did the - s 127 switch, and tried several other method's from Hinsdale's great How to (that was good work!)
I can not get the image from my windows drive to the new tivo drive, a 40 gig WD, has worked well with Tivo in past. I have 3 set up with WD 40gig, no problems there.
The 4.2 gig file is too large for linux to handle, and thus I can not get mfstools to run. 
Do I need to place the file on it's own drive in windows, then remove and do mfsrestore from that disk to new one?


----------



## Robert S

Oh! I see what you mean! Yes, Linux (or at least, that rather old version on the TiVo boot disk) is limited to 2.1Gb files.

That doesn't sound right for a TiVo backup file, though. My (UK 2.5.5) backup is 340Mb and the US ones seem to range from 140Mb to just under 500Mb.

I don't use WinRAR, but the DOS version of RAR works on the fragmented archive directly - I don't think you need to run splice.exe to prepare for WinRAR. I wonder if this has confused it in some way and lead to it producing an invalid file.

If you still have the files you downloaded, try running WinRAR again.


----------



## rar3cbte

After I run Splice, it makes a 350 meg file with a .gz extension. Thus I thought I had to unzip. I will try to rename without .gz and see if that works.


----------



## myorg

>The drive goes Black screen with the tivo icon- please wait, to the Green >screen almost there, and reboots. This will go into an endless loop.

I was getting this after I used the TiVoMad disk and said the operating system was 2.0 or greater. Found out that my 112 had version 1.3 so the system went into this infinite loop like you mention above. I restored the original backup and used TiVoMad again but this time said that I didn't have 2.0 or greater and my unit now boots correctly.

My problem now is that the TiVo service updates my OS to version 3.0 at the second call. Now my machine freezes a lot and I believe the reason is that I set the operating system parameter saying that the OS was less than version 2.0. Can anyone verify this? What is the correct way of fixing this?

-Mike


----------



## Robert S

The 'earlier than 2.0' thing is setting an environment variable called $runideturbo to false, which is required for <=2.0 to run on non-Quantum drives. AFAIK it has no effect for >=2.0.1.


----------



## rar3cbte

I finally gave up on the 1.3 image. The 2.01 image was 1 file, and it worked great. However, I think I still need 1.3 for Playstream to work. Anyone have a site with the 1.3 as one file? Download time is not an issue for me, I am patient.


----------



## Compwiz312

Could someone PM me with the FTP info?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## StanSimmons

> _Originally posted by Compwiz312 _
> *Could someone PM me with the FTP info?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin *


Done.


----------



## DivideByZero

Bought a unit from a swap meet - it was already hacked. I need an image for a Philips DSR6000 dual-drive system to return to factory mode before adding it to my sub.

Thanks

/0


----------



## DivideByZero

Thanks to all who PM'ed.

/0


----------



## yasko

Can someone please PM me a link to a 3.0 image for the Sony SVR-2000. It's a later one (April 2002). My modem died, then my A-drive died. I have a 2.5 backup from when I installed my 120GB B-drive, before I installed my TurboNet.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## voxelman

What is the correct method for restoring the Phillips SA 1.3 Phillips_HDR312_1.3 backup. I'm to the stage mentioned above with the reassembled segments named HDR312V-40.gz. Is this an MFS backup that has been GZiped? What command do I use if I start with an MFS tools CD boot to get this from C:\ to a 30GB drive mounted at /dev/hdd?


----------



## thornd7

Could somoeone please PM me the location of the image files?
I need virgin image for Phillips HDR212.

I had upgraded mine to an 100GB Maxtor Drive but the drive is failing. .. reading or writing certain sectors cause it to stop and just repeatedly make a "ker-clunk" noise.. Causes the tivo to freeze until it gives up on the sector or, on occasion, lock-ups the tivo. I bought an 80gb drive and was trying to use MFS 2.0 to backup and restore over to the new drive.., but MFSbackup craps at the 42% mark because it won't give up on the bad sector.. hence it just keeps trying and drive just keeps on ker-klunking.
Only other idea I got, at this point, is to try using the maxtor powerwhatever utility and hope it will mark the sector failed so the tivo won't try to use it.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Robert S

Would this be a good time to point out the title of this thread is _Need an image? PM me for a ftp site_? This means, you PM Stan and he'll send you the link.

Anyway, voxelman, what you've got isn't an MFS Tools backup! According to the README, that's a direct image of the TiVo hard drive.

Assuming C:\HDR312V-40.gz is your 359,093,514 byte file, you would restore it by booting TiVoMad (or anything EXCEPT MFS Tools 2.0, unless you use the magic incantation from the Fixes thread to make it byteswap) and do

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
gzip -d /mnt/hdr312v-40.gz | dd of=/dev/hdc bs=32k
umount /mnt

At least, I assume that's what he means by 'This is a byte-swapped backup' - ie, that the backup has been made in a byte-swapping environment. You might want to Ctrl-C stop it after a few minutes and have a look at the partition table with pdisk to check that sensible things are happening.

thornd7, it is worth trying PowerMax. It may well be able map out the damaged sectore and allow mfsbackup to complete. If you've lost data in the areas covered by the compressed backup it may not be a viable backup, but this should be apparent fairly quickly, so it's worth trying.


----------



## voxelman

Robert,

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Well the reason that I asked was that I had tried to do just what you suggested but I was using the MFS 2.0 tools CD. After the restore I was looking at the boot params with the prom and I got:

orto/=ed/vdh7as ohdnsst=ur

Looked byte swapped to me but I wasn't sure why. Now I know why.

So following your advice I used the TurboNet CD and the commands you suggested. Bingo!

Boot params now read correctly:

root=/dev/hda7 shondss=true

Thanks!


----------



## beach303

StanSimmons you have been PM is there anyone on tonight that could PM me with the FTP site? Tivo down and need to record footbal in the am please help


----------



## StanSimmons

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to PM you; No.

The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.


----------



## pghattas

Every time I download any of the images and extract them I get some type of corrupt error message. using windows 2000 with winrar. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Tau Lepton

I downloaded a couple of the images and used Winrar to connect them. No problems at all here. Maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## pghattas

When I was downloading the files from work, all the files were corrupted. I downloaded the same files at home and they extracted with no problem. The only difference I can think of is the firewall? Would that be the cause???


----------



## Robert S

The obvious problem with FTP is downloading in ASCII mode, which 'helpfully' expands CR's into CR/LF's (or vice-versa) to work around a problem with a difference in text formatting between Unix and IBM systems.

The file will be slightly larger (Unix -> DOS) or smaller (DOS -> Unix) if this conversion has occurred.


----------



## Prelector

anyone online and available to PM me the FTP site?

Thanx

PS - I've PM'd for the site info, just didn't want to wait if I didn't have to.


----------



## pghattas

Ok, I loaded the Philips 3.0 image on and everything worked great. I but it on a brand new 40gb gard drive. But it says I only have 14hrs of basic recording space. I have no recorded programs. 

Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Autobott

I have a sat-60 in a continuous reboot loop, weakknees said it may be worth reinstalling the software.

I have it downloaded, and I want to install it on the original drive (powermax showed no problems) can I boot off mftools and copy the backup directly from the cd or do I have to put the backup on another hard drive? Also, do I need to format the drive before restoring and if so what would be the best method to do so?

Sorry if these questions have been asked before


----------



## NBAACe

pghattas - you probably need to follow the directions below for expanding onto a larger hard drive....

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index2.html


----------



## jumpijim

could somebody pm me the ftp site
Thanks Jim


----------



## Autobott

No one has any ideas?


----------



## viper36

Does anyone have a dsr6000 3.0 or later image I can download? I certainly would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## thrillco

Can someone PM me the ftp site? My DSR6000 is dying, and I'd like a fresh image for the new HD. Muchos gracias!

Troy


----------



## lexxdawg

Can someone please PM me the ftp site as well. My Sony TiVo's hard drive crashed on Christmas eve. Need to start over....


----------



## andrewket

Do you have HDVR2 images on there? If yes, would you please PM the URL? Thanks.

-Andrew


----------



## Nascar

Thanks


----------



## davistw

Would someone be so kind to PM me the site....


----------



## epsilondelta

Just want to thank Stan for kindly pointing me to WS_FTP so I could download the 3.0 112 image on my pokey connection. Download only interrupted twice & WS_FTP's recovery/ resume worked great. The image unzipped & unrared just fine.

Really was as easy as pi(e)...

epsilondelta


----------



## zolter

looking for site with image for sony svr-2000 version 3.0.
Unable to find 3.0 image...


----------



## nazarite

Hi,

I have an HDR212 with a dead modem, lifetime service, and I live in Mexico currently.

So, I'm wondering what version of the software will work so that I can use the unit as a dummy recorder?

thanks


----------



## SamuraiCat

I tried to PM StanSimmons but it says his box is full. So can someone else send me a PM with the address of the ftp site? 
I had a backup image but either it was broken, or my TiVo is dead. I'm hoping it is the first, so I'd like to try a verified TiVo image. Thanks.


----------



## davedisc

I also am up the proverbial creek. Can someone PM me the image site please. StanSimmons is a popular guy!


----------



## PhredC

Same here. I REALLY need a new OS. I am almost positive that my indexer is corrupt and TiVo won't help at all. Just want to point at Philips.


----------



## PhredC

[begging]I need the ftp site too please!!!!!! It looked like I was cured but back in reboot hell now. I NEED a new, clean image.[/begging]


----------



## flsts

I hate to add to the me too list but...

I need an image for my HDR112. Please PM the ftp address.
Thanks


----------



## irving

the philips 3.0 file is a .mfs file not a .bak file mentioned in Hinsdale. what is the command to restore a .mfs file. do we just substitute the .mfs for .bak thanks


----------



## StanSimmons

UPDATE:

Go check the first two posts in this thread. Three new images have been added to the archive including an AT&T, a HDVR2 and a Sony SA v3.0.


----------



## StanSimmons

> _Originally posted by irving _
> *the philips 3.0 file is a .mfs file not a .bak file mentioned in Hinsdale. what is the command to restore a .mfs file. do we just substitute the .mfs for .bak thanks *


Yes, substitute .mfs for .bak.


----------



## brian873

Has anyone had any trouble getting the HDVR2 image on the ftp site to work? I tried to restore it with mfsrestore per the hinsdale instructions, and it says the file ended prematurely, restore failed. It almost finishes... like 1200 out of 1400, but not quite all the way. I'm wondering if maybe the tail end of the file was cut off when it was uploaded? If anyone has had success with this image please let me know as well.

Thank You!!

Brian


----------



## StanSimmons

> _Originally posted by brian873 _
> *Has anyone had any trouble getting the HDVR2 image on the ftp site to work? I tried to restore it with mfsrestore per the hinsdale instructions, and it says the file ended prematurely, restore failed. It almost finishes... like 1200 out of 1400, but not quite all the way. I'm wondering if maybe the tail end of the file was cut off when it was uploaded? If anyone has had success with this image please let me know as well.
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> Brian *


It looks like they have removed the HDVR2 image from the site. Hopefully it is because of a faulty upload and not TiVo having kittens over the ftp site.


----------



## bubbajoe

Can someone PM me the FTP site so I can download a clean image? I have a Sony SVR2000 that I bought used. Now it is not allowing me to navigate in the TIVO Central screen. Once I enter that screen the system freezes for abot 30 minutes on the Playing Now line. I want to reimage my TIVO with a fresh Image.

Thanks


----------



## TLZero

Please PM me I need an image bad for a phillips 30hr series 1. I tried an upgrade and am in big trouble.

Thanks


----------



## AMCross

Hi Has anyone tried to download the Sony SA v3.0 image i've downloaded and restored to two drives but the tivo will not boots just say press power button to switch on which i did and does nothing have posted problem but so far no one has come up with anything i may have done wrong.

Thanks in advance


----------



## irving

i downloaded the sony version 3 and had no problem with it on my brother's tivo. seemed to take a long time with the guided setup but it did finish and all was ok. if you are not having modem problems then download version 2 or 2.5 and let tivo do the upgrade.

for my philips tivo i downloaded version 3 and guided setup keeps rebooting. did a version 2 and guided setup did finish ok. but i can't go any further until until some kind of subscription on the machine i bought off ebay


----------



## AMCross

Thanks irving but u may have not noticed that i am not in the usa so i cannot download version 2.5 and let tivo do the rest.Thats why i would like the latest version 3.0 just to be a pain.Microsoft bring out a new os i need it see were iam coming from sad really.Anyway thanks again at least i konow that the ftp site is okay now and will try again


Ps my heartfelt sorrow goes out to the family and friends of all the people who lost their lives today in the shuttle accident.

Keep the faith !


----------



## palme

Will someone please tell me the name of the ftp site. I've been looking for this for days! My Phillips hdr 212 drive a failed and I don't have a backup.

Thanks.
Palme


----------



## AMCross

@palme my friend please read the first post from the very helpful StanSimmons who has said on various occasions to pm him and he will send the info to you.He CANNOT put the ftp address on this board as its against the rules


----------



## DeathwishCrew

I need a 3.1 image for the Phillips 6000 series. It is not on Stan's awesome site. Anyone have it?


----------



## Luis Garcia

I need a tivo series 2 40hr backup, do you have it?


----------



## Lurker

Anyone got an image for a UK Thomson Tivo?


----------



## blueyez

I'm boot-looping w/o green screen, already have the HDR112 image to restore, but before I delete two years worth of data....is there anything else I can try to get the system back up?


----------



## spdorsey

Please also PM me the FTP info

Thank you very much.

--------------------------------W


----------



## StanSimmons

Sigh...

I guess this needs to be posted again:

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to Private Message you; No. 

The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.


----------



## StanSimmons

bump


----------



## tivosohn

Can someone please PM me for the ftp site? I need an image for my 112. Thanks.


----------



## azitnay

> _Originally posted by tivosohn _
> *Can someone please PM me for the ftp site? I need an image for my 112. Thanks. *


I think you misunderstood this thread's intent. StanSimmons wants YOU to PM HIM.

Drew


----------



## HookedOnTivo

> _Originally posted by tivosohn _
> *Can someone please PM me for the ftp site? I need an image for my 112. Thanks. *


----------



## chh1

Did anyone successfully use the dsr6000 40g image? I'm having trouble restore it onto my HD, always get a decompression failed? Anyone who has done so, please share your experience please!


----------



## StanSimmons

^bump^


----------



## Deja-vue

.


----------



## StanSimmons

TiVo's lawyers are being jerks...

See http://slashdot.org/articles/03/12/10/0333211.shtml

Call or write TiVo at:

2160 Gold Street
P.O. Box 2160
Alviso, CA 95002-2160
Phone: (408) 519-9100
Fax: (408) 519-5330

If you are an investor, contact:

Ed Lockwood
Phone: (408) 519-9345


----------



## Robert S

_TiVo's lawyers are being jerks..._

Just a thought, but you might want to be a _little_ bit more diplomatic in your actual letter...

(Unless you're an investor and own a _lot_ of stock).


----------



## yahoodss1

Hi Can somebody please email me the ftp to download a image.

Thanks


----------



## Will Robinson

I swear I read every message in this thread - someone early on had the same question, but I didn't understand the answer . . . 

I am trying to restore an image to a new, larger hard drive, but MFS tools can't find the file. I created the image about a year ago with MFS tools 1.1 on my old computer. I moved the image to my new computer into C:/ , but when I follow Hinsdale's instructions, MFS tools 2.0 says that the file "mnt/dos/tivo.bak" does not exist. Where should I put the file, or, alternatively, where should I tell MFS tools to look for it?


----------



## wkirke

> but when I follow Hinsdale's instructions, MFS tools 2.0 says that
> the file "mnt/dos/tivo.bak" does not exist.

Did you execute these commands first?
# mkdir /mnt/dos
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

This creates a directory, and then "mounts" the first parititon of your first drive on it. This assumes that your C: drive is connected as Master on your first IDE cable, and that your C: drive is the first partition on the drive.

After mount returns w/o printing error messages, try doing "ls -l /mnt/dos" (that's ell ess space dash ell) to see the files there. If mount didn't work, try it with /dev/hda2 or /dev/hda3 or /dev/hda4. (You will have to umount (the second letter is NOT "n") a previously mounted directory if you are snooping through many of them and want to reuse /mnt/dos.) Make sure you do "umount -f -r -a" when you're all done, to be nice to your drive.

All this is burried somewhere in the hinsdale how-to, but it can be hard to follow even for non-novices. That's why you might consider getting one of the tivo hacking books. <plug, even though I didn't write any>

Oh, if your C: drive is NTFS (is your C:\ running XP?), then this still won't work. Linux can't see ntfs drives. You might have to find a spare hard drive, format it as fat32, put your file there, and attach it as the first ide master.

-Bill Kirke


----------



## Robert S

Actually NTFS partitions usually mount. They're read only, but that's a good thing in this case (bit of pain if you're making a backup, tho).


----------



## StanSimmons

It looks like ftp://ftp.abs.net/tivo is no longer hosting backup images, but they do have some other tools available on their site.

I am trying to find an off-shore site that will be willing to host some images, but have had no luck so far. Check back here in a week or so.

I *DO NOT* have any sites that have any images right now.


----------



## StanSimmons

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.


----------



## colosports

Don't waste your time searching the web for the images. Almost all sites that use to have the images, got pulled off the site at Tivo's request.

Follow the instructions from Stan (this thread) and you may get what you are looking for.


----------



## scottdelap

I have a Phillips 112 with a dead modem that had been working with a network card. I need a 3.0 image. Could someone please im me?


----------



## rar3cbte

He has said he does check this thread often, you have to PM Stan to get his attention. He answers very quickly that way.

Good luck.


----------



## ADent

Also check out this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1640942#post1640942 .



> _Originally posted by Juicie Juice _
> *If you are looking for a image ICQ me @255907846. I will not reply to PM's. *


----------



## StanSimmons

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM. I will NOT email you, so be sure to enable PM in your user profile.

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.

Most of the images are in self-extracting archive (winrar) format. After extracting the image, copy it to a FAT32 or CDROM partition/disk and use mfstools restore to install it on your TiVo drive. Detailed instructions can be found in the Hinsdale "How-To" thread in the "TiVo Upgrade Center" section of this forum.

These are raw images, provided by a wide variety of sources, and are unsupported by me or TiVo. If you are uncertain on how to deal with raw images, or want to support one of this forums sponsors, PTVUpgrade has most of these images wrapped up in a easy to use bootable CD that walks you thru all of the steps, and they provide support. InstantCake is a quick and easy way to create an upgrade drive inexpensively, and they have it available for immediate download for those that need it right now.

Some of the images available are: 


Code:


ATT_Series2_2.0.3-40G     81,894,296 bytes
[B]130xxx_7.2.2             133,661,600 bytes[/B]
Hughes_GXCEBOT_310c2     229,775,099 bytes
Hughes_HDVR2_3_1b        234,627,832 bytes
[B]Hughes_HR10-250          152,003,972 bytes[/B]
Hughes_SD-DVR40_3.1.1b   286,516,641 bytes
Philips_DSR6000_3.1.0c2  198,718,234 bytes
Philips_DSR704_3.1.1b    273,124,742 bytes
Philips_DSR7000_3.1-40G  256,736,094 bytes
[B]Philips_DSR7000_6.2      281,910,996 bytes[/B]
Phillips_HDR112_3.0      145,718,942 bytes
Pioneer_810_5.2.1a      ~850,000,000 bytes
RCA_DVR39_3x             263,743,792 bytes
RCA_DVR40_3.1.1           76,772,692 bytes
Sony_SAT-T60_3.1.0b      140,267,500 bytes
Sony_SVR-2000_3.0-30G    145,699,458 bytes
Sony_SVR-3000_4.0.1      172,144,481 bytes
Toshiba_SDHD400_511B     146,458,994 bytes
Toshiba_RS-TX20_5.4.1    891,861,986 bytes
tcd140060_40             227,502,498 bytes
tcd230040_40             172,808,960 bytes
[B]240xxx_7.2.2             157,044,736 bytes[/B]
[B]540040_7x                681,472,000 bytes[/B]
UK_2.5.5-30G             357,465,331 bytes

The HDR112 v3 image will work on any HDR112, 212, 312 or 612. Use the Hinsdale How-To information to expand the image to fit your drive.

I do not know the details of where most of the images came from, and I have not tested any of the images. I do NOT own or operate the ftp site. I have no control over what happens with the site.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.


----------



## kschauwe

Their are some TiVo images (10 right now) on the Overnet/E-Donkey2000 P2P network. Go to www.overnet.com for software.


----------



## spitfire

just want to say thanks keep up the good work tivo newbie


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone just added a Series II Standalone v4.0.1b image to the server.


----------



## Scarpad

I bought the Weakknees kit and so far everything is working out. I have a tivo series 2 80 hour unit. In case one drive ever fails thou I'd like to have a backup image to fall back on. So I'm looking for a 4.01b image for the 80 hour unit, can anyone help ?


----------



## kerkules

Most of the images are in self-extracting archive (winrar) format. After extracting the image, copy it to a FAT32 or CDROM partition/disk and use mfstools restore to install it on your TiVo drive. Detailed instructions can be found in the Hinsdale "How-To" thread in the "TiVo Upgrade Center" section of this forum

how do I copy my image to a FAT32 or CDROM partition/disk (preferably CD)?


----------



## Robert S

"how do I copy my image to a FAT32 or CDROM partition/disk (preferably CD)?"

FAT32: boot Windows and drag it into position with Explorer.

CD: Use your CD burning software to write the file to CD as an ordinary file (not an ISO image).


----------



## dzzy

Here is what I play around never go that far.

Drive Config:
Primary Master/hda - tivo hd
Primary Slave /hdb - sony t60 bak cd-rom

I am booting from the MFSTools 2 Boot CD 
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

Here is what I am doing next:
#> mount /dev/hda /mnt/c
#>mfstool restore -zpi /mnt/c/sony t60.bak /dev/hdb
please let me know.
I have spent the all week so many hours driving myself crazy .

dzzy
thanks


----------



## caleb2003

stansimmons thanks for the link, but I am just getting decompression failure at 94%.

Anyone else using the UK image had this problem.

I have tried various cds and have used an Athlon 2800 and also tried with a Pentium 3 but the same error.

I am now at this point starting to grudgingly think that maybe I should have bought the ebay disks at the inflated prices.

Thanks to those that have already given good advice/links but Any further help would be greatly appreciated as at the moment I am a little deflated.

Cheers


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone just added a Philips DSR704 v3.1.1b image to the server.


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone just added a Hughes_HDVR2_3.1.1c image to the site.


----------



## rca2791

WHERE IS THE IMAGE?


----------



## grohde

I tried to use this image and received a "Failure to boot kernel" error on my tivo. Anyone else tried?

Thanks,
Gil


----------



## Mike2001

What is the ftp site for the image


----------



## StanSimmons

Read the first post people. 

I ONLY respond via PM and you MUST specify the image (make and model) that you need.


----------



## mur

OK, So far there are No Samsung Series2 Directivo's SIR-S4040R Images on the List (Per Stan). If anyone has One, Will they please PM ME.


----------



## ccallana

I loaded up the Phillips hdr112 image on my 212, expanded it based on hinsdale's instructions with the xzpi options - everything looked ok, until I plugged it back into the Tivo and powered it up - now all I get is the Tivo boot screen saying "your device is starting up, please wait" - and I only get that out the Composite Video connection, not the RF - anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Robert S

Suspicion would first fall on your cables and jumpers.


----------



## ccallana

Bingo!! duh - forgot to move the jumper back to Master/Single drive!

Dunno what I was thinking there. Thanks!


----------



## wlspoon

I tried to add a 160gb hd to my 40gb Tivo this past weekend and screwed things up. Without realizing I needed an HD with FAT32 partitioning I started the upgrade using Hinsdale's guide. When I tried to backup Tivo image I was given and I/O error and decided to reboot my computer to troubleshoot problem. Unfortunately, I had not read the warning about booting a Windows XP comp with the tivo drive attached, so my Tivo drive is now completely nonfunctional.

I have downloaded the image from the ftp site and I was wondering if it is possible to transfer the image from my computer's HD to the Tivo drive even though my computer's HD is not FAT32? (at least I don't think it is - I honestly don't know how to check).

Thanks


----------



## Robert S

You should find Hinsdale's instructions work. NTFS partitions are read-only under Linux, but that's no longer a problem.

Have you tried MakeTiVoBootable?


----------



## StanSimmons

One of TCF members has uploaded a Pioneer 810 v5.2.1a image.

It is VERY large (~850 Mb) and is split across 10 files. It is supposed to be one of the few images that can be expanded to larger drives.


----------



## BoomerangThree

but was wondering if anyone could pass the FTP site location so Stan doesn't have to bother???

Thanks...


----------



## |Thrax|

I need an image for a 
HUGHES SD-DVR40
version# 3.1.1.b or c


----------



## DFNYC

I received a backup for series2 60hr model recently. After Successfully using MFS 2.0 to restore the .bak file to first an 80Gb Drive, then again trying a brand new 120Gb drive I get the same problem. EVERYTHING on the TIVO works perfectly except for recording. The Red LED never lights up, and even when it records from scheduling, If you try to play the show in the Now Playing list it just says it's not available immediately. Some sort of signal error message. Does anyone have any idea about this ? I feel the backup I got may be corrupted. I got the link on this thread.


----------



## sjmyst

If anyone out there could PM me the FTP site, that would be great!!

I already have a PM into Stan...

Thanks!!
sjmyst


----------



## GarKar

I would greatly appreciate a pm with link to image for Tivo brand TCD24008A (80)Gb. I thought I had a backup, but didn't test it.

Thanks in advance,
Gary


----------



## DFNYC

A quick follow up....
Apparently I had to do a clear and delete everything after going through guided setup the first time.

Everything now works 100% fine.


----------



## johnrod

I feel like an idiot for asking but I need an image for Hughes SD-DVR40. 

I don't know how I screwed up a very easy backup - restore procedure. But I did. 

I even printed the instructions and read it twice. As a working sysadmin, I have no excuse. 

I would appreciate any help to getting an image. Thanks.


----------



## StanSimmons

Sigh...

I guess this needs to be posted again:

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to Private Message you; No.

The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.

I also do not know the details of where most of the images came from, and I have not tested any of the Sony or Series II images since I do not own any Sony or Series II equipment.

I do NOT own or operate the ftp site. I have no control over what happens with the site. The site has only been sporadicaly updated in the past year. The only images that are on the site are the ones listed in a previous message. ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1680926#post1680926 )


----------



## mlbonk

Help, I am trying to load a new image I just downloaded onto a new 120GB drive and am having problems. The image is named Phillips_HDVR2_3_1b.mfs and is on the Primary master drive, C:\dos folder on a fat 32 partition. My new drive is the Primary slave. Here is everything I am typing:

mkdir /mnt/c

mount /dev/hda1 mnt/c

msrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/c/dos/Phillips_HDVR2_3_1b.mfs /dev/hdc


Then I get a message "/dev/hdc: Read-only file system"
"Restore failed: unable to open destination device for writing" 

What am I missing? Do I somehow need ot mount the destination drive? If that is the case, how do I do that, or what else am I missing?


----------



## DansAna

mlbonk,
Your Primary slave is /dev/hdb - your command is writing to /dev/hdc which is Secondary Master.


----------



## mlbonk

Thanks, I had just figured that out and got my tivo back up with 105 hours of recording time. This forum was wonderful in the help I got. I have never used Linux before. Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## honer123

could anybody please email me? My mailserver downloads at up to 3 mpbs, so I would much appreciate it if you can spare a quick shot out to my mail server of this image. I tried edonkey etc.. and I can only seem to find series 2 images.
email is [email protected]


----------



## dmbfan36_23

if you use one of these images do you lose your lifetime subscription?


***found my answer.: no ***


----------



## phreakyday

StanSimmons, I tried to PM you but your box is full.


----------



## altern8

THIS MAN SAVE MY TIVO!!! THANK YOU STANSIMMONS!!!


----------



## StanSimmons

> _Originally posted by phreakyday _
> *StanSimmons, I tried to PM you but your box is full. *


Oops, it's cleaned up now.


----------



## dmbfan36_23

From Weaknees tutorial:
"If your image came from a different TiVo unit (the first three letters of the 15 digit TiVo Service Number MUST be the same) then you'll need to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" to get the software to re-serialize to this unit."

what are the service #s on these images? or are they tied into the model #s of the units?


----------



## Deja-vue

This Thread needs to be ****Bumped****, i see more people begging for Images now and then.


----------



## Robert S

_This Thread needs to be ***Bumped***, i see more people begging for Images now and then._

And bumping this thread helps that how?


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone recently added the Hughes HR10-250 HD TiVo image.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7


----------



## drew

I sucessfully upgraded my Series I DirecTiVo and a friend's, and I agreed to do the same for a friend at work. Let's call her "Wendy", because that's her name. Somehow I managed to kill her original 40 Gig hard drive before I got a successful image. It won't power up in any way or fashion. Bummer.

Because I put her in the lurch, I agreed to buy one of the TiVo hard drives listed on ebay. The question I have is, will it work?

I don't remember the software version on the original hard drive, but it was one of the earliest units, and it didn't have the "Home Media Option" advertisement on it out of the box. 

The hard drive I bought has version 4.01. It didn't work initially, it couldn't find any valid channels, and I'm in the middle of deleting everything and starting over.

Can I use this drive? Can I take the image from this drive and then upgrade the box? Will Wendy ever speak to me again?

I would appreciate any help. If this doesn't work, my next step will be to find an image.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## altern8

im pretty sure it will work after the delete everything ... all HD images need to be deleted in order for it to work on your own TIVO ...


----------



## djensen47

Although I should probably be more patient, I've PM'd the originator of this thread and I have not received a response with regard to where I can download the Tivo images.

Specifically, I'm looking for an image for the Sony SVR 2000 because mine is corrupt or broken or something. Basically mfstools don't work because the partition cannot be identified. 

Anyway, if anybody knows where I can download an image for my Tivo. I and another user, who PM'd me, would greatly appreciate it. I just want my Tivo back especially with the advent of the new seasons of Monk and Dead Zone. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## StanSimmons

I don't know who you PM'd but I don't see anything from you in the past 8 days...



> _Originally posted by djensen47 _
> *Although I should probably be more patient, I've PM'd the originator of this thread and I have not received a response with regard to where I can download the Tivo images.
> 
> Specifically, I'm looking for an image for the Sony SVR 2000 because mine is corrupt or broken or something. Basically mfstools don't work because the partition cannot be identified.
> 
> Anyway, if anybody knows where I can download an image for my Tivo. I and another user, who PM'd me, would greatly appreciate it. I just want my Tivo back especially with the advent of the new seasons of Monk and Dead Zone.
> 
> Thanks in advance! *


----------



## outerlimits

> _Originally posted by djensen47 _
> *Although I should probably be more patient, I've PM'd the originator of this thread and I have not received a response with regard to where I can download the Tivo images.
> 
> Specifically, I'm looking for an image for the Sony SVR 2000 because mine is corrupt or broken or something. Basically mfstools don't work because the partition cannot be identified.
> 
> Anyway, if anybody knows where I can download an image for my Tivo. I and another user, who PM'd me, would greatly appreciate it. I just want my Tivo back especially with the advent of the new seasons of Monk and Dead Zone.
> 
> Thanks in advance! *


Double check your sent box to make sure it went to StanSimmons. Stan replied to my PM within 1 hour the other night. (YMMV). Props to Stan because he has save many many folks time and money.


----------



## StanSimmons

RonnyThunder on DDB has created a new version of mfstools that has some enhancements:

o native backup on mips and ppc based tivos. there are caveats.
o *monte detection and backup for the most common monte configs.*
o restore can either use all of >137gb drives or just the first 137gb with a switch.

To get to the original thread for this new version of mfstools do a Google search for "Deals Freebies mfstools goes GPL 33080"


----------



## Rcrew

Thanks for the info Stan, you continue to be the man!


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone recently added a image for the Toshiba DVD Combo TiVo.

Toshiba_SDHD400_511B


----------



## dalesd

Isn't this the kind of stuff that P2P networks were made for? The modern P2P networks have unique hashes for files, so that you can be sure the file you're getting is the one you want.


----------



## StanSimmons

> _Originally posted by dalesd _
> *Isn't this the kind of stuff that P2P networks were made for? The modern P2P networks have unique hashes for files, so that you can be sure the file you're getting is the one you want. *


If you are willing to do the work, I'll give you the links... I don't know anything about p2p and don't have any pressing need to learn about them.


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone just added a Philips DSR6000 v3.1.0c image (unhacked) this image is from a dual drive DSR6000 and will fit on any 30GB or larger drive.

Philips_DSR6k.310c_30G ~195MB


----------



## dulcinea

I've downloaded the image, but it doesn't seem to be happy; getting a segmentation fault when I try to restore the image. I tried downloading a clean image - used Mozilla first, then IE; both just saved the file - but the IE image wouldn't self-extract completely. It said the file is corrupted. The Mozilla version extracted, but it gave the segmentation fault.

Anyone have any ideas? I have a Philips SA HR112, and my original tivo.bak has become corrupted somehow, too; it gives a segmentation fault as well.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dulcinea

Follow-up to my last message: turned out I needed to disable my firewall. Once I did that and downloaded the image using IE, it worked *perfectly*; got my TiVo to boot up and I'm currently doing the clear-and-delete.

Thank you, StanSimmons, and thank you to the other kind souls who PMed me with back-up images and fixes.

If this keeps up, I won't be able to claim I'm computer semi-literate any longer.  At least I seem to be having fairly good luck with hard drives (replacing one a year, which doesn't seem too bad, compared to some).

This is the greatest community/resource center. Period. You guys are fantastic.


----------



## StanSimmons

A kind soul just added a Sony SAT-T60 v3.1.0c2 image.

Sony_SAT-T60_3.1.0c2 181,908,973 bytes


----------



## blackh8552

I have a 240040 image I can upload if needed. Verified working


----------



## nethead12

Stan!!

I'll take one of those T-60 images

My wonderful T-60 just died saturday(yesterday). 
Wonder of Wonders, it was using two 120gb Western Digital Drives...same brand of drives as my Hughes that died two weeks ago.

I awake to the 'powering up' screen...reboot and click, click, click...great drives these

Thanks!!



> _Originally posted by StanSimmons _
> *A kind soul just added a Sony SAT-T60 v3.1.0c2 image.
> 
> Sony_SAT-T60_3.1.0c2 181,908,973 bytes *


----------



## Sir_Jeeves

Looking or Pioneer 810H Expandable or Pioneer 57H Image...HELP?


----------



## Sir_Jeeves

Looking or Pioneer 810H Expandable or Pioneer 57H Image...HELP?


----------



## Sir_Jeeves

Looking for Pioneer 810H Expandable or 57H Image.

TIA.
-Mike


----------



## wkirke

You need to send a private message to StanSimmons (see the very first post in this thread).


----------



## ML Wings

I am also in need of a Series2 image. I just PMed StanSimmons so hopefully he can point me in the right direction.


----------



## cheezus

Wow! Thanks, StanSimmons! TiVo is alive again, thanks to you! It's in the middle of clearing and deleting everything. Can't wait to start setting up those season passes


----------



## ML Wings

THANK YOU STANSIMMONS!!! My Tivo is ready and set for the Olympics. I really appreciate it.


----------



## y2khardtop

I sent an IM regarding a HDVR2, hope to hear back soon!

Dave


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone recently added two new images to the site:

Philips_DSR6000_3.1.0c2 198,718,234 bytes

RCA_DVR40_3.1.1 76,772,692 bytes


----------



## y2khardtop

got mine, worked great! many Thanks!


----------



## viperfoth

Just PM'd good old StanSimmons for an image. Cannot wait to try this out. If anyone else can get me one asap I'd love it. Not sure Stan is still taking requests or not.

My personal backup of my virgin 810 player (never even plugged in) did not work. A pitty that they make something so difficult that seems to be a users right to do...


----------



## StanSimmons

This one just got added:

Hughes_GXCEBOT_310c2 229,775,099 bytes


----------



## TiVoSoFine

(This is long overdue...)

Thanks, Stan! You the man!


----------



## beeba123

i got an image-- thanks again stan-- but when i restored it, it sent me into the guided setup. i did that, and then decided (foolishly?) to go and "clear and delete everything", as i had seen suggested elsewhere. it's been doing this for over three hours now (120gb drive, so maybe that's not SO strange).

if it's a pseudo-virgin image, should i have done this? at this point if it's not needed, it's quicker for me to pull the drive and re-restore the virgin image again, since i haven't any idea how long it's going to need to "clear and delete" again.

part of why i chose to do this: i didn't see "music and photos", which i had had before (i paid for home media option when it first came out).


----------



## jmace57

beeba,

I don't think that is too far out of line. It took mine about 1 1/2 hours to clear and delete everything, but depending on the image you used, it might have more to delete.

As far as you Home Media issue - i suspect that the image was done before the HMO features became available. After you log in, it will upgrade you to the most recent software version, and you should see the HMO(F) again.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## beeba123

hmm. after five hours, i gave up and re-restored, actually; since i'm prompted to begin guided setup, i'm going to guess that maybe C&D isn't necessary on this image...

quite odd. the best part about upgrading the software will be being able to use the network rather than a phone line (!).

thanks to everyone who made suggestions here and elsewhere and via email. this is a great community.


----------



## gotlogos

I think Clear and Delete is imperative as you will need to make sure you have your correct Service number and subscription info on the machine?

By the way, StanSimmons is doing a great service on the thread. I PM'd him for an image and he answered right away and patiently followed up answering some additional q's I had. Kudos to StanSimmons for his help. I am going to be attempting my upgrade tomorrow after I go to BestBuy or CompUSA and see what kind of drives can be had and the prices.

<thinking out loud>
Wonder if my Pioneer 810 case needs the special Torx screwdriver?
</thought bubble>

PSS - In the instructions you are directed to install a FAT32 drive on the primary Master IDE channel. The commands you are instructed to type seem, at first glance, to require the .bak image file to be in the root directory of this FAT32. I thought that it might mean that I needed to find a spare drive laying around and format it to FAT32 to use and remove my HP's present main drive and replace temporarily with this FAT32.

In my situation I have an HP Media Center that HP engineers have partitioned (the hdd) into two partitions, C and a second 'D' partition that contains enough room for restore software plus a few gigs more breathing room. I checked and it is formatted as a FAT32. So...StanSimmons suggested I can use this and just change the command lines to reflect that the '.bak' image is coming off the 2nd partition on the primary master (hda). As I understand this and Stan elaborated, it would change this (taken from this threads instructions):

"11) At # prompt, typed the following commands to mount my fat32 drive:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/*hda1* /mnt/dos 
"

to this:

"11) At # prompt, typed the following commands to mount my fat32 drive:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/*hda2* /mnt/dos 
"

hda*1* to hda*2* - meaning the second partition on the primary master channel...

Also, when you do the restore you will see in the instructions that the filename is given as 'ptivo.bak' whilst your .bak image will probably have a different file name. If the instructions are redone this should be expressly stated as 'n' value or variable value or something based on the actual name of your resultant file. Also maybe it would help to clarify the other thingie about mounting the FAT32 and exactly where and how that FAT32 can be and be addressed.

thanks much to all,
Daniel


----------



## TiVoSoFine

> _Originally posted by gotlogos _
> ...
> <thinking out loud>
> Wonder if my Pioneer 810 case needs the special Torx screwdriver?
> </thought bubble>
> ...
> Daniel [/B]


Speaking of Torx screwdrivers, I found a set of Husky 8-in-1 Screwdrivers at Home Depot for $5.96 (search for "Torx" on their site), what a deal! I believe I paid $10 for a Torx-10 (15? the one to use to take off hard drive bracket) when I upgraded my first TiVo a few years ago.


----------



## gotlogos

Yeah thats right...I saw a similar deal there several months ago...

Daniel


----------



## lajohn27

Kudos to Stan for doing gods work.. 

J


----------



## klyde

are all the images stock or are there some with hacks? I Imaged my DSR40 from a 40gb to a 160gb to get the no call hack and skip functions but it also had no software upgrade now I got the dredded guide loading banner and my Hughes is now a DSR704.


----------



## xiskool

Yes, another big thank you.. Thanks so much for the help Stan! My HR10-250 is happy once again. 

-chris


----------



## c52k

I've PM'd Stan. If anyone else has the ftp info i'd appreciate it. I need an image for TCD240040. 

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoSoFine

> _Originally posted by c52k _
> *I've PM'd Stan. If anyone else has the ftp info i'd appreciate it. I need an image for TCD240040.
> 
> Thanks! *


Don't worry. Stan is very responsive.


----------



## edc_k2

Stan, Thanks for responding so quick with a link. Tonight, I was able to restore to my new Seagate 160gb drive on my SD-DVR40. All looks good so far and I'm downloading the "c" software upgrade overnight.


----------



## dskyz31

Just finished downloading my svr 2000 image, can't wait to try it! Thanks again Stan! Much appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## TimeforTivo

I just bought a Pioneer 810H from BeachCamera.com for $436 landed. I backed it up first with MFSTools 2.0 (virgin state) and restored it to two hard drives: drive A Maxtor 160GB Diamond Max Plus, drive B WD 250GB, both 7200 RPM drives. I only get 80 hours. Bummer. I need a 57H or 'Magic' 810H image. I've PM'd Stan, so I'm sure I'll here from him soon. I'm going to image this dude tonight!


----------



## TimeforTivo

It worked! I now have a Maxtor 160 and WD 250 together for a total of 495 hours! Wow! I built my own mount for the second drive as well as a bracket for an additional internal fan blowing on the second drive. System Info reports 36C(Normal)! The top of the case is not even warm after running for hours!


----------



## StanSimmons

Someone kindly added an image for the new "night light" TiVo's

tcd540040 602,116,072 bytes


----------



## ronj75

is the dvr-40 from hughes *direct tv* the sdr or hdr i keep seeing? fried my friends tivo and gotta get it fixed or im dead HAHA
hoping stan can come through as my savior tonight. 
your awesome for helping people like this dude.


----------



## Quaro

Need an image for a series 2 AT&T unit (just like the other series 2 units as far I know). Please make sure it has backgrounds for menus as I've already downloaded one which was missing them.


----------



## StanSimmons

Sigh...

I guess this needs to be posted again:

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to Private Message you; No.

The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.

I also do not know the details of where most of the images came from, and I have not tested any of the Sony, Toshiba, RCA or TiVo branded images since I do not own any of that equipment.

I do NOT own or operate the ftp site. I have no control over what happens with the site. The site has been sporadicaly updated in the past year. The only images that are on the site are the ones listed in a previous message. ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7 ) The list gets updated when the server gets updated.


----------



## djyod

Well I guess I toasted something! I needed to replace my Directv-tivo series 2 hard drive so I was following the "Hinsdale" how-to guide. The proble is that after replacing my PC hard drive back into the pc , it will not boot. I keep getting the message "NTDETECT FAILED" . I figured well not a huge problem, I will just go ahead and reformat and reinstall window xp and surly that will fix the problem. WRONG! I have tried reformating and reinstalling window now several times but can not get past this "NTDETECT FAILED" message. I even tried another hard drive as well. I flash my BIOS. Just can't figure it out. 

Thought I would pst this here in case any one else has experienced this problem or may know what to do about it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Sanchez

This usually means that the disk you are trying to boot from does not have the boot loader on it. Are you SURE that you don't have a floppy (or CD) in the drive and are trying to boot from this. Otherwise, you can put your windows disk into the drive and do a "repair" installation. It will add the files you need.
Jim


----------



## djyod

I finallly had to reformat the drive to FAT32 and than install Windows 98. After that I was able to do a full install of Windows XP. Still don't understand it all but, hey, it worked!


----------



## brj8826

Now that this site doesn't have the HDR112 image anymore, can someone point me to a location that does? My unit finally died after 3 years of use.


----------



## StanSimmons

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7

Phillips_HDR112_3.0 145,718,942 bytes


----------



## manolin

Hi,

Is the image of the sd-h400 and the new model Toshiba_SDHD400_511B the same?

My sd-h400 tivo drive is damaged and *I got one image of the Toshiba_SDHD400_511B from Stan. *

Will this image work for the sd-h400?

Thanks for your help,

Manolin


----------



## StanSimmons

I suspect that the SDHD is a typo and should be SDH. 

I don't have any control over the web site and there are several typos in the names.


----------



## jccausey

I was about 20% into the restore process when the status updates just stopped.

Now the drive I was trying to restore the image to is completely dead - it's not recognized by anything...

Any ideas what might have happened? I was restoring the image from a CD, but like I said, everything was progressing normally until it just "stopped".


----------



## manolin

Hi,

I just want to say the the Toshiba image SDHD is a typo of the SD-H400.

It works and I was able to mount the image for a 200Gb disk upgrade.

Thanks StanSimmons.

Manolín


----------



## olanderd

> _Originally posted by jccausey _
> *I was about 20% into the restore process when the status updates just stopped.
> 
> Now the drive I was trying to restore the image to is completely dead - it's not recognized by anything...
> 
> Any ideas what might have happened? I was restoring the image from a CD, but like I said, everything was progressing normally until it just "stopped". *


I had the same thing happen to me last night but I was about 65% through. The drive was making some weird sounds though. I suspect that it is going to be a DOA on my new drive. I tried another new one and it worked perfectly.


----------



## olanderd

Stan is great!! I PM'd late Sunday, had a response when I woke up, downloaded image while at work, restored the drive that night and everything worked flawlessly except for the fact that the first drive I tried died right out of the box. Tried another and it was perfect. Thanks to Stan for saving me some bucks and a lot of headaches!!


----------



## Itsnotez2bme

I'm a newbie here to all this tivo stuff, but I hope that someone here can help me.
I have a philips HDR112. No changes done to it. It was actually picked up from a resale shop for less than $10 bucks. had no remote or power cord. So when I got a hold of it, found out that you can't do anything without the remote, so I finally got a remote for it and started playing with it. I get through all of the guided setup until the point it wants to dial out. After looking at the help websites and forums, I come to find out that nearly all tivos suffer from Easy Modem Fry syndrome. I'm pretty sure that is what's happened to this one, cause the modem doesn't even make a clicking noise, nothing.. just silence. I've seen the threads that say I can use an external modem...so I searched and finally got a US Robotics 33.6 Faxmodem.. Maybe it's not the right one, not sure. I'm guessing that I don't have the new enough version for my tivo(new being 3.x) The threads say I have to have that version if I want to use an external modem. So once again, I'm stuck with this large paper weight. I really want to be able to use this thing, even just as a standalone dvr. I was thinking that I may be able to get a new image file or the update to be able to use the external modem. I have considered the ethernet adaptor, but with the luck I've had so far I'm not so sure if it'll work.

If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you.


----------



## StanSimmons

Images: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7

Ethernet is the way to go:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=64240


----------



## mikemo

Where can I get an image for a hdvr2? At point in the Hinsdale process do I start once I have the image?


----------



## StanSimmons

Did you not bother to read the link in the message immediately above yours?


----------



## mikemo

I did read it, but after going to the images link, where in that thread is the link to the images?


----------



## mikemo

Can someone PM me with the link to the image for Hughes_HDVR2? Thanks!


----------



## StanSimmons

> _Originally posted by mikemo _
> *I did read it, but after going to the images link, where in that thread is the link to the images? *


From the link above:


> I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. *You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.*
> 
> The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.
> 
> The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.


----------



## globbitz

Hello Readers,

Many thanks to Stan for location of image for UK TiVo Series 1 2.5.5.

However I am experiencing the problem with the 'Decompression error' at 99.94%. I've searched widely on these forums and other than advice to find an image with low compression, has anyone overcome this problem by other means?

Many thanks in anticipation,
globbitz


----------



## bkfraser

I need a clean image also for a Directv Tivo box HDVR2. Can you please PM me the ftp address.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TiVoSoFine

> _Originally posted by bkfraser _
> *I need a clean image also for a Directv Tivo box HDVR2. Can you please PM me the ftp address.
> 
> Thanks in advance. *


Please read the first post of this thread......


----------



## that_one_person0

Can any one send me he link to an img for my tivo?


----------



## ClearToLand

*Is the lack of reading comprehension due to our school system or our society in general?  *


----------



## bmugz

Can someone PM me the image FTP site please? Thanks.


----------



## Golem311

CAn someone please pm me the ftp info?

Thanks


----------



## Tonedeaf

bmugz and Golem311 you both need to read the first post in this thread for instructions on how to get an image link.

READ!!!!!


----------



## StanSimmons

Guys, you must turn on your PM's for me to send back the link.


----------



## Montaño

All the posts in this thread should read ' Stan, I have SENT YOU a PM'
Stan is doing all of us a great favor, so the least we can do is fallow his instructions. Take your time....read the thread.....send him a PM. Once you get what you asked for, be sure to say "Thanks".


----------



## TiVoSoFine

Right!

People who won't spend 2 minutes to read the first post of this thread do NOT deserve any response at all.


----------



## comandercody

I just wanted to take a moment and thank Stan for his attention and quick response. It's people like Stan that make this hobby so enjoyable, thanks again Stan.


----------



## carvemeister

Wow! Thanks for the link, and the fast reply to my P/M Stan. It's downloading as I write this. 

I'll soon be spared from the wrath of my son, who has become very despondent without his Simpson's season pass.

Thank you for saving us!


----------



## tparks80

Sent PM to Stan tonight & received a reply with link in just a few minutes. It's very nice to have someone who wants to help a newbie on this forum.

Thanks again for your help !!!!!


----------



## blackh8552

could I get a 7.1 image so i dont have to wait?


----------



## DucatiBoy

As much as I hate to duplicate previous posts, I have to thank Stan. THANK YOU! Stan is the man and comes through very quickly. Just follow his instructions and he will help even noob's like me out. Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## StanSimmons

I've had several requests for v7 images, but I don't have a source for one yet....


----------



## shoot_dog

i am trying to restore with the hdr112 image on a hdr31203 and i keep getting the first drive too small error. i am trying to restore to the original 30 gig drive for now until i verify that the tivo works. is the image meant for a bigger drive?? what about the image having a .mfs extension instead of .bak??? does this matter for anything?? any help please!


update:

i forgot i had to unlock the hard drive again so the image installed fine... it doesnt matter if it is .bak or .mfs

problem now is the tivo stays at the "Your Recorder is starting up, Please wait a moment..." screen. now what do i do

previously before i downloaded the new image, the tivo would freeze after the initial setup call just before the second one. the jumpers are all the same from before

help!


update #2:
ok ok im an idiot- i never connected the hard drive power or data cable-- everything seems to be working now!!!!!!!

thanks so much for the image!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregor

> _Originally posted by blackh8552 _
> *could I get a 7.1 image so i dont have to wait? *


I seem to remember somewhere if you load an OS beyond your current version, your Tivo will stop working, and will require a CS Call to fix....

This used to be a problem with Series 1....

Anyone?


----------



## TivoTodd

Thanks StanSimmons!
Got the image, and had a working Sony Tivo less than an hour after I opened the box on the larger hard drive. The old drive was making some horrible noises =).


----------



## jfalkingham

Hi Guys,

My DSR6000 2nd drive (120 gig) failed. When I remove this drive, it boots past the powering up, gets to a few more minutes please then reboots and continues this cycle.

1. How do I get the original drive to forget about the upgrade? (I don't have a backup, so if that is the only method, could someone point me in the right direction of getting the image)

2. If I install a new 120 gig drive, do you think it would boot up being happy that it has a 120 gig drive again?

It worked fine for years, I went to move from one TV to the next, bam, it died :-(


----------



## viper36

I need a 3.1.5c image for an HR10-250.

Thanks
viper36


----------



## apar01

Hello,

My Tivo (Series 2, #TCD24004A) just failed on me. I have a 160 GB seagate waiting to be put in, but I couldn't just upgrade using the normal directions because of the dead 40 GB original.

Please send me the link for the TCD24004A image. Can someone be kind enough to go through what I need to do with this image and the new hard drive to make it functional in the Tivo? Thanks so much!!

apar01


----------



## Rallyman

Thank You Very Much StanSimmons!!!

Less than 3 hours from request to d/l... WOW!!! Thats what I call customer service 

Rallyman


----------



## lightning1

Thanks


----------



## djliquidice

I'm glad someone is finally helping the people who don't have backups.


----------



## Gunnyman

hey all you people asking for links,
yer not going to get them. Stan CLEARLY says in the 1st message of this thread, PM him. as in Send him a PERSONAL MESSAGE.


----------



## Montaño

> _Originally posted by djliquidice _
> *I'm glad someone is finally helping the people who don't have backups. *


Stan has been doing it for many years


----------



## Rallyman

> _Originally posted by Montaño _
> *Stan has been doing it for many years  *


Amen Brother!

Rallyman


----------



## fltcaptriker

I need someone to send me the link as well. Accidently fried something up.

-Matt


----------



## dhammis

I got an image from Stan the other day that appears to be working great. I now have a 165 hour capacity on my Tivo that I bought used off of Ebay!

Used Series 2 on Ebay = $79 with shipping
Seagate 160 GB HD = $49.99 after rebate

Total cost = $129

Cost of a 140 hour Series 2 unit from Tivo = $399.99

I think I won.


----------



## rstewart06

Stan is the Man. Thanks so much. After PM I had an image within 3 hours and my Tivo is back up and running. I couldnt be happier. Thanks, Thanks, Thanks


----------



## gavinganes

Stan et all,

FYI. My buddy and I downloaded the RCA DVR 40 image. It doesn't have any backgrounds. I guess that it's about half the size as the other images might explain this. 

Gavin


----------



## wallace

Stan, is your SAT-T60 3.1.0c2 backup ok?
I installed it on a brand new drive (my old one died) without issue then booted up the TiVo and had an error message saying that there was a hardware problem and no shows could be recorded until it was fixed. All other function of TiVo seem to work in terms of connecting, watching live TV, etc... The message came via the normal message center in the TiVo menus, it did not prevent the unit from booting up. I will try a clear and delete everything just in case while I wait for reply here.

UPDATE: Clear and delete fixed it. I finally found 1 other thread in this forum with this error which indicated that a serial number on hard drive didn't match unit (if using an image from another drive). I was surprised to see this only came up once in all of the forums, so hopefully documenting it in this thread where it will most assuredly come up again will help. Thanks Stan!!


----------



## StanSimmons

The error #51 means that the serial number in the software doesn't match the serial number in the hardware. Clear and Delete Everything will take care of that problem. This is documented in the paragraph that I send out with every image link.

The T-60 "c2" image has a hack applied that turns on Hughes/Philips remotes... If you need it to work with the Sony remote, PM me back and I'll get you the "b" image that will work with the Sony remote and will upgrade to the current release during normal daily calls.


----------



## wallace

> _Originally posted by StanSimmons _
> *The T-60 "c2" image has a hack applied that turns on Hughes/Philips remotes... If you need it to work with the Sony remote, PM me back and I'll get you the "b" image that will work with the Sony remote and will upgrade to the current release during normal daily calls. *


That is weird. My Sony remote is working fine with the c2 image. Are you saying it should be operating otherwise and the peanut should work with this?


----------



## StanSimmons

I guess the guys that run the website replaced the Sony "c2" image and didn't tell me. 

If anyone wants to run a Philips remote on a Sony, I can point you to a hack that will switch from one to the other... Just PM me.


----------



## Ciqir

Looking for an SVR-2000 image, can someone PM me with some help? Thanks!


----------



## RickBNelson

Hello,

My Tivo is stuck every morning at 2am trying to update to version 7... something is preventing it... it is not a hacked system. It says loading new Tivo software, then the TIVO intro, then the menu shows up with no updated software... day after day.

I cloned the hard-drive (keeping my shows) in case it was the drive... same situation.

Can somebody message me with a link to the version 7 image for a Sony SVR3000? If this doesn't exist, perhaps to the 401b image and I can start from scratch and see if will update?

Thank you all in advance...


----------



## Gunnyman

you can buy images at ptvupgrade.com


----------



## RickBNelson

TIVO already told me to get a new unit...

I already paid a lot to put in a new hard drive for software update that is free from Tivo...

So, I'm just looking to see if it will work... so if anyone has the 7 image (since my unit in stuck with a bad dload, it appears) 

Please let me know if anybody has had this problem.... how they fixed it... and whether anyone has version 7 successfully installed on a SVR3000?

Please let me know... thanks


----------



## angelheart

Hi StanSimmons,

Can you pm me the link for the image on my tivo below:

tcd240040_40 215,545,409 bytes


Thanks.


----------



## Conklin

I am just curious what exactly is an image. I have done upgrades on my R10 and 
DSR704. I did create a back up like hinsdale says. Is it a tivo.bak type file or
am i totally wrong?


Thanks for any information.


----------



## noryen

Hi I'm a newbie here...


----------



## StanSimmons

Sigh...

I guess this needs to be posted again:

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to Private Message you; No.

The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.

I also do not know the details of where most of the images came from, and I have not tested any of the Sony, Toshiba, RCA or TiVo branded images since I do not own any of that equipment.

I do NOT own or operate the ftp site. I have no control over what happens with the site. The site has been sporadicaly updated in the past year. The only images that are on the site are the ones listed in a previous message. ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7 ) The list gets updated when the server gets updated.


----------



## StanSimmons

Conklin said:


> I am just curious what exactly is an image. I have done upgrades on my R10 and
> DSR704. I did create a back up like hinsdale says. Is it a tivo.bak type file or
> am i totally wrong?
> 
> Thanks for any information.


Yep, the tivo.bak (you can use any name you wish) file created in the Hinsdale instructions is an mfstools backup image. Use the -f 9999 option to be sure you get all of the background files for many of the more recent TiVo models.


----------



## dnastrain

Hi StanSimmons,

Could you PM me the link for the image a tivo Philips HDR31203?
Thank you much! The original Quantum drive no longer boots cleanly, and I don't have a backup.

-dnastrain


----------



## bnm81002

dnastrain said:


> Hi StanSimmons,
> 
> Could you PM me the link for the image a tivo Philips HDR31203?
> Thank you much! The original Quantum drive no longer boots cleanly, and I don't have a backup.
> 
> -dnastrain


you need to PM Stan for an image, he doesn't PM you


----------



## dnastrain

Thank you bnm81002.

I should learn to read. Using a previous post as a template was my first mistake... 

-dnastrain


----------



## ruben1499

new to tivo community. I just wanted to say thank so much to stansimmons for helping everyone out in there time of need. thanks. sent you pm and cant wait to hear back. thanks again


----------



## StanSimmons

Wouldn't you know it.... I didn't make a backup of my HDVR2 v3.1.1e image and I came home today to a dead drive in my DTiVo. 

The ftp site only has v3.1.1b on it, so I bought a copy of PTVUpgrades InstantCake to get a new image.... Very Slick CD, thanks Lou!


----------



## BikerBill

Can I get a PM for a image for a Hughs HDVR2


----------



## no-blue-screen

You need to PM Stan, he doesn't PM you. Good luck.


----------



## das3000

I need an image for a series 1 US HDR312.

Can anyone hook me up?


----------



## xunil76

come ON, people........are you really so lazy that you can't read _at least_ the original post before you post a request for an image? Stan _did_ update that post for a reason, ya know.......  

or maybe the font just needs to be a little bit bigger so you can see what you're trying to read:

Send StanSimmons a PM, and he will PM you back the info....he does not check this thread often, but a PM sends him an [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!

can ya read that????

oh yeah, btw Stan....i need an image for my tivo, can ya hook me up?......J/K


----------



## pegasus

I wanted to post a public "Thank You" to Stan.

After the original 14 gig drive in my Phillips 112 decided to give up (after nearly 5 years of being married to a 60 gig drive) I was disappointed in myself for not being able to find my ISO image of the original drive.

Not to fear, Stan was able to come to the rescue.

For anyone who upgraded their Tivo back in the 'olden days' and has hesitated to do further upgrades because of how long it used to take with the entire process of marrying drives, etc. your time has come! The new MFS tools that are available and the low cost large hard drives have made the process a breeze compared to early upgrades. I installed the new image on a single 160 GB drive and had the Tivo up and running in about an hour (although it still takes a number of hours for Tivo to fully rebuild all of its settings and info through guided setup process).

Thank you Stan (and all those involved in the new tools and documentation) for making bringing excitement back to our family's Tivo experience.


----------



## dsmturbo

Stan is the Man..I also thank Stan for all the help me has provided me and all other Tivo users.


----------



## StanSimmons

Sigh...

I guess this needs to be posted on every page, again:

For those of you who keep asking me (in this thread) to Private Message you; No.

The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.

Also, I need to know which image you need. Tell me what make and model TiVo? ie: Philips HDR112, Sony T-60, Hughes HDVR2, etc.

I don't read this thread very often, but PM sends me an email, so I know someone wants an image. You have to PM me, then I'll reply to your PM. I will only reply via PM.

The reason that there is not a direct link to the files is that in current US law, especially in light of the DMCA, it may be illegal to have a backup of copyright material -- even if you own the hardware.

The owner of this board does not want to have to worry about lawyers extorting him, so he has made the very prudent decision to not allow links to such material. If you don't like this situation, send a letter to your congress critter.

I know of one site that has a limited number of images in a private, password protected directory. PM me with your model number if you need an image. This site is fast, but has a limited download budget, so only ask if you REALLY need the image.

I also do not know the details of where most of the images came from, and I have not tested any of the Sony, Toshiba, RCA or TiVo branded images since I do not own any of that equipment.

I do NOT own or operate the ftp site. I have no control over what happens with the site. The site has been sporadicaly updated in the past year. The only images that are on the site are the ones listed in a previous message. ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7 ) The list gets updated when the server gets updated.


----------



## akhs

i realy need an image for my hughes hdvr2


----------



## Ken Edgar

It has been a couple of years since I did my upgrade and think I might have saved an image, but not sure what to search for. Is it an *.iso file? BTW, I also have a Hughes HDVR2


----------



## gmitch64

StanSimmons said:


> The title of the this thread is "Need an image? PM me for a ftp site." That should be a clue to how this works.


I just want to say thanks.... I had a reply with the info I needed within 4 mins - can't say any better than that....

And, after days of struggling with my (now obviously corrupted backup copies), this one has restored cleanly first time - and now boots fine..

Now off to install an lba48 kernel and run some uber mftp software and recover my old recordings.

Thanks again Stan... much appreciated.

G


----------



## Snafoo

Hey, I need an image for my <insert brand name here> tivo model# <insert model here>. Can anyone help me out? I have looked everywhere and it doesn't exist on the net. I called tivo support and they.......

Well you get the idea. After reading some of the posts in this thread I wonder how many people actually wait until after 12 noon (PM) to post their requests for an image from poor ole Stan. It's amazing how even the simplest of instructions confuse people.

This is my story.....
I purchased a tivo unit from e-bay at a discount as it doesn't have a HDD. I knew I would need an image file to restore to the newly purchased drive so the search began. After only a few hours of searching I found this forum and this thread. I registered and sent Stan a Personal Message requesting an image file that fit my brand and model of tivo. I didn't check my messages till the next day and there it was. Good ole Stan replied to my Personal Message with not only a link to where the image could be attained but helpful instructions and tips for a successful restore. I have not received my tivo yet but when I do I will be ready with a large HDD ready to go so I should be running in a matter of minutes.

The service that Stan delivers is nothing less than stellar! :up: 
Thank you Stan!


----------



## StanSimmons

A kind soul has donated a Toshiba RS-TX20 image to the image archive. I think it is a v7.1 image.

Toshiba_RS-TX20 891,861,986 bytes

Thanks David.

EDIT: The image is actually v5.4.1


----------



## Ran94

Stan, thanks for the quick reply and info.


----------



## jpepin

PM Sent...thanks in advance Stan!!


----------



## madams2

I tried to PM stan but his mailbox is full. Is there another way to make a request?

I don't really need the image but I would like to cover all of my bases before I start anything and regret it later


----------



## jpepin

If you don't need it, I assume your tivo is operating fine...why not just make your own image from that? let's save stan some work if we can...since he is doing this out of the kindness of his own heart.


----------



## StanSimmons

madams2 said:


> I tried to PM stan but his mailbox is full. Is there another way to make a request?
> 
> I don't really need the image but I would like to cover all of my bases before I start anything and regret it later


It has been cleaned out now.


----------



## madams2

jpepin said:


> If you don't need it, I assume your tivo is operating fine...why not just make your own image from that? let's save stan some work if we can...since he is doing this out of the kindness of his own heart.


I only want it incase something goes wrong with my upgrade.


----------



## jpepin

I understand Madams2. Good luck with the upgrade!


----------



## sparkymaster

thanks a million...


----------



## madams2

Thanks Stan, you are the man


----------



## chillimoon

My TiVo was down for way too long; wish I'd seen this thread earlier. Thanks to Stan, my old SVR-2000 is up and running again.


----------



## dqt9350

I tried to back th e original tivo drive but accidently overwrote wrong partition. Can you please send me this image


----------



## dqt9350

Please send me a hughes gxcebotd series 1 image. Thank you.


----------



## Gunnyman

please read the 1st post and realize you have to send stan a PM to get anywhere.....


----------



## kschauwe

The mod's need to clean out this thread and sticky it.


----------



## Gunnyman

yeah sticky it and lock it 
good idea


----------



## StanSimmons

I'll probably be starting a new thread soon. Several kind souls have sent v7 images in... I just have to get them up on the server and links created. This thread has gotten fairly cumbersome.


----------



## azitnay

kschauwe said:


> The mod's need to clean out this thread and sticky it.


I doubt it'll ever become a sticky, given TiVo's general position on image swapping.

Hell, I'm (pleasantly) surprised it's lasted this long as it has.

Drew


----------



## bguild

Stan, sent you a PM. Thank you in advance for offering the download location for the TCD240080 image.

Brian


----------



## jor-el

Thanks to Stan and the others involved. It's too bad it has to be done discreetly, but it gets the job done.

I had tried to upgrade a friend's hdrv2 on size to discover that the 40g original was flagged by SMART as failing. Mfstools failed on a particular section with dma on, managed with it off. But the copy was no good. Tried again with the minimal copy and it worked great for 30 minutes, then failed and no copies after that worked. 

But with a clean image, was able to hand him the new 120, and he was good 10 minutes after he got home.


----------



## dravenj

Hi,

Does any anyone have a 4.0.1b image for a SA S2 240040 system, Stan tried helping me later but we were out of luck. Somehting newer is cool, but I only have a 40GB drive so it will have to fit that. Anyway I want to say thanks to Stan, and thanks to anyone that can help me find a image of 4.0.1b. Please just PM me.


----------



## nicon

My backup Image for my Sony_SAT-T60_3.1.0c2 install was lost - Any place I can download this?


----------



## mad6c

The image I downloaded is version 3.1 and my unit had 6.2 before the drive crashed. It's a DirecTV Phillips DSR7000. Will the unit upgrade itself?

BTW thanks Stan.

Mike


----------



## StanSimmons

mad6c said:


> The image I downloaded is version 3.1 and my unit had 6.2 before the drive crashed. It's a DirecTV Phillips DSR7000. Will the unit upgrade itself?
> 
> BTW thanks Stan.
> 
> Mike


Yes, it will upgrade during normal daily calls.


----------



## John95

what if you are not sure what version you had. I have a DirecTV Phillips DSR7000 also, but I lost my OEM maxtor and cannot retrieve my info, so I don't know what version to D/L.


----------



## boxgrubber

I have a Philips Series 1 TiVo Digital Video Recorder PTV100 DVR that the hard drive just died on me. I can't even copy the image off of this drive. Can you please hook me up with a good image so I can get this back up and running?

Can someone please PM me with a good Image.....?


----------



## hawkeye1991

Please, help Thanks


Handle: robluciferlowe at yahoo


----------



## killerdcc

I just sent Stan a PM. Thanks man.


----------



## no-blue-screen

People, READ THE TITLE OF THE THREAD! You need to PM StanSimmons, he does not PM you! If you need help with an image you need to send him a PM in order to get a response. Good luck.


----------



## pegwen

Can you send me an image for a Hughes_SD-DVR40, and any installation instructions that I may need or where to find this information. Thanks.


----------



## azitnay

I'd repeat no-blue-screen's message above, but it doesn't seem like it'd do much good...

As for installation instructions, try http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html or http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php.

Drew


----------



## no-blue-screen

Probably not, but eventually I guess they will figure out what they need to do.


----------



## Tube_Dude

More kudo's for Stan. He responded in less than an hour on the day before Christmas!!!


----------



## e_phat

Stan responded to me within 15 minutes on Xmas!!! Wow! that is all I can say.


----------



## walter25

hi, 
i need an image for my tivo tcd240080. also do you know once i restore this image, how do i get the service number for the machine again?
thanks


----------



## azitnay

Read this thread, and PM StanSimmons for an image.

As for the TSN, look on the back of the unit for 240-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX.

Drew

Edit: And in case I misinterpreted your TSN question, after the restore you'll need to do a Clear & Delete Everything to tie your TSN back to the hard drive.


----------



## rebel38668

I was wondering if I could burn an image of my original TIVO Hard drive to a DVD. I plugged the hdd into my winxp machine and it does not recognize it. Anyone know of any software that will backup an image? Thanks


----------



## gregmark

Following a unrecoverable hard drive error, I requested an image for a TCD540080 and StanSimmons dutifully responded with a link to a TCD540040 image. I didn't think twice about using it - same model, just a different size hard drive, right? Anyway, I followed the Hinsdale instructions (Single A to Larger Single A) as best as could be expected and ended up with a continuous reboot problem after the "Almost there" screen. A couple of redos, trying slighlty different options and routes with mfsrestore, tpip, and mfsadd, resulted in the same. The new drive is a 200GB Maxtor Ultra ATA/133. 

Before I post this problem to a more sympton-specific thread, is it possible that this failed becuase the image was a 540040 and not a 540080?

Thanks
--gregmark


----------



## HomeUser

Do you know if the image has a LBA48 aware kernel. Try restoring with out expanding.


----------



## Rob00GT

rebel38668 said:


> I was wondering if I could burn an image of my original TIVO Hard drive to a DVD. I plugged the hdd into my winxp machine and it does not recognize it. Anyone know of any software that will backup an image? Thanks


Now that's funny! Oh wait, you are kidding right? Hope you made a backup!

Can't believe the number of basic questions being asked in this thread that are answered in stickies all over this web site.


----------



## no-blue-screen

gregmark, where did you download the mfstools? Also, did you download the lba48 version? TCD540040 will work with any TCD540....I have used stan's image so I know it is not a problem with the image. There is either an issue with the hard drive you are expanding to, or you are not using the lba48 boot cd.


----------



## jpepin

same here..stan's image worked great for me


----------



## gregmark

Thanks HomeUser and no-blue-screen. 

I definitely used the "specialized" mfstools iso: ptvlba48-4.01.iso. I have not tried running mfsrestore without the "x" option, so I'll be sure to try that. 

Just wanted to make sure that using the TCD540040 image on a chassis that's stamped TCD540080 was kosher. There are stranger gotchas out there than that, after all. But I should probably pursue this in another thread. 

--gregmark


----------



## sholleran

Rob00GT said:


> rebel38668 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could burn an image of my original TIVO Hard drive to a DVD. I plugged the hdd into my winxp machine and it does not recognize it. Anyone know of any software that will backup an image? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny! Oh wait, you are kidding right? Hope you made a backup!
> 
> Can't believe the number of basic questions being asked in this thread that are answered in stickies all over this web site.
Click to expand...

Reb, et al -

If you were not joking, here's the deal, in short. If you boot into WinXP with a Tivo HD attached, when WinXP hits the disk it writes some data to it and attempts to recognize the drive. It won't. And the data it writes clobbers some critical TIVO data, so the drive is no good in your TIVO.

If you had previously made a backup (usually backup.bak) of the TIVO hd to a fat32 hd, you can use that file from WinXP to burn a CD later with the TIVO hd disconnected. There are numerous posts regarding this and warnings in most upgrade instructions. If you didn't make a backup, you might want to PM Stan so you can get one off the ftp site, then burn that to cd. With that and some tools from weaknees or other sites, you should be able to build ANY hd to work in your TIVO.

Hope you WERE joking, but thought someone should lay it out in case you WEREN'T.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Well, leaving off the -x switch isn't going to work if you are expanding a 40GB disk image to a 200GB drive....so you need the -x switch. Check out the following site which will give you step-by-step instruction on how to properly perform the restore. If you still have the same problem, you need to use the diagnostic utilities from the hard drive mfr to check the drive as it is likely a problem with the drive. If there is nothing wrong with the drive, you may have damaged something inside your tivo like the white ribbon cable. In any event, try this site first and see what you come up with.

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## though

i need a PM as well. my hard drive in my 540040 series2 is toast, dead, done. i have a 250gb drifve sitting here that needs an image.

thanks!


----------



## azitnay

No, you don't -need- a PM, you need to -send- a PM. Reread the top post.

Drew


----------



## mrh091960

Looking for a image for a Sony SAT-T60
PM me for a ftp site Please!
Thank you,


----------



## Gunnyman

the people who OBVIOUSLY don't read the TITLE of the thread not to mention the 1st post in the thread seriously crack me up.


----------



## ciar

Could someone please PM me with a site thas an image for a philips 708, thanks C


----------



## tempuser40

I need an image for a TiVo 240080 (Model # TCD240080). I would prefer the latest software version possible (7.2).

Thank you so very much.


----------



## HomeUser

Gunnyman said:


> the people who OBVIOUSLY don't read the TITLE of the thread not to mention the 1st post in the thread seriously crack me up.


Or the last couple of messages


----------



## bgeddes

I just successfully replaced/upgraded the hard drive on my Hughes HDVR2 in hopes that the "constant reboot" problem would go away.

It looks like it worked...Yea! 
Now I can drop kick that piece of crap R15 replacement!

A special thanks to Stan for his prompt assistance!


----------



## McNose

Last Thursday sucked- get home from work to see "Welcome. Powering up." on my TV... the horror, a dead TiVo (SAT-T60 with original 40GB drive- I watch and delete).

Aftering getting the link for an image (Stan, I thank you), I spent about 4 hours trying to get the damn thing to load onto the new drive (100GB for $40- CirCity w/rebate). Finally, I got it loaded, after burning it to a CD and loading it from there.

After connecting it to the TV, I got the GSOD. Left the phone plugged in and about an hour later it restarted and worked, kinda.

I had to then do a "clear and delete everything", which took about 45 minutes, and then, viola.

Of course there was yet another issue, no local channels (in the 2,4 range, only in the 380 range). After a call to DTv, I was finally back to zero, after spending almost 9 hours restoring my TiVo.

Not a process I hope to repeat.

I kinda know my way around computer, but those Linux commands were not exactly intuitive. I could never get it to connect to the primary master to find the image. I'm over it, cause last night I got to watch Willow on How I Met Your Mother.

Again, Stan, thanks for your help. Same goes to Hinsdale.

b


----------



## ygoloeht

I have only begun to receive the image I've needed, and have installation to look forward too with all the 'potential' headaches, but I want to give StanSimmons the largest, public Thank You I can. Thank you very much. As I expressed to you already, I am very, very grateful for your help.


----------



## ZharTheMad

I got the SD-DVR40_3.1.1b image from Stan (thanks stan!) although when i use mfstools to put it on a drive it says "unsupported image format" or something to that nature... anyone else had problems with this image?

Thanks


----------



## Six

Phillips HDR212
A drive Quantum Fireball 20 gig - toast
B drive Maxtor Diamond 80 gig - ok

I do not have a backup image to restore and I need one, please PM me.

Plan is to replace Fireball with another Maxtor Diamond 40 gig drive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Six, you must be pretty bummed if nobody has sent you probably the most common TiVo image in existence.

I have an idea -- why don't you send a personal message (PM) to StanSimmons, tell him that you need an image and specify the image (make and model) that you need, just like you did in your original posting.

I'll bet that works!


----------



## StanSimmons

There have been a few updates to the images available.

Notably, a v7.2.2 image for the 240xxx and the 130xxx

At the risk of being recursive, here is a link to the image files available: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7


----------



## bnm81002

StanSimmons said:


> There have been a few updates to the images available.
> 
> Notably, a v7.2.2 image for the 240xxx and the 130xxx
> 
> At the risk of being recursive, here is a link to the image files available:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430&perpage=20&pagenumber=7


Stan,
still none available yet for the Pioneer DVR-810H(7.2.2 image)?


----------



## StanSimmons

bnm81002 said:


> Stan,
> still none available yet for the Pioneer DVR-810H(7.2.2 image)?


From the link above:

Pioneer_810_5.2.1a ~850,000,000 bytes

I have a v5.2.1a image for the 810h. If someone will send me a v7 image for the 810, I will be happy to post it.


----------



## jasonmason

Sent PM


----------



## bigrig

McNose said:


> I kinda know my way around computer, but those Linux commands were not exactly intuitive. I could never get it to connect to the primary master to find the image.


I've had problems moving data between the hard drives if they are on the same IDE channel.


----------



## linde

thank you, StanSimmons, thank you, thank you. my tivo went from cinder block to functional with your help. very appreciated. 

-- steve


----------



## RAIDERSFAN

Thanks, got everything back and working on my sony sat-t60. :up:


----------



## lmurray

Looking for a tcd540040 image. PM sent.


**** ALL SET -- thanks Stan ****

thank, 
-Lloyd-


----------



## ChuckH

Hello
I PM'd Stan yesterday for an image and he hasn't responded. The Image I need is for Tivo TCD24004A. If any of you kind souls would point me to the link for it, I'd appreciate it.

Chuckh


----------



## edchapel

I too have PM'd StanSimmons and he must be (deservedly) enjoying his weekend. My HDD died this week and I am hoping these forums can save another! Can anyone help me out?

Thanks in advance!

*** Stan's the guy! ***

Ed


----------



## dvdapex

Bought Toshiba TX-20 off of Ebay. Played shows that were already on it fine. Went to update it with my zip code and it's been stuck at "preparing" for over 24 hours (I've pulled the plug and let it sit a couple of times and each time it's been stuck at "preparing" for several hours.).

It's still responding to button presses because it gives me sound effects telling me "no", but I can't do anything with the machine right now.

Hopefully I can redo the HD and all will be fine. 

Thanks in advance, Stan.


----------



## ItzNeil

Bummer. Dead TiVo and F1 this weekend.


----------



## StanSimmons

I just answered about 40 PMs.... Sorry for the delay guys. I'm in Vegas and it may take a day or two to answer.


----------



## Neo-bx

PM sent to Stan. Need an image for series 2 TCD540040. Thanks.


----------



## John Wilson

I received an image from Stan. When I extracted it, it was extracted to an MFS file, not a BAK as I am used to. Do I just use this MFS file as is or do I need to somehow "change" it to a BAK.

Thanks for your help Stan.


----------



## rpdre1

use it the same way you would use a .bak, they're the same thing.


----------



## MetroGT

I've sent a PM... so I read the topic and the last posts


----------



## dingoppc

Sent pm to stan, needed the tcd24004a image.. does anyone know if he has that?


----------



## rpdre1

dingoppc said:


> Sent pm to stan, needed the tcd24004a image.. does anyone know if he has that?


check your msgs


----------



## batlin

I sent a note to stan, but if anyone else has a HD10-250 HD Tivo image PLEASE pm me, it is my only d* box so i am without tv till i get one

Thank you!
Kurt


----------



## Hondared

I have already sent a PM to Stan but I thought I would toss this out anyway's.
I am in need of an image for a HR10-250 also due to a hard drive failure so if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## grivad

PM sent.

If anyone has an image for an HDR-112 or a solution/suggestion for my problem posted in the "TiVo Upgrade Center" forum (titled "Please help! Fun puzzle! Tricky situation!"), it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TiVo_is_NeTo

I PM'd him the other day and I am hoping he is OK or not on vacation or something. If my wife asks me one more time when I am going to fix the TiVo I am going to lose it!


----------



## rpdre1

TiVo_is_NeTo said:


> I PM'd him the other day and I am hoping he is OK or not on vacation or something. If my wife asks me one more time when I am going to fix the TiVo I am going to lose it!


I checked your previous posts and you need a Toshiba SD-H400 image correct?

check your PMs...


----------



## Irlin10

My tivo software got corrupted I guess (welcome screen loop) so I sent pm to Stan but mean while Im thinking I will have major problem, after I do clean install my tivo going to try to update its software but I dont have land phone line I got Voip and my provider does not support tivo service calls I got one of the old hues tivo ver 1. Do u guys got any suggestions on how I can update it or I dont need to do that?


----------



## no-blue-screen

All,

I have images for most units as well, so you can also PM me and I will do whatever I can to help.

I too have Vonage, and there are ways that you can make the initial setup call with both SA TiVos and D*Tivos.

You can also PM me for that info, or you can do a search.


----------



## StanSimmons

Sorry for the delay guys.... It has been a crazy month around here. I'll be replying to the pm's this evening.


----------



## dbd

For the dialup phone number, use ,#401 and it should work via your USB network adapter if your original drive image wasn't too ancient.


----------



## ciper

Just curious. Why an ftp site link? Wouldnt a torrent be far more efficient?


----------



## jstrangfeld

Hi Stan, I sent you a couple of PM's not sure if I am doing something wrong. I would really appreciate if you could hook me up with the ftp site.


----------



## wickywicky

PM'ed Stan, but if anyone can help me and my dead TCD540040, I would appreciate it!

edit: wow look at me, coming out of my lurker closet


----------



## lscline

I've sent the PMs, but in case anyone else has a pointer to an image for a TCD540080 or a TCD240080 (yes, I have two dead boxes)  , please let me know; I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.

Linda


----------



## ljlmatson

Ok, I have 2 RCA models - DVR40 and DVR80. I purchased an RCA R10 Unit without hard drive and cannot get the DVR model images to work on the R10. My guess is, some of you will not be surprised by this, but I thought I'd give it a try anyway. Well, where can I get a working R10 image? Don't care too much about hacking it, just want to get it running again.

Thanks!
Lance


----------



## Ripley11417

Hello. I just sent Stan a PM in hopes that he knew where I could locate an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20. My HDD is as dead as a door nail. If anyone else knows where I can find that image I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## no-blue-screen

If Stan doesn't have it, try PTVupgrade.com and see if they have an instant cake cd for it. They cost $20, but ptvupgrade is a forum sponsor.


----------



## jstrangfeld

Ripley11417 said:


> Hello. I just sent Stan a PM in hopes that he knew where I could locate an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20. My HDD is as dead as a door nail. If anyone else knows where I can find that image I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


I PM'ed Stan about 10 days ago and have not heard back he must be busy. About a week ago I went into withdrawl from my Tivo so I got myself the instacake for 20 bucks. I had to tinker around a bit with it to make it work. It wants the cdrom to be the primary slave, well my system won't fire up in that config so I plugged it in as the primary master. Plugged the new drive in as the secondary mastery and unplugged the "normal" hd which usually runs the system. Started it up, used advanced config and informed the installation program about the configuration. 30 Minutes later everything was done the new 300 Gbyte HD back in the RS-TX20 put back together and plugged back in.

It had a few spontaneous reboots due to the fact that I was impatient. You want to make sure to read the documentation (who would ever do that!?  )which will tell you that you have to go through the guided setup before you do anything further and download the latest version of the Tivo software.

With my new 300 Gbyte drive it reports 396hrs capacity.
I got a great deal for it at circuit city if people are looking: 300 GByte Seagate Barracude ATA100, 7200 rpm for $59.99 after rebates.

Good luck!


----------



## heatforlife

I need a HR10-250 image... i was impatient and messed up my ptv replacement kit and now i have an unbootable dtivo. Will an image set this back to where i need it to boot? Thank you...


----------



## no-blue-screen

If you look on the file system of the instantcake cd, you will find the image file with no file extension. It will be a couple hundred megabyte in size and possibly more depending on the unit the image is for. You can copy the image from the cd and use it with your LBA48 boot cd....you don't have to use the instantcake interface.


----------



## mikeg_ms

heatforlife said:


> I need a HR10-250 image... i was impatient and messed up my ptv replacement kit and now i have an unbootable dtivo. Will an image set this back to where i need it to boot? Thank you...


I'm also looking for a clean hr10-250 image. I pm'd stan a while ago, unfortunately no answer...


----------



## andydumi

PM sent to Stan for an image for series 2 TCD540040. Thanks.


----------



## uscboy

Didn't want to wait on a PM reply and then have to learn how to use or bless the 
image from the ftp site or whatever you do now, so I was lazy and just bought 
the InstantCake CD. While the result is worth $20, it's still frustrating that there 
aren't torrents out there for that CD considering what they're distributing in the 
first place... but, in the end it's still worth the ease of installation.

Had the default 40GB drive in the Tivo along with a 120GB. 40GB failed (doesn't 
spin up anymore) and there was no saving it, so I used Instant Cake on the 
120GB and just set it up as a single drive (105 hours) on a Hughes HDVR2 
DirecTivo.

Afterwards, got the 'Hardware error' and had to do the Clearing and Deleting 
Everything which took 1 hour, 51 minutes.

After that, my local channels weren't working on the Tivo... all the others came in 
fine though. DirecTV sent their signal, didn't help. They had to me do the guided 
Satellite setup again, didn't help. Then he said he did something with the 
programming on the access card on his end and it worked.

I set up the dial up number and tested it and this morning it had finished a 
software update and everything's working great.

Thanks for all the information, been lurking on tivocommunity for years, thought 
it'd be nice to register and say thanks.

Anyone want to buy a copy of InstantCake for an HDVR2?  (j/k)

Now to learn more about hacking the box to add a USB wireless network 
adapter... it gets old ripping things at realtime through an ADSTech DVD Xpress 
box, that's for sure.


----------



## viperepiv

Looking for a Samsung SIR-S4120R image

Thanks


----------



## no-blue-screen

uscboy said:


> Didn't want to wait on a PM reply and then have to learn how to use or bless the
> image from the ftp site or whatever you do now, so I was lazy and just bought
> the InstantCake CD. While the result is worth $20, it's still frustrating that there
> aren't torrents out there for that CD considering what they're distributing in the
> first place... but, in the end it's still worth the ease of installation.
> 
> Had the default 40GB drive in the Tivo along with a 120GB. 40GB failed (doesn't
> spin up anymore) and there was no saving it, so I used Instant Cake on the
> 120GB and just set it up as a single drive (105 hours) on a Hughes HDVR2
> DirecTivo.
> 
> Afterwards, got the 'Hardware error' and had to do the Clearing and Deleting
> Everything which took 1 hour, 51 minutes.
> 
> After that, my local channels weren't working on the Tivo... all the others came in
> fine though. DirecTV sent their signal, didn't help. They had to me do the guided
> Satellite setup again, didn't help. Then he said he did something with the
> programming on the access card on his end and it worked.
> 
> I set up the dial up number and tested it and this morning it had finished a
> software update and everything's working great.
> 
> Thanks for all the information, been lurking on tivocommunity for years, thought
> it'd be nice to register and say thanks.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a copy of InstantCake for an HDVR2?  (j/k)
> 
> Now to learn more about hacking the box to add a USB wireless network
> adapter... it gets old ripping things at realtime through an ADSTech DVD Xpress
> box, that's for sure.


You get what you PAY for. If you want someone to do it for you, then you pay, if you want to learn and you are patient, it can be done for free...but don't expect someone to invest the time and effort to make a user-friendly CD like InstantCake and then give it to you for free....time is money...and I should also mention that PTVupgrade supports this forum....which is a big help to all of us.....because bandwidth isn't free either. While some things may seem like they are free, nothing is life is truly free. If you are that busy that you can't spend a couple of hours to learn how to restore an image using mfstools...then you should be able to afford to pay $20 for an InstantCake CD from ptvupgrade.


----------



## uscboy

no-blue-screen said:


> You get what you PAY for. If you want someone to do it for you, then you pay, if you want to learn and you are patient, it can be done for free...but don't expect someone to invest the time and effort to make a user-friendly CD like InstantCake and then give it to you for free....time is money...and I should also mention that PTVupgrade supports this forum....which is a big help to all of us.....because bandwidth isn't free either. While some things may seem like they are free, nothing is life is truly free. If you are that busy that you can't spend a couple of hours to learn how to restore an image using mfstools...then you should be able to afford to pay $20 for an InstantCake CD from ptvupgrade.


I've been around IRC, P2P, torrents, etc long enough to know that when 
something less than legit is being distributed it's usually done for free. I doubt 
Tivo or DirecTV provides the images for use on the InstantCake CDs, so basically 
it'd be like me ripping movies or albums to a disc with a script to install them on 
your computer... not exactly something I'd charge for if you get what I mean.

And that's all I really meant by it... still say it's worth the money... even though 
I'm more than capable enough to get and use a free image. I just find it funny is all. 

Don't take it as a complaint, it's a nice piece of software that works, that's what 
makes it worth it.


----------



## mad6c

uscboy 

I've upgrade two tivos now and both just took time for locals to be viewable. I left it alone for a few hours and they appeared.


----------



## uscboy

Thanks, that's what I've heard since... if I decide to replace the failed drive and reimage it, 
I'll just leave it alone for a couple days first.


----------



## janbo

Looking for a Toshiba SD-H400 image

Thanks


----------



## mtnagel

Stan, where are you? I PM'ed you and I see you've been on the board since, but you never responded. I now have the new hard drive, so I'd like to attempt the upgrade, but I need the image.

Thanks!

Oh yeah, if you read this, it's a Hughes HDVR2. Thanks again.


----------



## OBEE1

I sent a PM to stan, but if someone else has an HD10-250 HD Tivo image PLEASE pm me. TIA


----------



## vertigo235

I think I have one, I'll look and see if I can find it.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm actually about to add another drive now, but I wasn't planning on doing a backup, I may be able to do so for you if you like. However my TiVo is hacked now, if you want a hacked image.


----------



## braser

Hi all, anyone ever experience taking a 80GB drive from a Tivo and find that your BIOS reading it to only have 9-10 MB available? Weird. I've never experienced that. Let me know if you or know anyone who has experienced and what the problem was. Does it need a reformat or a FDISK? I tried to view it through DOS and Windows XP using Partition Magic and it still reads as a 9-10 MB hard drive. All jumpers are off and it is a Maxtor DiamondMax 16 - 80GB hard drive.


----------



## braser

Oh also need a SVR-2000 image if anyone has it? Thanks, friends.


----------



## no-blue-screen

:up:


braser said:


> Hi all, anyone ever experience taking a 80GB drive from a Tivo and find that your BIOS reading it to only have 9-10 MB available? Weird. I've never experienced that. Let me know if you or know anyone who has experienced and what the problem was. Does it need a reformat or a FDISK? I tried to view it through DOS and Windows XP using Partition Magic and it still reads as a 9-10 MB hard drive. All jumpers are off and it is a Maxtor DiamondMax 16 - 80GB hard drive.


Braser...this is a linux drive....neither winxp, dos or any other flavor of windows will recognize any partitions on it. In Fdisk, you should be able to clear the partition data and start over. If not, the drive is likely hosed. If you are close to baltimore, and want to have a few beers and see how...let me know!


----------



## azitnay

braser said:


> Hi all, anyone ever experience taking a 80GB drive from a Tivo and find that your BIOS reading it to only have 9-10 MB available? Weird. I've never experienced that. Let me know if you or know anyone who has experienced and what the problem was. Does it need a reformat or a FDISK? I tried to view it through DOS and Windows XP using Partition Magic and it still reads as a 9-10 MB hard drive. All jumpers are off and it is a Maxtor DiamondMax 16 - 80GB hard drive.


I believe your drive is "locked"... I have no first-hand experience with locked drives, but WeaKnees has instructions on how to unlock it:

http://www.weaknees.com/maxtor_powermax.php

Drew


----------



## braser

Thanks, Drew and no-blue-screen. Appreciate your kind advice. No-blue-screen, I am in Northern California so quite a distance from Baltimore for the beers, but thanks anyway!

Drew, I'll look up the info on the link you sent and no-blue-screen, you're right about the OS, but if this was the case, why is it when I try to mfsrestore an image, it says the drive is too small for the file? Wouldn't others experience that too if they tried to put their linux OS - HD in any PC? Just throwing out ideas here...

Thanks, guys!

Chris


----------



## Tarantulas

Hello Tivo Community Gang!

I'm trying to help a friend with an issue he is having with his Sony SVR-2000 series 1 Tivo. His unit crashes quite frequently and has several other major problems. As the first step in troubleshooting, I'd like to try and reinstall the Tivo system software.

Since its against the rules to link images on the board, would some kind soul please contact me via private message if an image is available somewhere. I have checked the normal P2P routes and came up dry.

Any assistance would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Ron McAdams


----------



## Tarantulas

Hmmm... Stan's mailbox is full.. not a good sign.


----------



## TeeVee

Also need a SVR2000 with latest software if anyone has it


----------



## grassy

I also tried to PM him. I am looking for a Tivo TCD230040 image if anyone can pm me a link. Thanks


----------



## radarshop

Looking for a toshiba rs-tx20 image.
Thanks


----------



## gree0276

Need to reimage a series 2 tivo (TCD240080) that I bought off ebay. Please PM if you have it or any info on how to get it. Tried Stan no luck. Thanks!


----------



## Tarantulas

We can assume that Sam has fallen in his battle with a DishNet DVR Balrog. Hopefully Stan the White will return and help us.


----------



## slarigan

Need help! 

Require Philips DSR7000 image, Stan's box is full, anyone?


----------



## Fuci

I too am looking for a Sony SVR-2000 image.

It would be really helpful right about now as the HDD in my TiVo appears to have died.

It's all very sad.


----------



## cowpie2600

Need an image for 540040


----------



## grassy

I just saw the 540040, TCD230080 and DSR7000 image on e-mule. Wondering if theTCD230080 image will work for a TCD230040?


----------



## azitnay

Yep, all 230's are equivalent.

Drew


----------



## grassy

Ok cool, so it wont mess up my subscription? thanks


----------



## stormdragon

Could I please get an image for a Tivo 24004A? or the FTP site info?


----------



## braser

Still a lot of posts on obtaining the SVR-2000 image... Anyone get it from a source? If so, can we share and get a copy, please? Please PM. Thank you in advance.

Chris


----------



## hpgkmc

Looking for an image for an RCA DVR40. I did try PMing Stan but his box appears to always be full. I currently have ver 6.2.x running on the thing. I'm not sure that its important, but I wanted to stay with that version. I was going to run zipper following the HD replacement. I'm definately a newb at this so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kkesler

Thanks!


----------



## 111111

Hello, I messed up my tivo drive trying to do a backup. It was too late when it hit me my drives were backwards. So I have to blank hard drives. All my shows are gone i guess but would like to get at least the unit back working again. Its a S2 phillips dsr-708 direct tv model. Thanks in advance. 

can anyone give me an ftp site to dl from?


----------



## idunavailable

sd-h400 toshiba tivo dead oem maxtor drive.

Please, oh please before my wife goes crazy and she goes nuts please give me an image. Sorry this is only my second post but I promised my wife I would not hack the tivo so I stayed far, far away from this site to my demise. I would research it myself but my wife wants tivo back now and I mean now . I can't convince her myth is a good idea so she must have the tivo back. 

Sorry to beg but my wife is the almighty being in my house  

Thanks all I learned my lesson about not hacking 

edit edit oops I guess I should have read the 1st post. Sorry the wife is going crazy!!! Looking for answers without looking first.


----------



## vjp

I need an image for a TCD240080, can anyone point me in the right direction? (I know we're supposed to PM Stan but lately everyone seems to be saying his mailbox is full).


----------



## ZeoTiVo

idunavailable said:


> sd-h400 toshiba tivo dead oem maxtor drive.
> 
> Please, oh please before my wife goes crazy and she goes nuts please give me an image. Sorry this is only my second post but I promised my wife I would not hack the tivo so I stayed far, far away from this site to my demise. I would research it myself but my wife wants tivo back now and I mean now . I can't convince her myth is a good idea so she must have the tivo back.
> 
> Sorry to beg but my wife is the almighty being in my house
> 
> Thanks all I learned my lesson about not hacking
> 
> edit edit oops I guess I should have read the 1st post. Sorry the wife is going crazy!!! Looking for answers without looking first.


You can go to the PTVupgrade site and can pay to download an image - I think it is like 20$ but you can download them right away. Just look in the upper right hand corner for their ad.


----------



## lentilwallop

I call shananagans. Someone remove this thread.


----------



## braser

Guys, if you feel like sharing your image files, then great, but to some of those guys out there commenting to 'pay upfront the $20 instantcake image to ptvupgrade.com' and ragging on those sharing an image file... be cool, man! No need to make a big deal if some folks want to obtain an image without paying. Heck, this a community forum where we should be helping each other; IT'S GOOD KARMA FOR YOU AND OTHERS TO SHARE -- but try not to let our egos get the best of us and attack those of us asking for images without paying. We have newbies and experts on here so let's all be at peace. 

I know Stan's box is full, but ask others who may have the image to share. If you can't get one, THEN go ahead and buy one for $20 if it's urgent; otherwise, be patient.

Just the two cents worth,

Chris


----------



## dodgerskickass

hey guys
I'm a newbie and I need help with my toshiba sdh-400 

I bought it at a pawnshop for $20.00, I took it home and realize that it didn't go beyond the powering on screen so I opened it and noticed it didn't have a hardrive so I looked inside an old pvr from charter cable that my neibor gave me before she moved and notice that it had a 

maxtor 160 gb ata/133 hdd (quickview).

now I'm trying to install the drive on to the toshiba
could it be done ?
I have nothing to lose but the $20.00 I spend on the toshiba

I PMed StanSimmons 
but he hasn't responded, I don't blame him he probally gets swamped with PM 's from us just asking for things, he deserves a break....

if anybody can help me with an image could you please PM me 
Thanks
John
and if I get this project to work I will be looking for a remote control for sale.....


----------



## dodgerskickass

Hey,
by the way that was my first post 
I'm new to forums
but I been reading for the last 6 hr.
thread by thread
and yesterday for about another 6 hrs. 
so I feel like I know you all for a while.
cool


----------



## ZeoTiVo

braser said:


> Guys, if you feel like sharing your image files, then great, but to some of those guys out there commenting to 'pay upfront the $20 instantcake image to ptvupgrade.com' and ragging on those sharing an image file... be cool, man! Chris


 Don't know if this was aimed ay me since I was not raggin on anyone. I was not in a position to share an image so was just letting the poster know of another option to get something quickly since time seemed to be a big factor, I know my wife would give me no slack if I had brought a TiVo down  So share away on images it makes no difference to me.


----------



## juanian

dodgerskickass said:


> . . . and if I get this project to work I will be looking for a remote control for sale.....


An economical multi-device remote is the PMDVR8 by Philips/Magnavox. You can get it at BestBuy for around $25-30. It supports up to 8 different devices, including TiVos, right out of the box. You can also redefine what nearly any key sends (but it will require an original remote to 'learn' a new code).


----------



## dodgerskickass

thanks for the info on the remote.............


----------



## dodgerskickass

I called toshiba for repair and they quoted me $140. includes parts and labor
but I rather wait for an image


----------



## by-tor

Looking for an SD-H400 image....


----------



## tomers

If anyone has had any success in locating an SVR-2000 image recently, please PM me. Stan, please come back.


----------



## Droid420

I need an image for a Pioneer DVR-57H. I tried to PM Stan but his inbox is full. I also tried going to the ptvupgrade site to purchase an InstantCake CD but my model is not listed. If anyone knows where I can get the image, please let me know. I signed up on this forum because I could not find the image anywhere else. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Havinfun

Howdy fellas,
I tried to PM Stan but his inbox is full. Could any of y'all help me locate an image for my *Sony SVR-3000*. If you can provide me with any assistance please PM me. I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ted striker

Hi, I need an image for tcd240040_40. Thanks


----------



## linlinlin

help.I need an image for a HUGHES SD-DVR


----------



## nowakezone

Hello,
I need an sd-h400 image please.

Thanks


----------



## scott85213

I need an image for TCD240080 please,

thanks

(i'd pm him, but it says his pm box is full)


----------



## scott85213

I have a torrent link for the tcd540, if you need it pm me.


----------



## radarshop

Looking for a toshiba rs-tx20 image.
Thanks


----------



## Buffalo28

The 40 gig Maxtor drive in my DirecTV (Hughes) HDVR2 system has died. I have a hard drive 120 gig I can put in the unit, I just need the image file.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,


----------



## skiaustin

I understand Stan's mail box is full and no one is able to get images. IF we can locate any images, would people be willing to help share them via Azureus' BitTorrent client? (Java based, it runs on most platforms). It has a distributed database feature built in which would preclude anyone from having to host the tracker long term. 

Distributing via P2P could potentially distribute the upload bandwidth among several people and reduce or eliminate the need for an ftp site. It would require some UNselfishness among the users here to continue seeding for as long as possible after their download completes (your download speed is almost always ~ 1-4 times your upload bandwidth so your download completes much sooner then you reach a 1-1 share ratio). 


On 8/1/06 I PM'ed Stan for images for the following Series 1 units: 

> Sony SVR-2000 & Philips HDR31203 (TiVo Model PTV300) images. 


I also asked him some general questions (and mentioned the P2P idea) but I'll not bother you in this thread with them. 

Both of my TiVos have the original HD. Neither has been hacked yet. 

If someone has either of these images via BitTorrent (or otherwise), I will host/seed them for a while. I'll seed other Series 1 images also if their become available. PLEASE PM me or post here and PM me. I get thread updates but don't watch this forum closely. 

-Ski


----------



## karatekid248

are any samsung images available anywhere?


----------



## roberts925

In situations where the original Tivo drive is dead, is there a way to get the image directly from CD (such as with Instant Cake) to the new drive? All the instructions (weakness, ptvupgrade) seem to indicate I need an "extra" drive with FAT partition to act as a swamp drive while the image is moved to the new target Tivo drive. Any ideas?


----------



## kwadguy

Anyone know of a place I could download the Pioneer 810 image? As zillions of others have noted, StanSimmons' PM box is full (and has been for weeks). If anyone knows where I could download this file for free, it would be great. (I don't want to pay somone $20 to download something that isn't really even theirs to legally distribute).


----------



## Grog

My trusty Series 1 Tivo drive finally gave up on me.
Unfortunately I no longer have the original drive image.
I would appreaciate if anyone can point me out to a Sony SVR-2000 image.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sliponme

Hi!
I am looking for the drive image for the 
Tivo TDC 540080 even the 540040 would be okay.
Thanking everyone in advance for any helo.


----------



## int

Hello,

Would it be at all possible for someone to PM me the location of an image (virgin) for my Philips HDR212?

My HD was dying slowly (skipping/pixelating) for about 2 months, and one day just finally gave out. I just bought a 200GB Western Digital drive to replace the Quantum 20GB with. I need an image to place onto the new 200GB, and i'll try to find instructions to do the rest elsewhere.

Thanks so much!


----------



## cfox2006

Need image for Tivo TCD540080. Do not know what PM is?


----------



## willbhome

cfox2006 said:


> Need image for Tivo TCD540080. Do not know what PM is?


Private Message


----------



## nesbitt

Could someone please direct me to an image compatible with a Tivo TCD 140060 ?

I've had this unit for a few years and the hard drive unexpectedly went out, but I don't have an image to fix it with. Thank you!


----------



## no-blue-screen

nesbitt said:


> Could someone please direct me to an image compatible with a Tivo TCD 140060 ?
> 
> I've had this unit for a few years and the hard drive unexpectedly went out, but I don't have an image to fix it with. Thank you!


Read the post above yours and read the subject of the thread...you need to send a PM to get help.


----------



## kassi1

well i have tried to pm stan and his pm box is full. i have a corrupted tivo i believe and would like a back-up available before i start this process. Sony SA 3.0 Sony_SVR-2000_3.0_30G TIA


----------



## HeatherA

Stan's box is full, so I'm wondering if anyone can tell me a.) what image I need for a TCD649080 and b.) where I can find one.

Thanks in advance... I'm trying to prepair for the arrival of my new DT machine next week.


----------



## krellkraver

Seconding the requests from nowakezone and idunavailable - anyone have information on how to get an image for a Toshiba SD-H400?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks in advance,

krellkraver


----------



## no-blue-screen

If you can't find Stan, then visit ptvupgrade.com

They are a forum sponsor and you can purchase and download an instant cake CD from them for $20. See the link at the top right corner of the page for more information.


----------



## jbch

Looking for a 240xxx image at 4.0.1b please. As stated Stan is no where to be found. Please.... Thanks.


----------



## no-blue-screen

jbch said:


> Looking for a 240xxx image at 4.0.1b please. As stated Stan is no where to be found. Please.... Thanks.


If you can't reach Stan, then read my post directly above your last post. If you don't want to wait, visit ptvupgrade and support this forum.


----------



## kw678

went and got myself in trouble, fryed my maxtor drive with that qunlock thing and need an image...... ccn somebody please pm me a link for an image. i appreciate any help you can give me

thanks a lot


----------



## ipodfreek

I went ahead and bought it. It was the right thing to do (at least I keep telling myself that).


----------



## MungoJerrie

Anyone have an image for a 540040 - preferably software version 5.X or 6.X? PM me if so...


----------



## y2khardtop

anybody have an hr10-250 image? The person that started this thread has a full inbox.


----------



## cwbaker

Need an image for a Directivo DSR6000 Series 1.

Please help if you can. PM me.


----------



## unixb0y

StanSimmons has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Traian2003

Looking for the 4.0.1b TCD140060 image. Can someone please PM link?
SS' PM box is full


----------



## huma

Need an image for a Philips HDR 31202 Series 1


----------



## tivomaster1

I do not mind sharing some images. If you have an FTP or other means for me to easily send it to you, PM me.


----------



## doppler1

Looking for an image for tcd140060...pm me if you can help.

Thanks!


----------



## mateom199

Looking for an image/slices for 4.01b for an S2 Tivo. Thanks!


----------



## Cspot

mateom199 said:


> Looking for 4.01b for an S2 Tivo. Thanks!


same here...downgrading a 7.2 to 4.01..thanks


----------



## JasonNY

Need image for Hughes_HR10-250. PM me if you can help. Thanks


----------



## rcompart

I need an image for a TCD649080 TiVo Series2 DT . Please PM if you have this one. Thanks!


----------



## pmanaloto

Hello all,

Need to recover from a degraded HD in a Tivo Series 2 TCD240080.. Please PM me image download info. Thanks.

Kind Regards,

Paul


----------



## Darin

I also need an image for an HR10-250 if anyone has one or a pointer.

Thanks!


----------



## raronson

Howdy,

I have a Series 2 unit with a service number of 130-0000-001E-303B. This is a pre-production unit that was given to me.

I used to work at Tivo back in 2002, but I have never had to upgrade the unit myself.

My primary 40GB HDD died and I need to replace it. I have a 120GB secondary drive which should still be good.

Please let me know where and how to re-image a new drive before my kids drive me crazy asking when Tivo will live again.

Thanks,
rich
510.589.4035


----------



## rbell86

Help: Need Image for Humax T800. Stan's PM full


----------



## madovic

The HD in my Hughes SD-DVR40 finally crapped out. I have a drive I would like to install a fresh image on and see if I can revive the unit. Where can I get an image and how do I go about putting it on the HD?

Thanks in advance


----------



## robbclark

If someone could point me in the direction of a HDVR2 6.2 .bak image, it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## foolama

I have Toshiba RS-TX20 with 565 as first serial numbers that died...
I wanted to replace the image.

I tried to PM stan but his message box is full.
From what i understand Instantcake does not have s/w for Toshiba RS-TX20
I will really appreciate if anybody can share or point me to download the image from some website.


----------



## russwjohns

cwbaker said:


> Need an image for a Directivo DSR6000 Series 1.
> Please help if you can. PM me.


 Echoing this plea myself since my Philips also took a dump a couple weeks back.


----------



## olyashok

Hard drive went bad after 2 years. Need an image for standalone TiVo series 2 DVR. 540040 model.


----------



## slappy19

robbclark said:


> If someone could point me in the direction of a HDVR2 6.2 .bak image, it would be much appreciated. Thanks


My hard drive just died... Need the same... and then I have to figure out how to do it!


----------



## TonKerToy

i need a Phillips hdr112 image, i tried to PM Stan but his box is full and he cant receive any more PM's until it is empty, so if anyone chappens to be speaking with him maybe you could mention to him his mailbox is full, or if anyone else knows where i could get this image please let me know
thanks


----------



## lafos

I just got an old Philips HDR112, and the hard drive is dead. I mounted it in my "TiVo hard drive upgrade" computer, and Linux does not recognize it as present. I also tried to PM Stan, with the same result as previous posters. I'd like to know if an image is available.

Many thanks!


----------



## wscannell

Instantcake is the easiest solution to needing an image. Get it from ptvupgrade.com for about $20.


----------



## AbMagFab

wscannell said:


> Instantcake is the easiest solution to needing an image. Get it from ptvupgrade.com for about $20.


Where do they offer images? They have hard drive expansions/replacements (for $100's), and a kernel CD image, but no full OS images.

You seem to be posting this on multiple sites, but I think you are misunderstanding the requests.


----------



## AbMagFab

Anyone have an image for the SQ Dual Tuner - model TCD649080? I just bought two of them from BBuy, and want to upgrade one to a 300GB hard drive before I set it up. And I'd like to avoid messing with the internal HDD (just in case I screw something up), so an image will help me a lot!

PM me or post here.

Thanks!


----------



## TiVoDan

AbMagFab said:


> Anyone have an image for the SQ Dual Tuner - model TCD649080? I just bought two of them from BBuy, and want to upgrade one to a 300GB hard drive before I set it up. And I'd like to avoid messing with the internal HDD (just in case I screw something up), so an image will help me a lot!
> 
> PM me or post here.
> 
> Thanks!


In your case,you really don't don't need an image, you can make a backup of your original hard disk, without it effecting it at all. Just follow the Hinsdale or Weaknees instructions. And in the worst case scenario, where you you get the drives mixed up and erase your original drive, you can just use the second one, to repair the first.

Believe me, using your own backup is far superior to using a downloaded image, and can save you the headaches I'm going through with the image I downloaded.


----------



## wscannell

AbMagFab said:


> Where do they offer images? They have hard drive expansions/replacements (for $100's), and a kernel CD image, but no full OS images.


Instantcake is a CD image that contains Linux with mfstools. In addition there is a full OS image on the CD. Instantcake automates the process of loading an image onto a hard drive.

Instantcake would work fine for people looking for images for their TiVos. However it is not free. However, it does eliminate the searching for an image. For most people, it will allow them to get a hard drive loaded so the TiVo will start working again.

Instantcake can be found at: http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/
You need to be sure that you correctly specify the model TiVo to get the correct image on your CD image.


----------



## mykewl

I had just purchased a Tivo Series 1 (Philips HDR 312) from fleabay for $60. It turns out that I did read the fine print which states that it's needs a hard drive however it didn't state that I would need an image. So here is my question: After purchasing this unit, I am told that the series 1 is plagued with problems, does not have USB capability, and requires an internal ethernet addon. So here is my plea: I just want to get this thing working without investing any more money (besides the hard drive that I already have). Could some beautiful person be so kind as to donate me an image for the above type machine so that I can get this thing going and join the Tivo community. 
Thanks


----------



## jblackbu01

PM me if u want the Phillips Series 1 (112/212/312) image.


----------



## Anametrix

I'm looking for a humax drt400 image if anyone has one? I bought a humax drt400 with no drive and thought I would try here first before buying InstantCake.

Thanks in advance, much appreciated!


----------



## suresh0t29

My tivo just died  I hate to pile on, but I need an image for a tcd24004A, I believe. If worst comes to worst, I'll get instantcake, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thenamelessone

hpgkmc said:


> Looking for an image for an RCA DVR40. I did try PMing Stan but his box appears to always be full. I currently have ver 6.2.x running on the thing. I'm not sure that its important, but I wanted to stay with that version. I was going to run zipper following the HD replacement. I'm definately a newb at this so any help would be appreciated.


i am also looking for the same and having the same issue with stan's box being full


----------



## radarshop

foolama said:


> I have Toshiba RS-TX20 with 565 as first serial numbers that died...
> I wanted to replace the image.
> 
> I tried to PM stan but his message box is full.
> From what i understand Instantcake does not have s/w for Toshiba RS-TX20
> I will really appreciate if anybody can share or point me to download the image from some website.


I am looking for this also. no luck


----------



## Anametrix

"From what i understand Instantcake does not have s/w for Toshiba RS-TX20
I will really appreciate if anybody can share or point me to download the image from some website."

Actually they do have it, you can find it here...

http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...D&Product_Code=ICAKE2-S2SA-DVD&Category_Code=


----------



## rx3

Can anyone please tell me how I can get a 3.15 image for the HR10-250?


----------



## wscannell

Instantcake from ptvupgrade.com


----------



## AbMagFab

So when did this become a buy-only thread? We used to share images when people needed them. Weird that this has suddenly stopped, and people are being directed to buy them?


----------



## jblackbu01

and I'll seed other images if i can get them.....



AbMagFab said:


> So when did this become a buy-only thread? We used to share images when people needed them. Weird that this has suddenly stopped, and people are being directed to buy them?


----------



## wscannell

The sources of free images have dried up. Instantcake is cheap and if you want it without having to search or wait for it, it is there.


----------



## rx3

AbMagFab said:


> So when did this become a buy-only thread? We used to share images when people needed them. Weird that this has suddenly stopped, and people are being directed to buy them?


I agree


----------



## superfan99

anyone have an image for TCD540


----------



## sbddude

I have the 540 series image...

StanSimmons, if your site is still up I'd like the Toshiba SD-H400 image. I tried to PM you but your box is full. Thanks in advance.


----------



## don17

I'm looking for an image for a Pioneer DVR-810H-S. 
(My hard drive crashed and I can't get a good backup.)

Thanks!


----------



## CheeseOnFire

I need a image for Sony SVR-2000. Just got it out of the closet and need to get it up and operational.


----------



## don17

PM me if you need a Pioneer DVR-810H-S image.


----------



## perry0325

Does anyone know where I can find an image for a Hughes HDVR2? Stan's box is full and I need to fix my DirecTivo box . . . . Please PM me if you can help.

Thank you!


----------



## cvaezp

Seriously -
as posted back in August by lentilwallop:

*"Someone remove this thread. "*

This post is just wasting people's time - Stan's PM inbox has been full for several months now so what's the point of this???

Whoever has the power: REMOVE THIS THREAD PLEASE :down:


----------



## skiaustin

After much consternation, I finally got the Series 1 images I need -- thank you to those that helped out. One person kindly set up a BitTorrent and another shared via ftp. I have not verified these yet however.

Whether it's this thread or another, it's helpful to have a place to exchange data in a constructive manor. Anyone that actually looks through the thread can see that Stan is no longer responding to posts or PM's.


----------



## timmymac123

StanSimmons...

I tried to PM you, but you are at you limit of messages?
I am looking for your most current image for the Pioneer 810.

Thanks


----------



## boicraig

It it possible to get an image for a TCD24008A?

I tried to send a PM, but his box is full


----------



## AussiePaul

boicraig said:


> I tried to send a PM, but his box is full


Me too.......

My TiVo HDD died and I need to image my new HDD. I have a Samsung DirecTiVo SIR 4080R that was running 6.2 (I think).

Do you know where I can get one? PM me please!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## showtimetx

I need a valid Image for a Tivo Model TCD2400C80 the hard drive crashed and I am try to install a new hard drive but the hard drive is to far gone to get a good Image off of it. IF someone could PM on where I could get a Image I would be greatful.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## TomF

wscannell said:


> Instantcake from ptvupgrade.com


I tried to buy this for my HR10-250 but when I added it to my cart I was asked whether I want Special Edition 1.1 or 1.2. What is the difference between the two editions?


----------



## tivoupgrade

TomF said:


> I tried to buy this for my HR10-250 but when I added it to my cart I was asked whether I want Special Edition 1.1 or 1.2. What is the difference between the two editions?


Here's an excerpt from the release notes (linked to from the product description):

_HR10-250 3.1.5f Special Slicer Edition
This special edition version of InstantCake will work the same as the standard edition of InstantCake. It will install 3.1.5f in a normal environment and if your unit is eligible for the 6.3 upgrade from DirecTV it will eventually update itself over time. Naturally, the special edition can also be used in conjunction with PTVnet for your HR10-250, as well.

The extra benefit fo the special edition is that when it is used along with PTVnet, your networked TiVo can now be manually upgraded to 6.3a in conjunction with The Slicer. The Slicer is easily installed on your networked unit using FTP, and is invoked using TELNET. The Slicer will manually install 6.3a and also preserve your basic network connectivity, so that you can update your unit to 6.3a without pulling your drive, and without losing basic connectivity. You can then remotely log in to reinstall any other modifications and/or tune the modifications that have been preserved.

The other benefit is that if 6.3a does not work well for you (many people have complained about 6.3a not working well in their environments, and it appears to be somewhat random), you can easily rebuild your drives to run 3.1.5f, and keep your unit 'frozen' at that version, knowing you have the latest stable software.

The Slicer is intended to be a technical tool for intermediate users - if you don't understand what you are currently reading, then you probably don't need it! But for those who see the benefits, we encourage you to try it out, you may like it. _


----------



## dbassman

Can someone help me get an image for my Sony SAT-T60 v3.1.0b? I had one a while back with a lifetime sub. & extras that allowed my to access it via my network w/ a 9thTee Turbonet card. My drive crashed & my backup wouldn't restore. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TomF

tivoupgrade said:


> Here's an excerpt from the release notes (linked to from the product description):
> 
> _HR10-250 3.1.5f Special Slicer Edition
> This special edition version of InstantCake will work the same as the standard edition of InstantCake. It will install 3.1.5f in a normal environment and if your unit is eligible for the 6.3 upgrade from DirecTV it will eventually update itself over time. Naturally, the special edition can also be used in conjunction with PTVnet for your HR10-250, as well._


Thanks for your reply. I did read the release notes and saw that there was a special slicer edition, but nowhere in the release notes (or in your reply) is there an explanation as to which edition was which.

I'm assuming from your reply that 1.2 is the special splicer edition, but why not just come right out and say it??


----------



## Tappy

I am planning to rebuild my TIVO with an upgraded hard drive.
Pls....PM me...if u can foward me image for svr2000 either 3.0 or 1.3. 
Thanks in advance,
Tappy


----------



## tivoupgrade

TomF said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did read the release notes and saw that there was a special slicer edition, but nowhere in the release notes (or in your reply) is there an explanation as to which edition was which.
> 
> I'm assuming from your reply that 1.2 is the special splicer edition, but why not just come right out and say it??


There is no special edition version 1.1.

The site asks whether you want the standard edition (1.1) or the special edition (1.2). I didn't think there'd be a reason to state that explicitly as you can't add the product to the cart without actually seeing that in the first place...


----------



## system-bypass

I'm also needing a image for my svr-2000 looking for a good download site and not wanting to pay unless I have to. Don't relish the idea of giving my cc# to a Co that hacks tivos lol


----------



## TomF

tivoupgrade said:


> There is no special edition version 1.1.
> 
> The site asks whether you want the standard edition (1.1) or the special edition (1.2). I didn't think there'd be a reason to state that explicitly as you can't add the product to the cart without actually seeing that in the first place...


You're right! I must have looked at that pull-down box more than a dozen times and each time I saw Special Edition for both selections. My bad, sorry. At any rate, I just downloaded the InstantCake and PTVnet images.

Do you sell the Netgear FA120 separately or is it only available with an upgrade kit? Is it available to customers who have downloaded PTVnet images?

Thanks! And again, my apologies.


----------



## Tappy

Hello,

I need version 1.3 image for svr2000, please pm me. 

Thanks,


----------



## forbiddenlyrics

I am looking for an image for my philips DSR704, thanks for any help I really want to get my tivo going again. Thanks!


----------



## Str8shooter

Need a good clean DSR6000 Image, Please PM me if you can help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swapped

I'm in a bad need of an image of a TCD5400xx
I have a TCD540080, but I believe a TCD540040 and TC5400xx will work. Thank You very much.

I tried PM'ing you but you are exceeding your storage. Thanks


----------



## cyntax01

(your PM box is full again) :-/
can anyone point me to a TCD140060 image? the drive i keep my backups on is giving the clunk-of-death
PM me. thanks.


----------



## sbddude

swapped said:


> I'm in a bad need of an image of a TCD5400xx
> I have a TCD540080, but I believe a TCD540040 and TC5400xx will work. Thank You very much.
> 
> I tried PM'ing you but you are exceeding your storage. Thanks


The 540040 image will work for the TCD540080. I have both the 140 and 540 images.


----------



## cavalier

Anyone have 240xxx_7.2.2? Just came home to a dead tivo. WOOO!!


----------



## LuckyLightning

StanSimmons, I just tried to PM you, but your box is full. You updated the thread in your second post showing that the FTP server no longer has my particular TiVo image (Pioneer SA PVT300 HDR 31202). I'm optimistic nonetheles, and hope to PM you with my needs. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeatherA

Our kids TiVo took a dive today and we need an image desperately. Can someone please hook me up with an image for the S2 S4004A? 

Thanks so much!

P.S. Stan's PM box is still full!


----------



## sdp122366

The HD on MY PTV-300 died and I do not have a backup image of it. Can someone help me find an image to build out my new drive?

Thank you, 

Scott


----------



## Da Goon

When was the last time someone actually received an image from stan after posting here?


----------



## LuckyLightning

Looks like it's been awhile, I'm beginning to think that maybe Stan has taken a sabatical from this thread and any PMs.

If anyone out there has an image for a Phillips PVT300 HDR31202 (I said Pioneer earlier, my mistake) or knows where I can find one, I'd *really* appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## airmanb17

I am in need of a Hughes SDVR80 image. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Compwiz312

I really need an image for a Phillips HDR112. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## briancash

Well i dident screw my upgrade attempt untill after the registrations closed. any one have access to a backup image for a tivo series 2 model number TCD540040
PM me please.


----------



## thegob

hughes sd dvr40 image anyone? any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## bozo8787

tivoupgrade said:


> I think its a really bad idea to promote illegal filesharing sites here.


*No prob. Deleted.*


----------



## Da Goon

bozo8787 said:


> *No prob. Deleted.*


Was waiting for that.


----------



## niftynoj

Need backup image for TCD240080.


----------



## sleepeeg3

PM or better yet e-mail me at ggranger007[remove]@gmail.com, if you can help! It would really be appreciated.

I have tried a few file sharing programs... not finding any images there...

*Edit:* Thanks to several fellow TiVoers, I did get the image! If anyone needs it, search for the torrent "Phillips_HDR112_3.0.exe"


----------



## egomeztivo

Need image for sony sat-t60. Can anyone help? Please?

Thank you.


----------



## dstmo

As the title says, I am looking for a 6.3a image for HR10-250. Please PM me if you can help me.

-- dstmo


----------



## bob2112

My model is TCD540040 with life time. I'd like to PM you(StanSimmons) ,but I cannot because your inbox is full I guess. Is there any other way for me to get a hold of you?
I'd like to download the image from the ftp site if that is possible. Let me know.

Thanks in advance,
bitor


----------



## mactron

Need an image for a Hughes HDVR2 w/ v. 6.2
Original HD dieing fast. 
I have a 120 G HD waiting to blessed and installed.
Thanks.


----------



## magnus

if you have lifetime on your tivo... then don't jerk around about it waiting for someone else to come through with an image.

go and get an image from www.ptvupgrade.com, it should only cost you $20 and if you've already made the investment for lifetime then you should not have a problem paying for a good image.

or another option is to buy another one same version from ebay (you can usually get them for a good price). then get an image from it. then you'll have a good image plus you'll have spare parts. probably could pick one of them up for under $40. heck if you don't want to keep it then just sell it again.

my point here is that a lot of people are depending on Stan to come through for them but sometimes you have to do things yourself. take the initiative to fix the problem yourself.



bob2112 said:


> My model is TCD540040 with life time. I'd like to PM you(StanSimmons) ,but I cannot because your inbox is full I guess. Is there any other way for me to get a hold of you?
> I'd like to download the image from the ftp site if that is possible. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> bitor


----------



## Phillies44

dstmo said:


> As the title says, I am looking for a 6.3a image for HR10-250. Please PM me if you can help me.
> 
> -- dstmo


I am also looking for this image if anyone can PM me with a download site please.


----------



## ircbob

desperately looking for a phillips s1 hdr112 image (or speciifcally a ptv300)... please help!


----------



## WetBhndEars

I hope you still have the information as I am now in need of an image. I have a S2 Tivo model number TCD230040. Since I do not see a manufacturer name so I will assume it is made by Tivo. 

TIA 

Javier


----------



## caliman

please can i have one for my tivo TCD24004A ,THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## rdangel

Mine's dead, wont boot and of course I didnt get an image.... 
If anyone has one, please email me at rob at dangel dot us.

Thanks


----------



## rpdre1

WetBhndEars said:


> I hope you still have the information as I am now in need of an image. I have a S2 Tivo model number TCD230040. Since I do not see a manufacturer name so I will assume it is made by Tivo.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Javier





caliman said:


> please can i have one for my tivo TCD24004A ,THANKS SO MUCH.





rdangel said:


> Mine's dead, wont boot and of course I didnt get an image....
> If anyone has one, please email me at rob at dangel dot us.
> 
> Thanks


read through the last couple of pages of this thread:
http://www.google.com/search?q=Backup+image+and+slice+begging+thread


----------



## mlear

Need an image for a Phillips Series 1 HDR112 - The drive boots, but the Tivo eventually locks up after a few hours - I'd like to replace the original drive with a much larger version.

Also, about to take the plunge on a Series 3 HD Tivo!!! My wallet hates me, but I can't wait to have HD Tivo capabilities!


----------



## gormang

I have a Series 1 sony svr2000 
that I had married a 120GB drive to the original 30GB drive.

When I did this I made a backup of the tivo image and verified it.
All was good for many years.
But recently I decide that I didn't need all the storage anymore
and I decided to go back to just the original 30GB drive.

So I pulled the drives and restored the backup image on the 30GB drive.

Put it back in the Tivo and it boots up fine.

My problem, however, is that I don't have a landline and
have been using PPP over serial with the tivo (version 3.X),
but my backup image is 2.5.1 and have learned (by searching this forum)
that the ppp is somehow screwed up in 2.5.1.

What I am looking for is an image that has ppp working
Any help, please?

Thanks


----------



## cristobalici

Hello!

I need an image for a Pioneer 810H.

Thank you!


----------



## Kreed

Help! My DSR6000 Directivo died and could really use an image.


Thanks.


----------



## tmtech

Title should say it all... My drive blew and I need to rebuild. I don't care what version, just need a backup!!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## emperor_wu

Could a kind soul PM me with some pointers on where to get an image for a series 1 Sony SVR-2000 so I can recover from a dead drive?

Many thanks!


----------



## russwjohns

Philips Image needed to restore:

mod: DSR6000R01
sn: 47001xxx

Yes the ebay idea is nice but frought with potential problems such as being locked out. Would prefer to learn how to restore an image, save one (like I should have done years ago before knowing about this forum). I guess I should yank the HD and test it using WD's diag since it is a WD HD.

Any other suggestions appreciated. Maybe I should just replace it with a Samsung I've acquired that doesn't have a card?


----------



## kcir

I need an image for a Toshiba RS-TX60. I've seen posts about the legalities of giving images out, but I do not see any reason why this would not be legal. I haven't read through all 29 pages of this thread. Can someone PM me with a pointer to where I can get an image? If someone owns the unit, I don't understand why there would be an issue with reloading the OS on it that came with it when you baught it.

Thanks


----------



## jacent

could I please get a image for a hughes sd-dvr40
I need the ftp site please.
thanks


----------



## ufoman

I'm looking for a TiVo Philips Series 1 HDR112 Image. I have tried to PM StanSimmons but get the message that his mailbox is full. Could someone please PM me with info on where I can get this image? Thank you for any help.


----------



## BigDLC

Need image for TCD24004A. Please help :S


----------



## aliencds

need image for tcd540080.. anyone can help me i appreciate it. I feel like such a helpless n00b. O wait. I am.


----------



## cbloom164

My buddies PTV300 died, I am trying to help him out. Anyone have a image for this unit? Thanks in advance


----------



## Raiden

Hi everyone,

My DirecTv Philips DSR7000 died, again. I had a buddy put a new hard drive in for me a couple years back. He doesn't have any of the stuff he used from the first time so he told me to get a boot disc for my device to check my old hard drive and, if needed put a new one in.

Can anyone help me? I don't know why they make such a big deal about getting images. It's not like we are using them to make new devices. I paid for this sucker and should be allowed to keep it running when my HDD dies.


Thanks,

Raiden


----------



## audiocrawford

Anyone know how I'd go about finding a DT 649080 Image?

AC


----------



## mizterd99

Can someone PM me information on getting an image for a TCD230040. My upgraded drive died after about a year and the original drive is not working correctly. Thanks!


----------



## scottandphil

I'm in need of an image for a Humax T800. The HDD crashed on me after 1.2 years. PM me with the FTP link. Thanks!


----------



## scottandphil

Stan,

Tried PM'ing you, but your box is full.


----------



## trekker06

Looking for an image for TCD240080, can somebody help me please?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## BStone

Looking for a Hughes HDVR2 image. Thanks.


----------



## skor

Stan's PM inbox is full, so he's ovbiously swamped by requests. If anybody else can help out, I'm looking for an image for a Samsung SIR-S4120R. 

No luck so far on ED2k, the-piratebay-dot-org, or isohunt-dot-com.

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Later edit: I've got the image now. Recovered enough to boot up and get the GSOD. The 3 hour phone home to the mother ship actually worked. 

If anyone needs a copy, PM me and but then be patient. It goes to an email I don't check every day.


----------



## buffness80

I am in great need of an image for a Toshiba sd-h400. The power went out and my HDD crapped out on me (even with it plugged into a surge protector).

Please PM me.


----------



## Raymond Day

This TiVo came with Software Version 1.3.0-04-037-000

Before I even power it on I made a mfs backup of it. It works too because I restored it to a 30 GB hard drive. The image is 1.09 GB in size!

This 1.3 has like a store demo with lots of videos. I guess that's why it's so big. It's neat to see the old videos. You have to reset it to get it to go out of this demo mode.

The guide you can use Back and Fwd to go in time.

I think this was a rare find. To find a never used 1.3 TiVo. A 20 hour one. I don't think a lot of a virgin back up of a old image. I named it:

Philips_hdr312-virgin-1.3.0.mfs

It neat to see this. It brings back memorys when we first got are TiVo.

I restored this to a 80 GB Western Digital drive. But it just would not boot. After a long time I found that this old Version needs to "runideturbo=false" on set up. So Run IDE Turbo = false. I edit rc.sysinit but it still did not boot. I guess I did it wrong some how. I restored it from a backup and then ran TiVoMad floppy disk on it. That worked and it boots in TiVo now.

Any one know if this Version gets a error picking cable? I go to set up and when I pick a locol phone number it resets and have to start it over. But when I said Ant. It works. But then I can only get 2 to 9 channels.

Any one know how to install stuff to get terbo net working with this? I have a terbo net card.

It has a video in now showing. Telling about TiVo. This Version came with a lot of TiVo videos on it. I copy the video to DivX with the S-video out put of TiVo. It's neat to have a saved video of this. I my put it up on google video.

-Raymond Day


----------



## josh k

I have a Philips PTV100 w/ Lifetime Service that just had a HD die. Can anyone help me with an image? Thanks


----------



## aliencds

i got an instant cake image for the tivo tcd 540080 off demoniod and its working fine now


----------



## strahd_zarovich

I need a image for a TCD649 DT... The original drive is starting to act up and I am haveing a really hard time using MFS to copy it. I have done several TiVo's this is the first to give me a hard time.


----------



## magnus

if you have invested the money into lifetime service then you should be willing to spend $20 for a good image (instant cake) from http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/

it's funny that you guys want free images for something that you've invested a good deal of money in. for me, i would not wait for others to help me out, i'd just get 'er done.



josh k said:


> I have a Philips PTV100 w/ Lifetime Service that just had a HD die. Can anyone help me with an image? Thanks


----------



## magnus

*I've said this before and I think it's worth repeating. There are options to your problems besides waiting for someone else to reply with an image that may or may not be of any use.*

if you have lifetime on your tivo... then don't jerk around about it waiting for someone else to come through with an image.

go and get an image from www.ptvupgrade.com, it should only cost you $20 and if you've already made the investment for lifetime then you should not have a problem paying for a good image.

or another option is to buy another one same version from ebay (you can usually get them for a good price). then get an image from it. then you'll have a good image plus you'll have spare parts. probably could pick one of them up for under $40. heck if you don't want to keep it then just sell it again.

my point here is that a lot of people are depending on Stan to come through for them but sometimes you have to do things yourself. take the initiative to fix the problem yourself.


----------



## bengalfreak

Unfortunately, the images being sold from PTVupgrade are older software than is what are currently running on the boxes. And if you do not have a phone line currently have a phone line, its possible that installing the older PTV version of the software will make your internet adapter useless. Requiring you to lug your Tivo to a neighbor's or family members house to do a phone update.

I have a question, are all series 2 standalone Tivo software the same, or do you need a different version for each model number? I know that on the DTivo models, the software for all series 2 standalones is interchangeable.


----------



## magnus

I use PPP to update Directv Tivos and I purchased a USB100M to update SA tivos. I have Vonage so making the daily call is not possible.

You will need an image for each one with some exceptions:

DSR7000 should work for DSR704 and DSR708.
TCD540040 should work for TCD540080.

There are others but you should get the gist of it. So, basically if it's the same model tivo but a different drive size, then it should be running the same software.



bengalfreak said:


> Unfortunately, the images being solf from PTVupgrade are older software than is what are currently running on the boxes. And if you do not have a phone line currently have a phone line, its possible that installing the older PTV version of the software will make your internet adapter useless. Requiring you to lug your Tivo to a neighbor's or family members house to do a phone update.
> 
> I have a question, are all series 2 standalone Tivo software the same, or do you need a different version for each model number? I know that on the DTivo models, the software for all series 2 standalones is interchangeable.


----------



## usafa92

magnus said:


> if you have invested the money into lifetime service then you should be willing to spend $20 for a good image (instant cake) from http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/
> 
> it's funny that you guys want free images for something that you've invested a good deal of money in. for me, i would not wait for others to help me out, i'd just get 'er done.


Even better, just go ahead and make your own image now (i.e. before your HD crashes) and while you're at it, upgrade your Hard drive capacity. I can't tell you how many times my Tivos crashed on me until I started only using Seagate drives.

But, just in case, I made images of both my Sony & Tivo units, put them on a CD and shelved them. I also keep an additional copy on a external drive.

If someone is forward thinking enough to order a $20 CD, they should instead go ahead and just make their own images. The software will be more current, and it's FREE.

Anyhow, if anyone needs a Sony SVR-3000 or Tivo 540 series 2 image, let me know. Why pay $20 for something that should be freely shared between all Tivo enthusiasts.


----------



## magnus

I concur, Seagate makes the best drives. Yes, making a CD copy is the best way to go (that's what I do with all of mine).

And you should make your own backup but if you have not then you should seek alternatives (waiting for someone else to come through... is just not the best option). 

You can and should think about purchasing another unit off ebay that is the same as your current (to me this is the best way to go about getting an image). This way you get a good image and you get the practice of making a backup. Then when you are done just put it back up on ebay (or keep it for spare parts).


----------



## ThreeSoFar

The only Seagate drives I've tried (2) were WAY LOUDER than the WDs that come with the TiVos and the Samsungs I prefer for upgrading.

I've upgraded 20-30 or so TiVos over the years, including the 9-10 or so I've owned myself. I have six TiVos spinning in the house at the moment, three of them Series 3's, one of those S3's I've upgraded using a WD drive.

Since I used the WD drive for the S3 upgrade, I see newegg.com is now offering 500G SATA drives by Samsung for only $149, shipped.


----------



## Scott Atkinson

magnus said:


> go and get an image from www.ptvupgrade.com, it should only cost you $20 and if you've already made the investment for lifetime then you should not have a problem paying for a good image.


Question: is ic exactly what it appears to be - a complete Tivo distro for a particular machine?

Did at some point Tivo decide to make backups and restores easier by authorizing these disc images?

I ask only because I not inclined to back up my lifetime subbed SONY, (it saves nothing - I use it simply to monitor one tv station 'live' and for the discount it gets me on two S2 machines) if I can buy a disc image.

Thanks,

s.


----------



## magnus

Yes, it's a complete image of the system. It would give you a starting point in case your system should ever have a problem with the hard drive. Then all you would need to do is restore the image to a new drive and let it do the call in (to get the latest software).

My understanding of multi-receiver discount as it pertains to lifetime is that your box will need to call in every 60 days (not sure of the exact amount of time), in order to continue getting the discount. So, it seems that it would be worth your while to get or create a backup.



Scott Atkinson said:


> Question: is ic exactly what it appears to be - a complete Tivo distro for a particular machine?
> 
> Did at some point Tivo decide to make backups and restores easier by authorizing these disc images?
> 
> I ask only because I not inclined to back up my lifetime subbed SONY, (it saves nothing - I use it simply to monitor one tv station 'live' and for the discount it gets me on two S2 machines) if I can buy a disc image.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> s.


----------



## Scott Atkinson

magnus said:


> My understanding of multi-receiver discount as it pertains to lifetime is that your box will need to call in every 60 days (not sure of the exact amount of time), in order to continue getting the discount. So, it seems that it would be worth your while to get or create a backup.


Agreed. Back in '03, when I started buying Tivos, I did my own backups.

The SONY arrived somewhat later as a "condition unknown" purchase, because the seller didn't have a remote. I had planned to tear it apart and, err....play with it. So I bought a remote and - lo and behold - it was lifetime-subbed.

In my entire adult life, I've never won anything, from a lottery to a church raffle. That moment made up for it .

Between my first backups and the SONY's arrival, IC must have come available. Since then I've gone back and forth between doing my own and letting IC do the heavy lifting.

Thanks,

s.


----------



## kenn6740

Two questions if someone is so kind...

1) I have no problem with buying an instant cake, BUT on the site it claims that the replacement drive needs to be bigger than the original drive. Can anyone confirm this? I want to reimage my original tivo harddive (140 hr) but don't want to buy an instantcake if it's no use to me. Any workarounds for this? Can anybody say what software version the images are? 4.x? 7.x? 8.x?

2) If anybody has an TCD240140 image handy that'd be great (need 4.01b)

thanks much,


----------



## tivoupgrade

kenn6740 said:


> Two questions if someone is so kind...
> 
> 1) I have no problem with buying an instant cake, BUT on the site it claims that the replacement drive needs to be bigger than the original drive. Can anyone confirm this? I want to reimage my original tivo harddive (140 hr) but don't want to buy an instantcake if it's no use to me. Any workarounds for this? Can anybody say what software version the images are? 4.x? 7.x? 8.x?
> 
> 2) If anybody has an TCD240140 image handy that'd be great (need 4.01b)
> 
> thanks much,


The instructions and release notes have the answers to all of these questions... in short, you no longer need a drive bigger than the original for this particular model. The software version is 7.2.0; sorry 4.01 has been gone for a long time.


----------



## srs

Ok folks. It is my ftp site that stan has been linking you guys to. He had a tiff with one of the mods here and hasn't been visiting the site recently.

If someone out there wants to host the files and/or feed the torrents, PM me and I'll get you the files.

Everyone else, quit whining about free stuff. Seriously, it is JUST TV!


----------



## ThreeSoFar

srs said:


> Ok folks. It is my ftp site that stan has been linking you guys to. He had a tiff with one of the mods here and hasn't been visiting the site recently.
> 
> If someone out there wants to host the files and/or feed the torrents, PM me and I'll get you the files.
> 
> Everyone else, quit whining about free stuff. Seriously, it is JUST TV!


"A tiff"? "one of the mods"?

Please. Grow up people.


----------



## StanSimmons

srs said:


> Ok folks. It is my ftp site that stan has been linking you guys to. He had a tiff with one of the mods here and hasn't been visiting the site recently.
> 
> If someone out there wants to host the files and/or feed the torrents, PM me and I'll get you the files.
> 
> Everyone else, quit whining about free stuff. Seriously, it is JUST TV!


Not exactly a tiff.... lets just say that I don't see eye to eye with one of them and rather than get myself in hot water, I have stayed away. I have learned the hard way that there is no upside to questioning the mods or their policies.

Lou at PTVUpgrades has a good product at a good price. I've even bought both images and hardware from him. He has newer images than I do in many cases...

Folks, go get them from him.


----------



## RTLimo

Everyone, keep your eyes out on the torrent lists. I've seen a few out there lately. I will host what I have and let the seeds rise up. For those of you who need a place to find them, do some searching on scrapetorrent. 

-Zac


----------



## localtech4hire

aliencds said:


> need image for tcd540080.. anyone can help me i appreciate it. I feel like such a helpless n00b. O wait. I am.


I also can use a TCD540040 and TCD540080 hard drive image..
I'll be waiting thanks to all that help..
I can also store a limited number of images on my ftp..


----------



## mishagray

I really need an image for TCD130040. 

I've been trolling torrent sites, but nothing I can use! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NewbieBernie

Looking for a "virgin" image for a Toshiba SD-H400. Please PM me.


----------



## magnus

www.dvrupgrade.com



NewbieBernie said:


> Looking for a "virgin" image for a Toshiba SD-H400. Please PM me.


----------



## wikka

Image for a TCD230040 please. pretty please


----------



## magnus

www.dvrupgrade.com



wikka said:


> Image for a TCD230040 please. pretty please


----------



## mikejz84

Anyone have an Image for a tcd24004a? I picked up a free one with a fried modem and want to see if It works with USB.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Need Toshiba TS-RX20 image, preferably 5.x...any help? TIA


----------



## diqn

StanSimmons said:


> Read the first post people.
> 
> I ONLY respond via PM and you MUST specify the image (make and model) that you need.


Please send me a Sony T-60 image. I appreciate it.


----------



## magnus

Here ya go.

www.dvrupgrade.com



diqn said:


> Please send me a Sony T-60 image. I appreciate it.


----------



## MungoJerrie

magnus said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> www.dvrupgrade.com


I love how this has become the de facto response now.

InstantCake at dvrupgrade is a great product, I've purchased it in the past when I had no alternative. I agree it's an easy, reliable solution at a cost, i.e., it's one way to go.

On the other hand, what happened to the community in "Tivo Community"? The idea that members of the community can share ideas, suggestions and software, if they so desire. At this point, why don't the mods just sewer this thread and provide a link for everyone to dvrupgrade.com.

So for you dvrupgrade linkers, we get it and thanks but no thanks. Keep your links to yourself, you're just cluttering up the thread!


----------



## magnus

I agree.... kill the thread since they have basically got Stan mad enough to not help others out with getting an image. It seems that maybe they are trying to get everyone to not share an image that could help another person out.



MungoJerrie said:


> The idea that members of the community can share ideas, suggestions and software, if they so desire. At this point, why don't the mods just sewer this thread and provide a link for everyone to dvrupgrade.com.


The reason I have been giving back that link to others is because of my response to the other quote (might as well just kill the thread).

However, that said.... several people are asking to get a image for a lifetime box and to me that is just crazy. If you have lifetime.... spend the $20 to get a good image from dvrupgrade. You've already spent a lot for that lifetime sub and should be willing to spend a little more to keep the box going.

Still others.... are stating that Stan's inbox is full and that they are in dire need of an image. If you are in dire need.... then take your situation and put it in your own hands not someone elses. In other words, do something now, don't wait on others.

Now, with all the file sharing sites out there... you're going to get what you pay for. More than likely you're going to get a bad image and have wasted your time and could have just paid the $20 and moved on.

Hey, if you don't like paying $20 for an image from www.dvrupgrade.com then you could also buy the same version of the tivo that you're trying to get an image for from ebay. Then you can create you own image backup and fix your box. Once you're done with the box you got on ebay then you could re-sale it. You'll probably have better luck using this option than waiting for someone to PM you with the location of an image that may or may not work.

I like the method just mentioned above the best because you get the added value of learning to create your own image. Then you can burn your own CD with the image incase you ever need it.

All this said... I think the moderators of this site would prefer us to use www.dvrupgrade.com .... since it seems that Stan is not going to be helping others out with images any longer. I personally use the method of going to ebay for a box and creating my own image. I have only purchased two images from www.dvrupgrade.com but I will say that they have a good product and that it saves you some time (especially since you can download the ISO and pay for it with paypal).



> So for you dvrupgrade linkers, we get it and thanks but no thanks. Keep your links to yourself, you're just cluttering up the thread!


----------



## mikejz84

So what am I suppose to do. I've got a Tivo for free with a fried modem and want to try it out via USB. I'm not in the mood to take spend any money on it.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

mikejz84 said:


> So what am I suppose to do. I've got a Tivo for free with a fried modem and want to try it out via USB. I'm not in the mood to take spend any money on it.


Read the manual? tivo.com/support has it.

Is it lifetime'd? Through the end of January, while it can be transferred to a new S3, that lifetime has great value--upwards of $400.


----------



## mikejz84

Yes I read the manual, however the version is too old for network support--I need an update before I can try networking.

It does not have a lifetime sub.


----------



## magnus

Use PPP to call in. I use that sometimes for older model tivos since I do not have landline.



mikejz84 said:


> Yes I read the manual, however the version is too old for network support--I need an update before I can try networking.
> 
> It does not have a lifetime sub.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

magnus said:


> Use PPP to call in. I use that sometimes for older model tivos since I do not have landline.


Wow....You get the vote for most useless post ever.

Guy is obviously not willing to learn anything about the product, and so I assume likely to be completely clueless as to what you mean.

OP, go to tivo support, search for network.


----------



## magnus

Quite true. 



ThreeSoFar said:


> Wow....You get the vote for most useless post ever.
> 
> Guy is obviously not willing to learn anything about the product, and so I assume likely to be completely clueless as to what you mean.
> 
> OP, go to tivo support, search for network.


----------



## Deja-vue

diqn said:


> Please send me a Sony T-60 image. I appreciate it.


  
I just e-mailed you the Image. Check your inbox, it is easy to find, because the Size is about 218 MB.


----------



## RTLimo

Try heading out to scrapetorrent and doing a search for Instantcake - there is a .torrent out there that has it live right now with plenty of seeders. I've helped a few people out in the last few weeks with images but I can't help everyone. Do some legwork on how to use and download .torrent files and get what you need - it's there, free!

-Zac



mikejz84 said:


> Yes I read the manual, however the version is too old for network support--I need an update before I can try networking.
> 
> It does not have a lifetime sub.


----------



## master_nuno

Image on SVR-3000 by any chance.

Found one in an attic and getting s03 error. Tried serveral of the options here on the community, no avail. Still get s03. So looking to image it.

If someone can PM a link or the image for SVR-3000 that would tremendously appreciated.

Thanks to all, and let's keep this a community.


----------



## RTLimo

I do not have an SVR-3000 image in my library. Sorry dude! Maybe someone else has something out there. I can host the file if someone can get it to me via FTP.

Thanks,

-Zac



master_nuno said:


> Image on SVR-3000 by any chance.
> 
> Found one in an attic and getting s03 error. Tried serveral of the options here on the community, no avail. Still get s03. So looking to image it.
> 
> If someone can PM a link or the image for SVR-3000 that would tremendously appreciated.
> 
> Thanks to all, and let's keep this a community.


----------



## CheeseMan316

God I hope this thread is still somewhat active.... I PM'd... let's wait and see. My HR10-250 drive is dead.


----------



## usafa92

master_nuno said:


> Image on SVR-3000 by any chance.
> 
> Found one in an attic and getting s03 error. Tried serveral of the options here on the community, no avail. Still get s03. So looking to image it.
> 
> If someone can PM a link or the image for SVR-3000 that would tremendously appreciated.
> 
> Thanks to all, and let's keep this a community.


Sent you a link in your email. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## master_nuno

usafa92 said:


> Sent you a link in your email. Let me know how it works out.


Thanks. I imaged the drive and it loaded correctly. Thanks ALot. Now just need to figure out how to update the 4.0 software over ethernet since it doesn't support the wireledd device and I have Sunrocket VOIP.

Off to the searches. If there's any insight or anyone has update 4.0 without telephone, i would appreciae the advice. Thanks.

Also i have Sony SVR-3000 backup


----------



## magnus

Yep, you could use PPP. Do a search for it in these forums. Or if you use wired USB100M you could connect... but i'm not sure about if 4.0 has ethernet support or not. I do know that PPP will work.



master_nuno said:


> Thanks. I imaged the drive and it loaded correctly. Thanks ALot. Now just need to figure out how to update the 4.0 software over ethernet since it doesn't support the wireledd device and I have Sunrocket VOIP.
> 
> Off to the searches. If there's any insight or anyone has update 4.0 without telephone, i would appreciae the advice. Thanks.
> 
> Also i have Sony SVR-3000 backup


----------



## magnus

PM me with a FTP site to load it to.



CheeseMan316 said:


> God I hope this thread is still somewhat active.... I PM'd... let's wait and see. My HR10-250 drive is dead.


----------



## jsquared222

Hello,

Can someone please point me to an image I can download for model TCD24004A?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lazarus000

so lemme get this straight?

i buy a tivo ... hard drive goes bad

now they want to buy a new hard drive *AND * pay for tivo software again?


----------



## RTLimo

I guess if your model is under warranty, you have some type of recourse. Out of warranty? Forget it, you're on your own. When this situation comes up, you basically have two choices. Purchase an image from a vendor or get an image from one of your Tivocommunity / Internet friends.

My old series one HDD was on the fritz so I purchased a HDD and spent a few bucks on an instantcake image and was up and running at full speed (plus some extra hours of storage) in 15 min. (basically.)

-Zac



lazarus000 said:


> so lemme get this straight?
> 
> i buy a tivo ... hard drive goes bad
> 
> now they want to buy a new hard drive *AND * pay for tivo software again?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

RTLimo said:


> I guess if your model is under warranty, you have some type of recourse. Out of warranty? Forget it, you're on your own. When this situation comes up, you basically have two choices. Purchase an image from a vendor or get an image from one of your Tivocommunity / Internet friends.
> 
> My old series one HDD was on the fritz so I purchased a HDD and spent a few bucks on an instantcake image and was up and running at full speed (plus some extra hours of storage) in 15 min. (basically.)
> 
> -Zac


You HAD other options.

Before your drives dies, MAKE A BACKUP. Then you have your own system's image, just need to buy a drive, and they get cheaper every day.


----------



## magnus

it's not always the hard drive that goes bad. it might just be the image that got corrupt.



lazarus000 said:


> so lemme get this straight?
> 
> i buy a tivo ... hard drive goes bad
> 
> now they want to buy a new hard drive *AND * pay for tivo software again?


----------



## tivoupgrade

magnus said:


> it's not always the hard drive that goes bad. it might just be the image that got corrupt.


Actually, its been my experience that unless you are tinkering with the software (patching tivoapp, attempting to replace the kernel, etc), almost any time the software gets corrupt, its a function of a drive that is beginning to fail. In almost every case that we've seen a GSOD, it has been a defective drive (some drives only exhibit a failure when attempted to low-level format, vs passing quick diags and advanced diags) and in all other cases (which I can count on one hand) its been a bad IDE cable or a failure with the unit itself.

I'm open to the possibility that a case of 'spontaneous corruption' could and probably does happen from time to time, but I've never seen it (or if I have, I don't recall it).

So if in doubt, I'd thorougly test the drive in question before ruling out the probability that it is a defective drive.


----------



## bryanh

My Tivo drive just died and my backup is from 3 years ago. Any chance someone has a recent image they would be willing to send me?

Bryan


----------



## ThreeSoFar

bryanh said:


> My Tivo drive just died and my backup is from 3 years ago. Any chance someone has a recent image they would be willing to send me?
> 
> Bryan


Use your old one. It'll update as soon as it dials back, won't cost you hardly any time.


----------



## tsawyer

Hi all,

I got asked by a friend to help resurrect their lifetiem tivo with a drive that died. No luck backing up the existing drive (doesn't spin) and I was wondering if someone could PM me with a site for this image?

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## Zen_Sinestro

I have a RCA DVR40 Tivo and my already upgraded hard drive has died. Can someone send me a PM with a location to download the image?

I greatly appreciate any help...THANKS!!!


----------



## jkirkbride

I have a SAT T-60 that I am putting back to it's original state. It appears that the software on the original 40 GB drive is no good, and the backup I made years ago appears bad as well. I had split the image over 11 CDs at the time. It was back beforesome of the newer tools that took smaller backups. I tried using instantcake, but it says my drive is too small for the image to fit. I have made sure the drive is unlocked. The drive is still physically good.

Anyways, I am looking for an image for a SAT T-60 that will fit on an original 40 GB drive. Please PM me with an FTP where I can download this image if you have it. Thanks.


----------



## magnus

Do you already have an instant cake image? If so, you could take that image and use mfstools with the right parameters to restore to the originial drive. I think some of the instant cake CDs are set to expand the image to a larger drive (the thought was that you would be upgrading).



jkirkbride said:


> I have a SAT T-60 that I am putting back to it's original state. It appears that the software on the original 40 GB drive is no good, and the backup I made years ago appears bad as well. I had split the image over 11 CDs at the time. It was back beforesome of the newer tools that took smaller backups. I tried using instantcake, but it says my drive is too small for the image to fit. I have made sure the drive is unlocked. The drive is still physically good.
> 
> Anyways, I am looking for an image for a SAT T-60 that will fit on an original 40 GB drive. Please PM me with an FTP where I can download this image if you have it. Thanks.


----------



## ksf

i'm looking for a disk image for a humax drt400, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jkirkbride

magnus said:


> Do you already have an instant cake image? If so, you could take that image and use mfstools with the right parameters to restore to the originial drive. I think some of the instant cake CDs are set to expand the image to a larger drive (the thought was that you would be upgrading).


That did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## dssslut

I am looking for an image for a DRT800. Anyone have one. THANKS!


----------



## unclemoosh

Anyone have a version1.x image for a Phillips Series 1 standalone? I'm looking to make a security camaera recorder out of it. Don't wan't the nags or limitations of later versions.

Thanks.


----------



## bjstewa

I recently purchased InstantCake for my HDVR2 and upgraded my HDD. I assumed the HDD was going bad, but since my problems have not gone away, now I think it might be the motherboard.

Anyways... I would like to save the new drive and drop it in my SD-DVR40 which is still sitting at 40 hours capacity. From what I've been able to find/read, my HDVR2 image will not work properly so if anyone could e-mail the SD-DVR40 image (or send me a ftp link) via my PM, it would be greatly appreciated.

bjs


----------



## GBaz

Looking for an image of series 2 5400040. Cany anyone help? My drive has bad sectors on it. Thanks.


----------



## bmgoodman

Looking for an image for a Tivo Series 2 TCD140060. Can anybody PM me with a location, please?? Thanks.


----------



## Sling

First time posting and really at a loss like every one else here. from what i have seen from the previous posts i have learned alot and thank all that have put in some time and effort in to this thread. but alas i am looking for an image for a DirectTV dvr R10. thanks guys


----------



## unclemoosh

Anybody have a source for the 6.2a slices?


----------



## ChuckUFar

Does anyone have an image for a Phillips HDR112? Yes, I've had it since it first came out and the drive finally died on me. Please PM me.


----------



## spciesla

I need an image for a HR10-250. Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4813727#post4813727


----------



## marklyn

I need an image for a Hughes HDVR2 if anyone is so kind.


----------



## avmech

I sent a PM, but haven't heard. I need an im*ge for my hdr-612 philips SA. I am missing my Tivo badly!! Please help


Avmech


----------



## StanSimmons

Folks, I've been away from this thread for too long....

I am in need of some help. A friend of mine needs a 3.5b image for both a T-60 and a GXCEBOT. Please PM me if you have one of those images.

Those who have sent PM's asking for images... I'll be working thru those PM's over the next few days. If you need an image faster, please go to DVRUpgrade.com and purchase an InstantCake image there. The owner there is a good guy and has supported the TiVoCommunity board for a very long time.


----------



## jdkullmann

In the past I've PM'd and downloaded several images for creating replacement tivo drives and they've worked for me on at least 3 different tivo models.

I just bought the HDR312 image from DVRUPGRADE so i could replace the two 120gb drives going bad in one of my tivos with two new 120GB's. No matter what i cannot get the tivo to boot - it hangs at the startup screen. If i install onto just one 120GB drive it works fine. The drives are jumpered correctly etc and they are smaller than 137GB so i shouldn't need the LBA48 hack ( i didn't need it with the previous two 120GB drives).

I can't get any response from DVRUPGRADE. I'm considering finding the old image I got via PM a few years back and trying that instead on the 2x120GB config but before I do I'm wondering if anyone has any idea what else I might try?


----------



## unclemoosh

jdkullmann said:


> In the past I've PM'd and downloaded several images for creating replacement tivo drives and they've worked for me on at least 3 different tivo models.
> 
> I just bought the HDR312 image from DVRUPGRADE so i could replace the two 120gb drives going bad in one of my tivos with two new 120GB's. No matter what i cannot get the tivo to boot - it hangs at the startup screen. If i install onto just one 120GB drive it works fine. The drives are jumpered correctly etc and they are smaller than 137GB so i shouldn't need the LBA48 hack ( i didn't need it with the previous two 120GB drives).
> 
> I can't get any response from DVRUPGRADE. I'm considering finding the old image I got via PM a few years back and trying that instead on the 2x120GB config but before I do I'm wondering if anyone has any idea what else I might try?


Did you have both drives installed in your PC when you did the mfsadd?


----------



## jdkullmann

With InstantCake from DVRUPGRADE you don't do any commands - it's turnkey. So, yes, both drives were connected the entire time until it finished and said ''your drives are ready you can shutdown and remove them'' (not the exact text)


----------



## tivoupgrade

jdkullmann said:


> I can't get any response from DVRUPGRADE.


Not exactly sure what that means, but the problem you've described has been mentioned a few times in the official support thread. If the problem you are having is the same (and its not your TiVo or the PC you are using), then this workaround might do the trick.

This thread is probably not the best one for IC questions, though.


----------



## jdkullmann

The free LBA48 cd pointed to by that link downloads as a .exe file and not a disk image that I can burn to a CD. What's up with that? And which thread is best for IC questions? I posted to one I found earlier but there was no response. Thanks.


----------



## jdkullmann

Oh I see - have to run that .exe

That's a 'slight problem' since i work for Apple on OS X and this is a Mac house - i do have a PC tower but it has no OS on it , i just use it for trying out linux or freebsd and creating replacement hard drives as needed for our 5 tivos. OK, i'll try LBA48, thanks


----------



## jdkullmann

I guess I also meant to suggest that the .iso image be posted instead of a .exe - that would remove the limitation that one has to run a windoze box just to unzip the .iso file. yes, it would be a little bigger but not that much bigger. Thanks.


----------



## Shepdog

Need a TCD24004A image if anyone still gives them out.


----------



## flipperbizkut

The DST patch killed my R10. I sure could use an image to get my trusty R10 back up and running.

Thanks.


----------



## dizza

> Anyone have an image for a TCD140060. Not sure what happened to it, power went out in the house, tivo rebooted when power came back on and it is stuck in the "welcome. powering up..." cycle. I have a FTP that you can upload the image to or send me a PM and I'll download it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks to the member that sent me the info. I'm back in business for the time being!

-d


----------



## shb

Anyone have an image for a Series 2 - 5400040?
Drive crapped out and needs to be replaced.

Thanks.


----------



## The Deacon

Anyone have an image for a Hughes HDVR2, or do we not do that any more?


----------



## clevdale

need and image for a TCD24004A the upgraded drive I put in went bad and can't pull the image of it.


----------



## randomz

The drive in my TCD24004A just failed. If anyone would be kind enough to share the image, I would really really appreciate it.


----------



## juynior

I'm also looking for the Hughes HDVR2 image. Does anyone have the image they can share with me?


----------



## drewCC466

Need hughes sd-dvr40 image.
Thanks in advance.
Drew


----------



## dadio73

HD took a dump, I need image for a Phillips 708. Thanks


----------



## netjetman

anyone have an image for a tcd24008a?


----------



## firebladeboy

Hi. Does anyone have a PRE-7.x image for a 540 40? Instant cake only have 7.2 and that won't work for me. Thanks! KGW


----------



## CrashHD




----------



## CrashHD

jdkullmann said:


> Oh I see - have to run that .exe
> 
> That's a 'slight problem' since i work for Apple on OS X and this is a Mac house - i do have a PC tower but it has no OS on it , i just use it for trying out linux or freebsd and creating replacement hard drives as needed for our 5 tivos. OK, i'll try LBA48, thanks


I don't know about the Mac, but with a PC, I can open an zip or rar SFX archive (*.exe) with winrar just the same as if it was a zip or rar. Is there not compression/decompression software for the Mac that can do the same?


----------



## JBA474

Looking for an image for a Tivo Series 2 TCD140060. Can anybody PM me with a location, please?? Thanks.


----------



## rcm87

Looking for an image for a Tivo 24004a

Thanks for the help


Do we need to do anything to the image, or does Tivo know what are serial number is from some other hardware

Thanks in advance


----------



## dadio73

HD took a dump, I need image for a Phillips 708. Anyone? I think the 704 should work too.


----------



## galloway74

Need hughes sd-dvr40 image
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cr33p

Does anyone have new 6.2a images for a dsr704, and a rca dvr40 ?

Thanks


----------



## fracus

shb said:


> Anyone have an image for a Series 2 - 5400040?
> Drive crapped out and needs to be replaced.
> 
> Thanks.


My drive is on the fritz. I need to get an image of this myself. Where can I grab it?


----------



## nvkodde

My HDD died so I am looking for an image for a Tivo 24004A

Thanks


----------



## CrashHD

cr33p said:


> Does anyone have new 6.2a images for a dsr704, and a rca dvr40 ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm working on creating a 6.2a backup image for my own use. I can pass it along to you when I'm finished. Hopefully tonight, if not probably tomorrow.

EDIT--updated info

I've run into technical difficulties creating that 6.2a image.

I was able to install a 6.2 image to my tivo, and upgrade it to 6.2a without problems, but I can't get a decent backup from it. Every backup I make from that (the image I was going to distribute) has lost the background animations. The menus are pretty difficult to read without the proper background. My schedule is going to get pretty tight for the next 2-3 weeks, so it will be a while before I can troubleshoot this and/or try again.

Sorry.


----------



## cr33p

That would be excellent  thanks, now I need to get a dsr 704 image


----------



## dadio73

Big thanks to person that helped me out, you know who you are!


----------



## CrashHD

There's a torrent here: that I would like to grab, but I'm not registered with demonoid. Could someone send me an invite code, or send me that torrent file? Thanks

Edit: I have it. Thanks


----------



## ycrazyy

My HDD took a dive while I was away, anyone have a 6.3c HR10-250 image? Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## supasta

I would greatly appreciate anyone who has a spare Phillips HDR212 image. Thanks!


EDIT: Nevermind. Going the InstantCake route.


----------



## MungoJerrie

supasta said:


> I would greatly appreciate anyone who has a spare Phillips HDR212 image. Thanks!


There's 112 and 212 images on emule.


----------



## cr33p

Does anyone have 6.2a images yet for a dsr704, and or a dvr 40.

Thanks


----------



## wyrdone

Looking for a HDVR2 image to restor my system that ran faithfully for 6+ years before the HDD now gives up the ghost.

Msg me here or e-mail me at Wyrdone (overat) gmail com


----------



## slickrick2000

I'm looking for the same image for my HDVR2


----------



## colmode

I need an image for Philips HDR312 blown drive/missing backup. Thanks!


----------



## Magma

I've got a 540040 that needs the latest version, or at least any version later than 7.2 that will work with a wireless NIC. I have a 7.2 backup image that I originally used to expand to a 120 GB drive, but now can't use it for a new drive because the new house into which it has been moved has no phone service (using strictly cell and cable) and I can't get all the way through the setup (hangs at dial-in). I need a version that will recognize and use a wireless D-Link NIC during setup rather than dialing in by phone. I've check PTVupdate and the IC for the 540040 uses 7.2 as well. Anybody?

Thanks!


----------



## juanian

If you can't get a newer image, try setting your "Phone Prefix" to *,#401* (which causes the TiVo to use the USB/Ethernet connection instead of the phone line). I'm pretty sure that 7.2 supports a wired ethernet connection (using a USB/*wired* Ethernet adapter). I don't know about wireless, though. (I keep a USB/wired Ethernet adapter in my computer bag, just in case.) You should be able to get an inexpensive adapter that works with your TiVo -- just check the TiVo.com FAQ page for wired adapters that are supported. (I use a Belkin F5D5050 adapter (ver 1101) which I got on sale.)


----------



## Rorgg

TiVo died today, looks like a HD failure, so I think I'm just going to buy a new HD and go that route.

Need an image for a TCD240080, thanks in advance.


----------



## morganfreeman

Can someone please share the expandable image for the Pioneer the 57H or the 810H?

Many Thanks!  

Morgan F


----------



## crunchly

I have a friend whose 540040 is having trouble. I am not sure if it is the drive or something else. If anyone has an image for this model that I can try with a different HD, I'd appreciate the help!

Thanks!


----------



## Maxnl

cr33p said:


> Does anyone have 6.2a images yet for a dsr704, and or a dvr 40.
> 
> Thanks


The same for me would be helpful!


----------



## JWeavis

Looking for a TCD540140 Image


----------



## dynahawk

JWeavis said:


> Looking for a TCD540140 Image


Same here, Thank you.


----------



## cr33p

dynahawk said:


> Same here, Thank you.


Would a regular 540 image work? If so PM me.


----------



## brainwashed_360

I'm looking for a TCD24004A Series 2 image if there is one out there. Our hard disk just failed.


----------



## Da Goon

brainwashed_360 said:


> I'm looking for a TCD24004A Series 2 image if there is one out there. Our hard disk just failed.


http://rapidshare.com/files/4965241/minimal-7.2.2-oth.01-2-140.mfs.html


----------



## Lucian_rider

Hi all,

My turn to image beg...I have PM'd Stan but so far no reply so I will post my request here as well. I have an old Sony SVR-2000 series one that I want to use as a DVR only. The hard drive seems to have crashed and so I guess I need a Ver 1.3 image in order to be able to use the DVR function only. I live in St. Lucia, West Indies and the Tivo service is not applicable nor available here so any version which requires me to call out is not usefull.

If anyone can point me to a site where I could download such a beast, I would be eternally grateful.

Regards.


----------



## Lucian_rider

With all the people here asking for the ftp site address, surely someone can pass it onto me or is no one getting it???

Pretty please!!!

I don't mean to be a bore but this seems to be the only place where image files can be asked for but no one is taking me on....


----------



## davegod75

looking for a TCD240040 image. My A drive just died and I didn't have it backed up.

PM to stan already sent.


----------



## MungoJerrie

davegod75 said:


> looking for a TCD240040 image. My A drive just died and I didn't have it backed up.
> 
> PM to stan already sent.


Why don't you look three (3) posts up!


----------



## Squeaky1680

Need an image for a Toshiba SD-H400....thanks for any assistance.


----------



## GSDPack

Hello, I have a Sony T60 that is starting to re-boot. I am not worried about saving the recordings I am only looking to get an image and bring it back to life.

Anyone have a link to a Sony T60 image?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Da Goon

Squeaky1680 said:


> Need an image for a Toshiba SD-H400....thanks for any assistance.


Look here > http://www.filefactory.com/file/f9c580/


----------



## mtlguy

hey guys my drive finally fried in my hughes...
does anyone have an image for me...
i cant find one anywhere and the only other tivo i have fried a while ago beofre i knew i could fix anything!

i'm screwed please help or pm me if you can.

also quick question..
can you upgrade the tivo sofwtare from the orginal 1st gen that i have in the Hughes HDRV2 ....and if so will the guide still update without a phone line like it does now?


----------



## tuckeg

I have a Toshiba SD-H400 and a spare 80 GB IDE drive. I was out of the country most of last year and am getting my AV system working again. I have a ReplayTV that I upgraded with another drive I had last week and that went well. I have been reading about all the failures of SD-H400's that were posted online while I was gone and am nervous about having mine crash (it seemed to be ok when I booted it yesterday for the first time since early 2006). I would like to install a new drive and keep my original one stored away just in case before disaster strikes. I am not planning on using a larger drive at the moment because I already have the 80 GB and will be using the Replaytv as my main recorder because I have it wireless networked. I expect the Replay to stop providing service at some point in the not to distance future and then I will switch to the SD-H400.

I would prefer not to attempt to copy the drive because I am afraid I might screw up and corrupt it. I downloaded the file listed above (thanks for posting it by the way) and have been reading here and at Hisdale and Weaknees trying to follow the process but am lost. So, could someone please help me by answering a few questions. First, I am somewhat limited in my computer access and the one I can use is running XP and has two hard drives on the primary IDE and a DVD burner on the master secondary IDE. 

1. Do I burn the .mfs file to a CD (I would prefer to use a CD if possible to avoid creating a FAT32 partition on a hard drive drive or am I really confused?) and if so, is it burned as a file or iso?

2. Once I have the CD, could I put the new drive as slave on the secondary IDE or move the DVD drive to slave and put the new drive as master on the secondary IDE?

3. What then? Where exactly in either Hinsdale or Weaknees do I pick up their process and proceed?

Hope this isn't too confusing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Squeaky1680

I basically have the same questions as tuckeg. My old drive went bad...therefore I don't need to copy anything from it. How do I go about getting the file above on my new hard drive? New drive is formatted and ready to go. I can't really follow Hinsdale's instructions. Please help!


----------



## PlantKiller

Help... After 4 years of perfect running, the HD in my wife's Series-2 is toast... The model number is "TCD24008A" - Does anyone know where I can get an image for this unit? I just ordered a replacement HD... We have the lifetime subscription on the unit and don't want to toss it...

Thank you in advance,
John


----------



## Da Goon

Tuckeg and squeaky, make 2 discs. Download the mfslive iso from here : http://mfslive.org/download.htm and burn as an iso image. Make another disc with your image on it and just burn it as a data cd. Boot your mfslive cd in your pc (disconnecting the pc's own hd, just connect the future tivo drive). When you get a command prompt, swap out the boot disc with the one with the image. Then mount the cd.


Code:


mount /dev/hdX /cdrom

 then restore the image


Code:


restore -s 128 -r 4 -zxpi /cdrom/nameofimage.mfs /dev/hdY

 In these commands X is the location of your cdrom drive and Y is the location of your tivo drive. The actual command will contain a,b,c, or d as appropriate.
hda=primary master
hdb=primary slave
hdc=secondary master
hdd=secondary slave


----------



## Da Goon

PlantKiller said:


> Help... After 4 years of perfect running, the HD in my wife's Series-2 is toast... The model number is "TCD24008A" - Does anyone know where I can get an image for this unit? I just ordered a replacement HD... We have the lifetime subscription on the unit and don't want to toss it...
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> John


I posted a link to an image just a few posts up on this page that should work for you.


----------



## tuckeg

Thanks Da Goon, first for the image and now for the directions. Looks straight forward. I'll give it a try tomorrow. Can't be as bad as adding D11 remote codes to my replaytv, what a pain.


----------



## tuckeg

One more question, when I boot off the CD, will I see a list of the drive assignments so I will know what letters to use in the mount and restore commands?


----------



## Da Goon

tuckeg said:


> One more question, when I boot off the CD, will I see a list of the drive assignments so I will know what letters to use in the mount and restore commands?


Yes you should. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## tuckeg

Found a 160 GB and used that instead. Worked great. Thanks!!


----------



## Squeaky1680

THANKS DA GOON! Installed the new drive last night and everything went without a hitch!


----------



## cr33p

Does anyone have a 6.3d image yet? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## PlantKiller

Thank you, Da Goon, you rock!
My wife was bugging the heck out of me to get the darn thing fixed... Hopefully, I can now have some peace. 

Regards,
John


----------



## MJedi

I need to restore to a new drive. Anyone have an image for a TCD-140060? Thanks.


----------



## MungoJerrie

MJedi said:


> I need to restore to a new drive. Anyone have an image for a TCD-140060? Thanks.


You can use the minimal-140 image posted in post 702 on the previous page by Da Goon.


----------



## ErrorF002

I have a TCD140060 that is in a reboot loop. I guess I can download the file from the post 702, but would an image from a TCD240040 work? or do I need that image?

If anyone has a link where I don't have to pay, it would be appreciated.


----------



## MungoJerrie

ErrorF002 said:


> I have a TCD140060 that is in a reboot loop. I guess I can download the file from the post 702, but would an image from a TCD240040 work? or do I need that image?
> 
> If anyone has a link where I don't have to pay, it would be appreciated.


Either one will work - 140 and 240 tivos share the exact same architecture. And you don't have to pay for that rapidshare image in post 702, it's free, not sure if that's what you were implying.


----------



## ErrorF002

I drilled down into it and started hitting me up with paypal links either that or I don't know what I am doing (entirely possible). I'll try again.


edit

Ok... I guess the paypal links just scared me. Does this have the LBA48 kernel on it so I can image it to a new drive?


also TX!!


----------



## MungoJerrie

ErrorF002 said:


> I drilled down into it and started hitting me up with paypal links either that or I don't know what I am doing (entirely possible). I'll try again.
> 
> edit
> 
> Ok... I guess the paypal links just scared me. Does this have the LBA48 kernel on it so I can image it to a new drive?
> 
> also TX!!


Yes it has an LBA48 kernel; you just have to select "free" and then enter the alphanumerics in the image and off you go!


----------



## ErrorF002

Its been 4 years since I have done this and that was pre lba48. Where do I need to do what you have stated.


----------



## MungoJerrie

ErrorF002 said:


> Its been 4 years since I have done this and that was pre lba48. Where do I need to do what you have stated.


Sorry, I was referring to the rapidshare site to gain free access to the file. I would recommend using the new MFSLive.org cd to do your image restore.


----------



## ErrorF002

Thank you for all of your help... my my things have changed. Now I can use USB!! Sure beats taking apart my whole computer to get this done.

THANKS!!


----------



## comandercody

Da Goon said:


> Tuckeg and squeaky, make 2 discs. Download the mfslive iso from here : http://mfslive.org/download.htm and burn as an iso image. Make another disc with your image on it and just burn it as a data cd. Boot your mfslive cd in your pc (disconnecting the pc's own hd, just connect the future tivo drive). When you get a command prompt, swap out the boot disc with the one with the image. Then mount the cd.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdX /cdrom
> 
> then restore the image
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> restore -s 128 -r 4 -zxpi /cdrom/nameofimage.mfs /dev/hdY
> 
> In these commands X is the location of your cdrom drive and Y is the location of your tivo drive. The actual command will contain a,b,c, or d as appropriate.
> hda=primary master
> hdb=primary slave
> hdc=secondary master
> hdd=secondary slave


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## PlantKiller

Quick question... I restored the image via the link that Da Goon gave me.. It worked great! In about 15 minutes the image was done.

My Tivo now boots up... There's a "TOSHIBA" logo on the upper right hand corner... My TIVO now doesn't accept any commands from my TIVO remote. I have the originial Series 2 TIVO and remote... It's there a way for me to get the TIVO to recognize the TIVO remote? This is weird, I know.

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## magnus

It appears that you have the wrong image for your brand of Tivo.



PlantKiller said:


> Quick question... I restored the image via the link that Da Goon gave me.. It worked great! In about 15 minutes the image was done.
> 
> My Tivo now boots up... There's a "TOSHIBA" logo on the upper right hand corner... My TIVO now doesn't accept any commands from my TIVO remote. I have the originial Series 2 TIVO and remote... It's there a way for me to get the TIVO to recognize the TIVO remote? This is weird, I know.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> John


----------



## MungoJerrie

PlantKiller said:


> Quick question... I restored the image via the link that Da Goon gave me.. It worked great! In about 15 minutes the image was done.
> 
> My Tivo now boots up... There's a "TOSHIBA" logo on the upper right hand corner... My TIVO now doesn't accept any commands from my TIVO remote. I have the originial Series 2 TIVO and remote... It's there a way for me to get the TIVO to recognize the TIVO remote? This is weird, I know.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> John


magnus is right, you have the wrong image. You want the one from post #702.


----------



## PlantKiller

Oops... User error! (D'oh)

I tried to download the image from post 702, but got a pop-up that says the "file was deleted due to compliants"... Does anyone know of another place where I can download a TIVO Series 2 image?

Thanks,
John


----------



## MungoJerrie

PlantKiller said:


> Oops... User error! (D'oh)
> 
> I tried to download the image from post 702, but got a pop-up that says the "file was deleted due to compliants"... Does anyone know of another place where I can download a TIVO Series 2 image?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


That's interesting. I can only speculate that maybe someone who was making money off these images would complain to have it removed. Might try emule. They should just sewer this thread, it doesn't serve its purpose anymore


----------



## joes944

Commander Cody,
I followed your instructions to the tee with success for the restore. When I restart my TIVO (phillips dsr7000 / Series 2 - DirectTV) i receive the following on screen.

the usual start up message
the usual almost there

then the system go back to the start up message followed up by almost there then I receive a message indication that I should leave my Tivo online for up to 3 hours while the systems tries to download and repair the system. 

I left it online for 2.5 hours then it rebooted and got back to the start up message followed by the almost there message ----- Then it never went any further. Any suggestions?


----------



## cr33p

joes944 said:


> Commander Cody,
> I followed your instructions to the tee with success for the restore. When I restart my TIVO (phillips dsr7000 / Series 2 - DirectTV) i receive the following on screen.
> 
> the usual start up message
> the usual almost there
> 
> then the system go back to the start up message followed up by almost there then I receive a message indication that I should leave my Tivo online for up to 3 hours while the systems tries to download and repair the system.
> 
> I left it online for 2.5 hours then it rebooted and got back to the start up message followed by the almost there message ----- Then it never went any further. Any suggestions?


You may want to recheck your jumper settings on the hard drive, if that doesnt remidy it you may need to reimage the drive again. I have had this happen before on a re image of a drive, something just didnt take properly. PM me if you need a diff image, I have a 6.2a if needed.


----------



## badluckwithdrive

can someone pm me with an image for my Sony_SVR-2000_3.0-30G


----------



## DAR748

Not 100% sure what image I need but its for a sony svr-2000 
Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## dennisschneider

This is a 40gb unit to which I added a 120GB drive 3 yrs ago...
Lost the "A" drive - tried to replace using an 80gb drive and the image I had saved - I just get "Powering up" followed by a blank screen....

Appreciate any help!

Best

Dennis


----------



## ThreeSoFar

dennisschneider said:


> This is a 40gb unit to which I added a 120GB drive 3 yrs ago...
> Lost the "A" drive - tried to replace using an 80gb drive and the image I had saved - I just get "Powering up" followed by a blank screen....
> 
> Appreciate any help!
> 
> Best
> 
> Dennis


Is that the screen it dies on when it's set as a slave still?


----------



## dennisschneider

ThreeSoFar said:


> Is that the screen it dies on when it's set as a slave still?


I've checked and double checked the jumpers -- and I have no access problems with these two drives on my pc when I run MFStools...

Dennis


----------



## DAR748

Anyone know how long it takes to get the addy >?<
Not that im pushy but sure would like to get this thing going.
Thanks


----------



## Mr Jones

Hi,

I too am looking for 6.3d image?

Would appreciate a copy.

Thanks


----------



## DAR748

I have 
HR10-250
Hughes HDVR2
Sony SAT-T60
If anyone has the sony svr-2000 please help me out.


----------



## destinydog

colmode said:


> I need an image for Philips HDR312 blown drive/missing backup. Thanks!


I have the same issue. Any help (image or link) would be appreciated. Post or PM me.

Also, does the version of the image make a difference? I heard someplace that series 1 tivo's were no longer receiving software updates? (the whole daylight savings issue) Is this true?

DD


----------



## ojazz1

I just got Amazon Unbox working, downloaded a movie, and now my tivo freezes on the grey "power up" screen. I'm thinking it must have somehow become corrupt. This is a stock tivo/no upgrades. Can anyone help? It's the TCD24008A series II.

Thanks!


----------



## dennisschneider

After trying all Google-able knowledge, I gave up on trying and spent the $19.95 for Instantcake - and I can say without reservation it was PERFECT and WORTH IT.

I went from "grey screen" to a happy Series 2 Tivo with two drives(120+80) in under 30 minutes.

While I'm willing to tinker and seriously persistent (read "stubborn"), I'd skip EVERYTHING after SPINrite failed (after 2 days of running due to the number of errors) and just go to http://www.dvrupgrade.com and spend $20

Thanks to all who gave counsel

Best

Dennis


----------



## jwkilgore

drive finally died after 3 months of stuttering. anyone have a link to the image?

please pm me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## destinydog

Has anyone actually rec'd a requested image from this thread recently? 

Just want to know if there is still life in this thread or if I should look elsewhere for a HDR312 image....

DD


----------



## DAR748

Nope its dead the guy doesnt reply 
If you need a image that I have (search my posts) i'll be happy to upload it give you access to my ftp.


----------



## drfence

Can someone pm me ... I need a drive image for a TCD24008A Series 2 Stand Alone.

Thanks!


----------



## jhatfield

ok, I need an image for a Philips 312 (series 1)

Thanks


----------



## scorp508

I may need a TCD24004A image for v8.3-01-2-140

Thank you in advance!


----------



## evilwise

I'm looking for an image of at least version 3 to put on a fresh hard drive for an original Phillips HDR112 stand alone generation 1 TiVo. Hacked would be great to save me some time but factory is fine too. Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## ghilz

looking for a factory Toshiba RSTX-20 image, thanks.


----------



## pofolk

I recently had a hard drive crash and need to get a hold of a Pioneer 810H image. Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## klyde

I have a Hughes Direct TV SD-DVR 40 that I put an 80GB hard in some time ago. I put an image on that stopped the no call nag since I cant use a phone line and it also had a no software update on it. Now I want to update the software to get some of the latest additions, so I guess the best way is to get another image and put up with the no call nag. Can you supply me with a link?
thank you


----------



## bengalfreak

Since images are now readily available for $20, this thread is no longer replied to.


----------



## dofni

pofolk said:


> I recently had a hard drive crash and need to get a hold of a Pioneer 810H image. Thank you in advance for any assistance.


I had the same thing happen to my Tivo. Any info on an image for this machine.

Thanks,


----------



## whitepelican

klyde said:


> I have a Hughes Direct TV SD-DVR 40 that I put an 80GB hard in some time ago. I put an image on that stopped the no call nag since I cant use a phone line and it also had a no software update on it. Now I want to update the software to get some of the latest additions, so I guess the best way is to get another image and put up with the no call nag. Can you supply me with a link?
> thank you


There's a very simple solution for anyone searching for an image for an Series2 DirecTivo. I posted about it over here.


----------



## klyde

Thanks, someone pm'ed me the same day and I got a new image


----------



## rsmoker

I'm looking for an image to fix my dead Tivo Series 2, Model# TCD24004A. Can anyone help me out?

EDIT:
I tried using the Drez image, but it appears to be for DirectTV. I'm not sure if it makes a difference, but it won't let me through the setup without connecting via telephone. Sorry, it's been a long time since I set the Tivo up originally, so I would never remember if this is similar to the original setup process.

EDIT2:
Okay, so the default DirectTV image does not support the USB and/or networking as a means to obtain data. I don't think it matters, because I don't think I could have used the DTivo image since I go through Comcast cable and have a lifetime sub directly with Tivo. Anyway, I spent the cash on buying the cake because I'm impatient. Seems to have worked so far, but I hate that I had to spend money.


----------



## puffdaddy

*never mind*


----------



## 3vil3ric

I'm looking for an image for a 140060. Can anyone help me out?
Thanks
3vil 3ric


----------



## clyderowjenkins

I am looking for an image for a RCA directivo dvr40. Please Pm me.


----------



## Da Goon

clyderowjenkins said:


> I am looking for an image for a RCA directivo dvr40. Please Pm me.


See WhitePelican's post 5 posts above yours.


----------



## doppler1

My drive died while I was out on vacation -- looking for an image for a TCD-540040.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drflash

My 80 GB hard drive failed on my Series 2 Tivo.

Any help getting an image would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cr33p

drflash said:


> My 80 GB hard drive failed on my Series 2 Tivo.
> 
> Any help getting an image would be greatly appreciated.


A model number would help in determining what image it is that you seek


----------



## drflash

Sorry,

The model number from the back panel is:

TCD240080

Thanks in advance


----------



## drflash

I ended up buying instantcake and could not be happier. From burning the CD to having the Tivo booting took less than 1/2 an hour.

My Tivo is now in the process of loading the program guide data for Dish network. That should take a couple of hours at least.

I highly recommend instantcake.


----------



## cr33p

drflash said:


> I ended up buying instantcake and could not be happier. From burning the CD to having the Tivo booting took less than 1/2 an hour.
> 
> My Tivo is now in the process of loading the program guide data for Dish network. That should take a couple of hours at least.
> 
> I highly recommend instantcake.


Glad it worked out for you


----------



## zordude

Anyone have an image for a Series 2 Humax T800?

Z


----------



## TK421

Anyone have an image for a Series 3? Original drive is on its last legs, can't get it to stay happy long enough to copy using MFSTools.

TIA


----------



## takebackberlin

so i found a toshiba sd-h400 in the trash the other day... works great except i need to figure out the password so i can revamp the unit.... i guess the image is my last resort.... does anyone have a working image for this unit???


----------



## magnus

Just do a clear and delete everything... that should remove the password.



takebackberlin said:


> so i found a toshiba sd-h400 in the trash the other day... works great except i need to figure out the password so i can revamp the unit.... i guess the image is my last resort.... does anyone have a working image for this unit???


----------



## HomeUser

TK421 said:


> Anyone have an image for a Series 3? Original drive is on its last legs, can't get it to stay happy long enough to copy using MFSTools.
> 
> TIA


 Put the old drive in a plastic bag in the top part of the fridge overnight (ice box may be to cold) the cold drive should run at least long enough to make the a backup image without recordings. Be sure to have a drive formated with a FAT32 partition ready in the PC to save the image to. (And use the MFSLive CD)


----------



## Da Goon

magnus said:


> Just do a clear and delete everything... that should remove the password.


If your tivo is password protected, you'll have to enter the password before it will allow you to do a C & DE. Reimaging requires no such password


----------



## magnus

aw, crap that is right. sorry about the bad post.



Da Goon said:


> If your tivo is password protected, you'll have to enter the password before it will allow you to do a C & DE. Reimaging requires no such password


----------



## ChrisNYC

Long story, but I need an image for a Series 2 240080 so I can image a new 500gb drive.

Can anybody help me out? Thanks.


----------



## Grezdfez

I am distraught. My lifetime subscription TCD24004a started stuttering and refuses to give up a working image. Please, could someone PM me with how I might go about saving my precious?


----------



## AZ_Tivo

I need image for TCD540040. Where can I get that? Thanks.


----------



## ham00700

I need an image for my Hughes SD-DVR40 Tivo... anyone know where I can get that from ?

Thanks...


----------



## cr33p

ham00700 said:


> I need an image for my Hughes SD-DVR40 Tivo... anyone know where I can get that from ?
> 
> Thanks...


I have a RCA DVR40 image. PM me


----------



## adrenalinepcdj

Can Someone PM me information for a Phillips DTV DSR7000 image. I bought from a friend and i think the Hard Drive is Corrupt. Just wanna use it for media storage for the kids
Thanks


----------



## cma371

Need image for SD-H400


----------



## ciper

Instead of spending so much bandwidth on these images why not create a torrent for them?

Oh and I am interested in an image from an SVR-2000


----------



## sparkz

ciper said:


> Instead of spending so much bandwidth on these images why not create a torrent for them?
> 
> Oh and I am interested in an image from an SVR-2000


Me too. Please someone help.


----------



## Limedrink

I'm looking for a 7.x image for my TCD240xxx.

Please PM.


----------



## DonDon

Hi, I just purchased an HR10-250 off of ebay, and I am going to install a clean drive, and wanted a clean image to install on the new drive, since the seller said it was locking up about once a week. So if someone could help me out with a version 6.X HR10-250 image, that would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Don

aka DonDon


----------



## AZ_Tivo

Looking for TCD540040 image. Thanks.


----------



## redracer

Hey all, Just got a handme-down semi-functional Humax DTR800 with built in DVD burner. He tried to upgrade it to a larger drive but corrupted the image. So, i need to get my hands on the original image.

Any Help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## jangelj

I need an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20...please...
My HD crashed completely and I cannot recover even via dd_rescue.

Thanks,
John

I got a PM from someone...thanks anyway!


----------



## GarySheehan

My Hughes HDVR2 just crapped out. Getting input/output errors on the drive using MFS Tools. I'd rather just image a new drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cbelcher

Lifetime subscription Sony died - I need an SVR-2000 image please. PM me.


----------



## raiders

GarySheehan said:


> My Hughes HDVR2 just crapped out. Getting input/output errors on the drive using MFS Tools. I'd rather just image a new drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Also need an hdvr2 image, as I have a 3.5 based hdv2 that does not seem to want to upgrade to 6.3 as it is stuck on powering up screen and it indicated it was trying to upgrade.


----------



## tivoboy

so, in the same boat, seems a LOT of HDVR2/3 are crapping out. I just tried to do the A to NEW A copy with dd_rescue, but that didn't seem to take. I need to get an image of any type to make a new drive.


any help for image locations please. Maybe a third party site?

thanks
tb


----------



## Halusha

My HR10-250 just started the Green Screen of Death rebooting cycle. Does anyone have a 6.x HR10-250 image I could use to image a new drive for it?


----------



## Thos19

Hi,

I need an image for a Series 2 Model 240XXXXXX. Preferably with the most recent software release. 

Thanks!

Thos.


----------



## JimShews

My lifetime subscription Phillips HDR112 Series 1 died. I need the Phillips_HDR112_3.0 image. Please PM me with information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Da Goon

JimShews said:


> My lifetime subscription Phillips HDR112 Series 1 died. I need the Phillips_HDR112_3.0 image. Please PM me with information. Thanks in advance.


Emule is your friend. http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=1


----------



## Rapierky

tivoboy said:


> so, in the same boat, seems a LOT of HDVR2/3 are crapping out. I just tried to do the A to NEW A copy with dd_rescue, but that didn't seem to take. I need to get an image of any type to make a new drive.
> 
> any help for image locations please. Maybe a third party site?
> 
> thanks
> tb


Boat is getting crowded. My Hughes HDVR2 downloaded an update and got hung up on the install. DTV says it'll be 2 weeks to get a tech out here in the sticks. I got a new drive, just need an image. 

Any help would be appreciated. Heck I can even host it for a while if need be.


----------



## staufj22

Rapierky said:


> Boat is getting crowded. My Hughes HDVR2 downloaded an update and got hung up on the install. DTV says it'll be 2 weeks to get a tech out here in the sticks. I got a new drive, just need an image.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Heck I can even host it for a while if need be.


Need an HDVR2 Image here as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can host as well.


----------



## whitepelican

staufj22 said:


> Need an HDVR2 Image here as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can host as well.


See my post #763 in this thread.


----------



## Rapierky

whitepelican said:


> See my post #763 in this thread.


Thanks for the hook-up!


----------



## kittie2171

I need an image for my Hughes SD-DVR40 Tivo... anyone know where I can get that from ?
Does anyone know for sure if the RCA DVR40 would work


----------



## GoZO

I need image or compatible image for TCD140060

The rapidshare post is dead.

Thanks.


----------



## zilya

Need an image for Toshiba sd-400. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bosstone74

I am in need of an image for the tcd540040. If you can help slap me a PM, thanks much!


----------



## mostafat

I need a backup image for TCD24008A Please PM me.


----------



## Carlton Bale

msftafat: check your PM.


----------



## sam1977

My hard drive failed. Where can I find the image? Thanks


----------



## whitepelican

sam1977 said:


> My hard drive failed. Where can I find the image? Thanks


Here.


----------



## Bosstone74

It's tough to find them...just wait...they will come.


----------



## cr33p

Looking for a image for an S3 classic PM me if anyone has one.

Thanks


----------



## bhang

iso, these images

ptv100
tcd24008a

thanks

bhang


----------



## loboadmin

Anyone got an ISO image for a TCD140060?

PM me.

PLEASE.

Thanks.


----------



## Gultig

Anyone know where I can find a dsr6000 image? 

My HD went to the great gigs in the sky.





(Wow! Only 30 posts? Someone must have stolen some zeros.)


----------



## rock711

Does anyone have an image for TCD24004A?

Thanks!


----------



## Carlton Bale

S3 Classic: can't help
ptv100: can't help
TCD140: can't help
TCD240xxx: PMs sent
DSR6000: PM sent


----------



## cr33p

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

Carlton Bale said:


> TCD140: can't help
> TCD240xxx: PMs sent


140 and 240 tivo's run the same software.


----------



## ndenial

My Toshiba rs-tx20 hard drive is failing and while i hope it will survive me copying it to a new hard drive, I was looking for a rs-tx20 image file just in case. Please pm me.

Thanks!


----------



## conleymichael

In my ignorance, I formatted my hd and did not save my image. I need an image for a TDC240140. I think I have the process down, I just need an image now.


----------



## cheshy

Anyone have image for TCD140060?

Thanks!


----------



## The_Frapster

I need an image for a TCD540040 please....


Thank you


----------



## cellphoneben

So sad. Anyone have an image so I can resurrect my little friend?


----------



## DocChaos

cellphoneben said:


> So sad. Anyone have an image so I can resurrect my little friend? (SVR-3000)


I second that. I have been putting off replacing it's hard drive. It is starting to run slow, and need a reboot once every week or two...

Thanks for any help...


----------



## dumbdiety

My hard drive died over the weekend (RIGHT BEFORE THE NEW SEASON! ARGH!).
Anyway, I can't get a good image off the old drive. Can someone please PM me with a location to d/l an image for a Series2/DT? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MisterUCLA

Anybody have an image for a GXCEBOT? That's a Series 1 DirecTiVo.

Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## Carlton Bale

dumbdiety said:


> My hard drive died over the weekend (RIGHT BEFORE THE NEW SEASON! ARGH!).
> Anyway, I can't get a good image off the old drive. Can someone please PM me with a location to d/l an image for a Series2/DT? Thanks in advance!


Need the model number. There are many different series 2 TiVos.


----------



## Chef Parm

I'm looking for an image for RS-TX60. If you have one or know where I can find one, please let me know. Thanks so much.

My drive is totally shot and the wife is starting to go crazy.


----------



## askjack2004

I need an image for an old Phillips PTV100. Can anyone help. Most of the sites
referenced in the fourm are no longer there. Thanks.


----------



## swspjcd

Wow am I having a crappy week. The hard drive died in two of my 3 tivo boxes. Looking for an image for a HR10-250 and for a HDVR2. I tried sending a pm to StanSimmons but apparently his message box is full and not accepting anymore messages. Does anyone else have an ftp? P2P networks are painfully slow and extremely unreliable.
Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## freeze12

I desperately need an image for a: Toshiba RS-TX20 

Please! Thanks,Dan


----------



## klgood1

My friend's lifetimed Humax T800 is on the fritz, and I'm not sure if I'll be able to pull an image off the existing hard drive. Anyone have one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## loboadmin

Carlton,
Thanks you so much for your advice. My TIVO is back among the living.

THANK YOU!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## crackahcrackah

I PM'd Stan for a tivo image and haven't heard back from him. Can you tell me where to get an image for a Tivo Series 2

model: TCD24004A

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MadManny

Hi, TIVO just died. Can someone please let me know where to obtain the image file for the Tivo Series2 model 540. TIA.

Manny....


----------



## jmw86069

Standalone Tivo, model TCD240080, anyone? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kabewm

MadManny said:


> Hi, TIVO just died. Can someone please let me know where to obtain the image file for the Tivo Series2 model 540. TIA.
> 
> Manny....


I need the same image. Please PM me with the ftp site as well.


----------



## rtbunker

kabewm said:


> I need the same image. Please PM me with the ftp site as well.


 Count me in for the 540 image. Thanks!


----------



## mpm980

Im in need of an image for TCD540040. Any help is highly appreciated :up:


----------



## cr33p

Anyone still needing a 540 image?? pm me.


----------



## crackahcrackah

Can you tell me where to get an image for a Tivo Series 2 model: TCD24004A ?


Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rhk0327

Need an image for a Sony 35hr Sat-T60 DirecTiVo. Thanks much.


----------



## cole46_51

hello, i need an image for a Hughes SD-DVR40 DirecTiVo, preferably 6.1 as that's what the original was, but 6.2 would be fine to, but I don't really want 6.3 as i have read nothing but bad things about it.

i do have a image for a R-10, would this work?


----------



## whitepelican

cole46_51 said:


> hello, i need an image for a Hughes SD-DVR40 DirecTiVo, preferably 6.1 as that's what the original was


The SD-DVR40 never had version 6.1, that was only for the R10.



> but 6.2 would be fine to


Then you're in luck, see post #763 in this thread.



> I don't really want 6.3 as i have read nothing but bad things about it.


I agree. 6.3 isn't terrible, but 6.2/6.2a were much more stable.



> i do have a image for a R-10, would this work?


No, it won't.


----------



## mdiesel

someone please PM me an image for a standalone TCD 540140

Thanks


----------



## threxel

Hi Guys,

Please PM me the ftp info for a DTV R10 80g Image please. Not having any luck finding it the way I would have a few years ago.
It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmarch

Help! TCD24004A image needed. 
Minimal image better, serial already enabled.. best!
...but anything is better than my current situation... 
Please PM me...
TIA,
Dave


----------



## gerbil42

My TCD240040 is stuck at "Please wait, just a few minutes more" after being power cycled during a Service Update. Does anyone know where I can get an image for this unit? Please PM me.


----------



## swspjcd

Any chance someone has an image with 6.3x for a HDVR2? Or a link to the 6.3x slices? I'm having a heck of a time getting networking working on my HDVR2 with 6.2 installed and I know 6.3e has much better networking support. 
Thanks.


----------



## nexusplexus

Can someone PM how to get an image to Philips_DSR6000 ?
my directtivo has the green screen of death.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Weege

Help! TCD540080 image needed. My Tivo started clicking and it seems unresponsive as a backup now. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 99ELWpg

Any chance someone can pm me a link to a HDVR2 image? Hard drive has failed in mine and I want to reinstall to a new HD.

Thanks


----------



## warrensomebody

I'd like to find an image for a DirecTV R10 unit. My parent's disk died, and it's all on my shoulders.  Thanks,


----------



## Pantoot

His pm box is full, anyone have an image for the HR10-250? My disk just took a dive.

Thanks.


----------



## lectric

Pantoot said:


> His pm box is full, anyone have an image for the HR10-250? My disk just took a dive.
> 
> Thanks.


I tried to do the PM thing for my 24004a as well, same response, box full... I wonder how many requests he gets a day? That would certainly get old FAST!


----------



## schalliol

My T800 Series 2 Humax TiVo is stuck on the Powering Up screen, does anyone have an image that works with this unit?


----------



## Keith Mickunas

Can anyone help me find a Phillips_HDR112_3.0 image? Thanks.


----------



## cr33p

Looking for a Sat T60 image hoping someone can pull through and hook me up.


----------



## glg

anyone got a 140060 image?


----------



## HUGE2U

I just did a clear and delete to clean up my box, and what do you know - I erased all my hacks. Yes, I know...

Anyway, I could use and image for the HR10-250.


Thanks,


HUGE


----------



## rdavisson

I'm looking for a TCD540040 image. My unit died and I'm going to put in a new hard drive, but don't have a backup to restore from. 

Thanks


----------



## cr33p

Sorry to inform anyone looking for a 540040 image but I am no longer running my FTP, the eyes in the sky are looking down on me if you know what I mean.


----------



## rdavisson

I'm still looking for a 540040 image. I just need the image (not instant cake or anything like that). Can anyone help? Please?


----------



## RoundBoy

Looking for a TDC2400040 Stand alone series 2 image...


----------



## RoundBoy

Got one that will work, thanks all. I need to resore again, as i forgot the -x option... now I have 0 recording time.

Nobody makes backups of >7.22 ? Or is everyone storing them in a safe place ?


----------



## geowar

Friend of a friend's SVR-2000 died. Need an image I can restore to a 160 GB (LBA48). PM please? TIA.


----------



## rcobourn

Folks, Emule is your friend.


----------



## Nitar

Hello,

My hard drive crashed bad, and I can't pull anything off of it. I need an image for a TCD24008A

Thanks!


----------



## newyork77

Drive Crash....anyone have a miracle?
I'm looking for an image for a TCD540040 Series 2 Stand alone.


----------



## jonbeck7

Looking for Phillips_HDR312_2.01 if anyone could PM me with help where I can get it.


----------



## Nsane77

any help will be appreciated


----------



## edm18

Does anyone have, or know where I can find an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20? the HD is going bad, and I would like to install a new HD before it fails. thank in advance for any help


----------



## Mr Pieces

My sisters Philips Model PTV300 (HDR31202) Series 1 Stand Alone TiVo just died (Hard drive) and I need an image for it. I will be putting in a 200gb drive if that is possible. Please help!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## johngwa

newby here... just curious


----------



## cneames

Anyone have an image for Hughes HDVR2? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strilo

I would like to re-image the drive from a Humax T800 TiVo. Is this possible? Is there an image out there for a Humax t800? Thanks!


----------



## Enrique

Anyone have a image for a Samsung SIR-S4080R?


----------



## whitepelican

cneames said:


> Anyone have an image for Hughes HDVR2?
> Thanks in advance.





Enrique said:


> Anyone have a image for a Samsung SIR-S4080R?


Look here.


----------



## Enrique

whitepelican said:


> Look here.


Thanks, I just reimaged the HDD only took a few secs. :up:

All working Thanks.


----------



## jaysterl

Hi, I'm new here and have read a lot of the forum posts. I have a Phillips HDR31202 with dead hard drive, I need an image file for a Phillips HDR31202.
Tried to pm Stan but inbox is full. Any help in finding the file is appreciated.


----------



## rbtravis

jaysterl said:


> Hi, I'm new here and have read a lot of the forum posts. I have a Phillips HDR31202 with dead hard drive, I need an image file for a Phillips HDR31202.
> Tried to pm Stan but inbox is full. Any help in finding the file is appreciated.


If you can't get Stan then a version of Instantcake from www.Dvrupgrade.com is available for $19.99. I do not know of any other alternatives. Good Luck


----------



## Enrique

Does anyone have a backup image for a DT Tivo TCD649080?


----------



## rbtravis

Enrique said:


> Does anyone have a backup image for a DT Tivo TCD649080?


 Yes DVRupgrade will sell it to you.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/category.cfm?SID=1&Category_ID=5&page=cat&ModelID=93


----------



## partzs

Stan your box is full and was trying to send you a pm.


----------



## Da Goon

partzs said:


> Stan your box is full and was trying to send you a pm.


His PM box has been full for a LONG time. Post your model number and maybe someone will be kind enough to help you out. Or go to dvrupgrade.com and get an image for $20.


----------



## FLCLcowdude

Need an Image for a Tivo Standalone TCD540080.

Please help!


----------



## moogoo112

anyone have a link for humax t800 image?


----------



## Dramaman

Hoping someone had a tivo image for a pioneer 57H
pm me.. I do have a ftp server up with a few other tivo images and some other stuff.


----------



## bigguy2

Hi Gang,
anyone have an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20? My drive died and now need an image. Thanks. 

bigguy2


----------



## c-surfer

I could really use a Series 3 image so I can fix my busted drive.


----------



## Dramaman

willing to trade images for anything I don't have
I have
tcd140060
tcd240080
tcd540040
tcd649DT
Pioneer 57h
Sirs-6.2-01-2-381
hdvr2-3.1.1e
ptvnet62
ptvnet311e
HDR112
Sat T60
DSR7000
DSR704
HR10-250
R10
SDDVR40
DSR6000


----------



## Need2learn

Could someone post or PM me where I could get a virgin "TIVO 3" image
hard drive is gone.


 Thanks in advance


----------



## rbtravis

Need2learn said:


> Could someone post or PM me where I could get a virgin "TIVO 3" image
> hard drive is gone.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Order Instantcake from www.DVRupgrade.com it costs $19.99 and is well worth the cost. Stan's mail box is full and he does not appear to be making images available any more.


----------



## bigguy2

Thanks, Guys. Got my image.


----------



## chaogui

Hello,

I need the image for a Toshiba RS-TX20 series 2 standalone. The drive gave up after about two years. 

I also need the image for a TCD540040 series 2 standalone. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eziemann

Looking for a S2 130 (AT&T-Comcast) image with LBA48 kernel. I have a 7.1 image but no phone line anymore so it is stuck in initial guided setup. 
thanks


----------



## dcahoe

RoundBoy said:


> Looking for a TDC2400040 Stand alone series 2 image...


Looking for the same. I have a TCD240080 image and my drive has died, I have an unused 80Gb drive sitting around, but when I try to restore it says not enough space. I think the true byte count of my new 80Gb is slightly smaller than the original 80Gb in my TiVo that I made an image of.

So I need a TCD240 40Gb or minimal image.


----------



## quoc

Need Sony SVR-2000 image for dead drive. Tried eMule, but nothing. Anybody?


----------



## Haxx

Anyone have an image of a TCD24004A. This is for a TiVo that was last at 8.3 if that matters. Thanks.


----------



## CrashHD

Does anyone know where to find 6.1a slices? Thanks.


----------



## zdude1

Anyone got an HR10-250 image they can throw my way? My drive crashed just as I was trying to get a copy of it made....

Thanks,
zdude1


----------



## randyo

Also in search of a TCD240 image. Would be very appreciative if you could point me to a copy.


----------



## zdude1

zdude1 said:


> Anyone got an HR10-250 image they can throw my way? My drive crashed just as I was trying to get a copy of it made....
> 
> Thanks,
> zdude1


Thanks for the responses!
Got it, and it's back up and running.

zdude


----------



## mtcabral

Hello, I mistakenly overwrote my tivo.bak file and now my primary drive is dead. Can you possibly point me to a starter image I can use for a new drive? My model is S2 TCD540040.

Thank you!


----------



## deshwasi

i am also in need of a Toshiba RS-TX20 image. dusted off my unit after 6-months and the drive seems to have developed a problem. cant backup using any of the backup tools. would appreciate any help with an image.


----------



## mtcabral

All set here with my request above. I went with Instant Cake, $20 well spent. Drive was re-imaged in < 5 min, followed by CLEAR/DELETE EVERYTHING, then re-run of GUIDED SET UP. Piece of, well, cake!

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## ridedc

Are images still being provided thru this post? Hope so, i'm in need of a full image for a TCD24004A system. thanks in advance!


----------



## scott85213

Anyone have a tcd240080 image I could get my hands on?

Thanks


----------



## storm1n

Toshiba SD-H400 anyone?
Thanks


----------



## sharp1

I would be grateful for an image of SD-H400. My son has a Rankin-Bass Christmas DVD stuck in there, and I am trying to hold off him using a screwdriver to pry the thing out of there.

Thanks in advance.
-Neil


----------



## raddogz

I am looking for an image of a TCD140060, anyone?


----------



## cooltv222a

Hi,

I have the Hughes HD 250, but the HD crashed and I do not have a backup. Does anyone still have the FTP site that Stan used to run, or is still running?

Do you have to use the HD 250 image for this Tivo, or can any Tivo HD image work?


----------



## gatekeep

Looking for a TCD140060 instantcake image.
Thanks


----------



## rvnap

I need an image for HR 10-250: I have tried to make bkup 
of orig. drv(using the correct versions of PTV& tiger's Boot CDs,using all the correct commands& drives jumpered,identified correct,&I get"scanning source drive, wait a moment" It scans the drive for up to 5 hrs & stops ).
Only have 1 two hr recording on drv!--I have made several good backups & restores, of DVR-Sd40s& would like to have a bkup of this drv.If someone can help-please do,
I would also like to know where to get an image .
Thanks, 
rvnap


----------



## hyperfire21

Can anyone help me out with a Humax drt800 image? i really need it as i think my hard drive has failed. hopefully nothing else has gone wrong with it. I really need the image so i can test it out. Contact me any time. thanks so much


----------



## 69CamaroRSSS

Can anyone help with an image for Hughes GXCEBOT? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## danail5

Hi everyone,
I recently picked up a philips ptv100 (hdr112) and within 3 hours of use the hard drive failed. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find an image to put onto a new hard drive so I'm hoping someone here will be nice enough to PM me a link for one. Thanks very much for your replies.


----------



## cwbaker

Looking for an image for a DirecTivo DSR6000. 

Thanks in advancwe for any help!


----------



## wgeclipse

Need a HR10-250 Image - Not real sure if it is the hard drive or the power supply. Sometimes the drives spin, sometimes not. Getting insert acess card as well.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75

Can anyone help with a TiVoHD image?

EDIT: Got it, thanks


----------



## H2OPumper

I'm looking for a HR10-250 image. I just had a HD failure.


----------



## danail5

any help with an HDR112 please? Any replies appreciated!


----------



## adm1rab

Let's just say the Christmas upgrade just went south......way south (something involving a wife and power switch for the PC). Can someone lend assistance with a series 3 image? Just looking to add a larger internal drive. Any directions/guidance is always appreciated.


----------



## jco

In need of a HDVR2 image, my HD just took a dump.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Aiko

Hi All,

Could someone please PM me a link for a Tivo 2 540040 image.
My original took a dump.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## dbenrosen

Hi,

I have a Series 2 Model TCD24008A in need of an image. The disk I have is toast.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks so much.


----------



## MX7

Mine just died. Looking for the drive image. I have the new drive, but just don't want to wait for a instantcake CD to arrive by mail.(can't find the purchase download of instantcake on their website) Can anyone help with either one? Thanks Mark


----------



## parker805

anyone know where i can find a replacement image for a bad b hdd in a philips ptv300? can i copy the a drive?


----------



## rbtravis

parker805 said:


> anyone know where i can find a replacement image for a bad b hdd in a philips ptv300? can i copy the a drive?


The Image is normally on the a drive. Go to MFSlive.org download MFSlive-1.3b.iso burn to CD and boot from it. then run:mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
That should do it. Good Luck


----------



## yogi3k

Anyone know where i can find a replacement image for a bad b hdd in a Directv R10? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## robstrash

Need image for S1 Phillips HDR112. I added 2nd HDD few years ago and it had GSOD and now just reboots non-stop. I just ordered a new TivoHD but want to use this one on old TV upstairs so looking for image to put on a new drive. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rbtravis

yogi3k said:


> Anyone know where i can find a replacement image for a bad b hdd in a Directv R10?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


The Image is normally on the a drive. Go to MFSlive.org download MFSlive-1.3b.iso burn to CD and boot from it. then run:mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
That should do it. Good Luck


----------



## Stabu

looking for either a 6.2a or 6.3f image for an HDVR2 Thanks


----------



## flamtap

I need an image for a tivo 240040. The drive crashed and I need something to put on the new one. Much thanks to anyone who can help me out!


----------



## Dramaman

Looking for a Series 3 Tivo image.. Willing to trade.. I have
tcd140060
tcd240080
tcd540040
tcd649DT
Pioneer 57h
human DRT 7.2
Sirs-6.2-01-2-381
hdvr2-3.1.1e
ptvnet62
ptvnet311e
HDR112
Sat T60
DSR7000
DSR704
HR10-250
R10
SDDVR40
DSR6000


----------



## ostrom

MX7 said:


> Mine just died. Looking for the drive image. I have the new drive, but just don't want to wait for a instantcake CD to arrive by mail.(can't find the purchase download of instantcake on their website) Can anyone help with either one? Thanks Mark


The "A" drive on my HR10-250 just died (totally fried), too, so I need an image to back up and running. Help! (Thanks in advance).

Andy


----------



## Romera

Im trying to fix a dead hard drive on a friends Tivo.

Looking for a image for a TCD540040.

Thanks


----------



## freeze12

If anyone has an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20 I really would appreciate it.I will pay (reasonable amount) for an image...Please PM Me...Thanks!!

...Dan.. "Troma"


----------



## magnus

If you are in dire need... isn't $20 a reasonable amount???

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_nomodel.cfm



freeze12 said:


> If anyone has an image for a Toshiba RS-TX20 I really would appreciate it.I will pay (reasonable amount) for an image...Please PM Me...Thanks!!
> 
> ...Dan.. "Troma"


----------



## freeze12

magnus said:


> If you are in dire need... isn't $20 a reasonable amount???
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_nomodel.cfm


I prefer to purchase from a member if available.... Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dwit

freeze12 said:


> I prefer to purchase from a member if available.... Thanks for the reply.


*He* is a member.


----------



## BeeEff

Amazing thread here. I'm trying to swap out a defective drive and am in need of an image. Thanks in advance for any help! I am looking for a Humax DRT-800 image.


----------



## hotrodtod

I am looking for an image for a 24004A. The drive just died. Need to install a new one. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## magnus

as dwit mentioned... tivoupgrade (dvrupgrade) is a member.

are you really saying that you don't want to 'pay' for the image but that you'd really rather someone 'give' it to you? If that's the case then you should have said that to begin with.

tivoupgrade (dvrupgrade)



freeze12 said:


> I prefer to purchase from a member if available.... Thanks for the reply.


----------



## freeze12

magnus said:


> as dwit mentioned... tivoupgrade (dvrupgrade) is a member.
> 
> are you really saying that you don't want to 'pay' for the image but that you'd really rather someone 'give' it to you? If that's the case then you should have said that to begin with.
> 
> tivoupgrade (dvrupgrade)


I did say the word "PURCHASE" in My world that means: PAY $$$


----------



## neil

I'm looking for a 3.0 image for a Philips HDR112 if anyone can help. 

.tbk would be great!

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## jrott3n

i was given a Tivo Phillips hdr 212 tivo without a hard drive... i just want to stick a little 40 gigger in it and use it only for pausing tv and rewinding, etc... can anyone help me with an image?


----------



## magnus

Ok, no problem.... then "PURCHASE" one from the member 'TivoUpgrade'.



freeze12 said:


> I did say the word "PURCHASE" in My world that means: PAY $$$


----------



## freeze12

magnus said:


> Ok, no problem.... then "PURCHASE" one from the member 'TivoUpgrade'.


Order placed from TivoUpgrade: Thanks for the info. and the reply...now await the disks arrival :up:


----------



## kkesler

Need an image for a DSR7000.

Thanks!


----------



## abcdlooking

Hello,

I need the image for a Toshiba RS-TX20 series 2 standalone. The drive gave up after about two years. 

Thanks


----------



## preacher6969

my tivo drive just crapped out i need an image please! its a hughes hdvr2 series 2 , it was using version 3 i think ... oldie but a goodie


----------



## varelse

Requesting an image for a S1 Philips HDR112.

Thanks


----------



## brigont

I am lost. 

I can't get my computer to recognize the original tivo hd drive (I think its failing) in order to format a 500gig replacement?

Anyone have this image?


----------



## ChuckH

I'm looking for the latest image for the Pioneer 810. I think it's around 9.x Stan doesn't have it. Anybody have it? 

Thanks
Chuckh


----------



## rcobourn

ChuckH said:


> I'm looking for the latest image for the Pioneer 810. I think it's around 9.x Stan doesn't have it. Anybody have it?
> 
> Thanks
> Chuckh


Chuckh you can use pretty much any 810 image... it'll download the latest software when it connects.


----------



## rcobourn

brigont said:


> I am lost.
> 
> I can't get my computer to recognize the original tivo hd drive (I think its failing) in order to format a 500gig replacement?
> 
> Anyone have this image?


You need to use Mfslive to work with the drive.


----------



## chiparch

Hi Guys,

My Sony SAT-T60 (DirecTivo Series 1) died today, and of course the main drive died, and the hacked drive I added is still good

Does anyone have a Sony SAT-T60 (DirecTivo) image? An old, old post said the latest image was:

*Sony_SAT-T60_3.1.0b*

But like rcobourn says, any image would work -- the DirecTivo will just update to the latest image anyway.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## kkesler

Need an image for a DSR704. Thanks.


----------



## JimSpence

As mentioned multiple times in this thread, go here.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_nomodel.cfm


----------



## rcobourn

If you are in a rush for an image visit #tivo on EFnet and ask, then hang out until you get a reply.


----------



## rcobourn

Anyone have an HD image handy?


----------



## threeIees

Anyone have the most up to date 6.3e or 6.3f slices that I can load onto my hr10. 

PM me if you can help.

Thanks,
Three


----------



## CrashHD

6.3f slice pack

emule

rapidshare


----------



## mikethecat

TCD540040 image anyone?


----------



## Unseenthings

looking for tdc5400*
thanks
brian


----------



## chris22

I am looking for an HR10-250 image. Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dwpriest

I'm looking for a PTV100 (HDR212) Series 1 image. Can anyone help? Also, can I use mfslive or winmfs to copy the image to the disk on a USB external drive? Using a laptop and thus don't have real access to the IDE. Thanks
-Dan


----------



## apex1123

I need a Tivo HD image, please help!


----------



## jwhiteuwc1

Please PM am in need of a TCD648250B image file. HD Died.


----------



## earlybirddisco

I am looking for a Philips HDR112 or 212 image. Anyone can help?
Thanks.


----------



## k1davis

I need an HD image. Can someone PM me please?

Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon

k1davis said:


> I need an HD image. Can someone PM me please?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, there are 3 different models of "HD" tivos. Maybe you could be more specific if you actually want to get some help?


----------



## mastiff34

Looking for a Standalone TivoHD image if anyone can be of help, please pm me.


----------



## earlybirddisco

Installed a instantcake series one image on a hdr112 but it stops at the please wait boot screen. The only thing I am wondering is if I need to bless the drive or the image is for a networked tivo but mine doesnt have a network card. Can someone give me an insight?
Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

earlybirddisco said:


> Installed a instantcake series one image on a hdr112 but it stops at the please wait boot screen. The only thing I am wondering is if I need to bless the drive or the image is for a networked tivo but mine doesnt have a network card. Can someone give me an insight?
> Thanks.


You should not need to do anything extra as that is the point of InstantCake, however, assuming you are certain the unit is working fine (it works with your original drive, yes?) then you might try this workaround which has solved the problem for a small number of folks... Awhile back there were more folks who had a problem with this, but we updated this particular version of InstantCake a couple of years ago and folks seemed to stop having the problem...


----------



## octopus80

Can someone help me? Please PM me if possible.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nix7

I need an image for a SD-DVR40; unfortunately I didn't manage to grab one before my HD quit. Does anyone have one that I could get a copy of? I came across a link while searching here to the image that Drez posted (link removed) but I can't tell if this is all I need or if there is additional software I need for my SD-DVR40 or what. 

Also, does anyone know whether (if the Drez image works) I can use that image and then use the zipper hack, or is there something else I need to gather before I get started?

PM me if you like.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## earlybirddisco

I did the install with the lba48 disk and it went tru however I am stuck at the dial up initial setup screen. I am outside the us and do not have a local dial up number. can someone say how I can get around the initial setup screen?
Thanks


----------



## ciper

What country? How will you use the Tivo without a dial up number? Why not configure it to call long distance?


----------



## earlybirddisco

I just need the DVR functionality and it would cost too much too use it dialup long distance. So I need a way to get past the initial call out.


----------



## tivoupgrade

earlybirddisco said:


> I just need the DVR functionality and it would cost too much too use it dialup long distance. So I need a way to get past the initial call out.


Subscribe your DVR (because that is the right thing to do)... Install a TurboNet card (or a CacheCard) and you can make your connection using your LAN, instead of using a phoneline...


----------



## ciper

I ran Clear and Delete everything on a stock Tivo HD tcd652160 running 9.2a and created an image. It is around 440mb uncompressed (compression only saved about 20mb). I gave it to someone who monitors this thread so leave a message here and they will probably contact you.

Once you get it and try it let me know if it works because if not I can recreate it.


----------



## Joybob

Are there still Images out there for the S3?


----------



## mastiff34

I can confirm that Ciper's image works perfectly on an S3, I restored mine last night with his image provided by someone that monitors this thread.

Thanks a ton ciper!!


----------



## swechsler

Looking for a Humax DRT-400 image for one with a dead drive.

Thanks!


----------



## ciper

mastiff34 said:


> I can confirm that Ciper's image works perfectly on an S3, I restored mine last night with his image provided by someone that monitors this thread.
> 
> Thanks a ton ciper!!


No problem. Can you verify whether it was the THX certified piano black with glo remote S3 or the Silver faced with standard remote less expensive Tivo HD

Edit: Why was this thread never stickied?


----------



## earlybirddisco

I still need some help in getting past the initial dialup setup screen. I would have to make an international call to get it to work, moreover I had tried getting it to dial out in the past using a long distance code but I had never gotten it to work.
Thanks.


----------



## coznkaos

Could anyone help me with an image for a Phillips S1 PTV300? I think I could also use HDR312, but not entirely sure. I greatly appreciate any help at all. Thanks!


----------



## alkap

Need Image for Sony SVR2000
anyone know where this can be dowloaded. would like 3.0 if possible.

thanks
alkap


----------



## gmitch64

Does anyone have either an image, or a kernel/root file system dump for a TCD 140 please?

I did a monte on my tivo way back in the 4.0 days, got divorced, and now 2 years later, tivo have stopped her program guides, so she can't record anything. I tried to undo the monte last night, and I kinda messed it up. Ideally I'd like a kernel/root file system pair, so I can just dd it on and recover the existing recordings and season passes etc, but at worst I'll reimage the box.

If anyone can help, I'd be very grateful.

Graham


----------



## Da Goon

gmitch64 said:


> Does anyone have either an image, or a kernel/root file system dump for a TCD 140 please?


You can dump the root fs and kernel from mfs either via bash or while the drive in a pc. You just need mfs_dumpobj and mfs_uberexport from the mfs-utils package.

*mfs_dumpobj -r /SwModule* will give you a listing of mfs objects containing the files in gzip'd cpio archives. They're all labeled pretty simply. The module file attribute listed next to them is their fsid.

*mfs_uberexport <fsid> | gzip -d | cpio -id* will dump and unpack the files into your current directory.

-edit- I just looked at a copy of some 4.01b slices and it appears to be a bit more complicated with older software. Sw 6.x and up has the root fs labeled as GZcore and GZhpk contains all files from /platform.

In 4.x these are spread out over several files - GZtvbin, GZlib, GZsbin, GZbin, GZkernel, GZtvlib, GZetc, GZopt and GZprom all contain the root fs. GZkernel of course contains the kernel. You would need to dump each one of these objects individually.


----------



## dssslut

I am looking for a Humax T2500 image. Any suggestions other than InstantCake?

Thanks!


----------



## AllYourBase

Looking for a TCD652160 (Tivo HD) Image.

Thanks


----------



## osx-addict

Anyone got an image for a older Sony T60 (s1/dtivo)? Thx!


----------



## slaponte

Need image for Series 2 TCD540040

Thanks.


----------



## hdeeteevouser

I won (whooptdoo) this tivo on ebay and it stuck at powering up page, i'm assuming i can't just copy and do another hard drive, so...does anyone have this image i may acquire from them, thanks.


----------



## bigguy2

hi,
looking for an image for a Toshiba sd-h400. Can anybody help? PM'd Stan, but it looks like he doesn't logon anymore. Let me know. Thanks.


bigguy


----------



## rcobourn

Too many requests for me to keep up with in this thread. I can probably help on most requests, but I'll need you to either:

PM me.

or for fastest attention:

Drop by #tivo on EFnet. If you don't have an IRC client, you can use the java client at http://irc.netsplit.de/webchat/?net=EFnet.

If you have an IRC client installed, try this link: IRC://irc.efnet.org/tivo.


----------



## jwinters

what does it mean when someone says pm me? how do you do it?


----------



## rcobourn

jwinters said:


> what does it mean when someone says pm me? how do you do it?


It means to respond by private message, which you can do by clicking on their nickname on the left side of the panel.


----------



## rcobourn

Since this thread has grown beyond the 1000 message mark, the new thread is here.


----------



## crf

looking for an image for either Tivo DT (TCD649080 or TCD649180). I PM'd Stan, but got no response. Can anyone help. 

Thanks.


----------

